# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Как поступил бы Иисус Христос на месте Арджуны на поле битвы Курукшетра

## Александр Л.

Добрый день, счастливые люди.
Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться и найти истину.
Вот вопрос, который не даёт мне покоя:
Как поступил бы на поле битвы Курукшетра Иисус Христос на месте Арджуны?

С позиции учения Иисуса Христа этот стих Бхагавад-Гиты звучит довольно странно: 
2.3
"О сын Притхи, не поддавайся унизительному малодушию. Оно не подобает тебе. Вырви из сердца эту постыдную слабость и воспрянь, о герой, карающий врагов."

А вот первый довод Кришны в пользу того чтобы сражаться:
2.12
"Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты и все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать."
2.18
"Материальное тело вечного, неуничтожимого и неизмеримого живого существа обречено на смерть. Поэтому сражайся, о потомок Бхараты!"
C 2.19 по 2.30 стихи в том же духе.

Если вкратце, суть этих стихов следующая - убийство тела не страшно, т.к. души бессмертны.

А тут уже совсем другие слова: 
2.14
"О сын Кунти, счастье и горе приходят и уходят, сменяя друг друга, как зима и лето. Они возникают от соприкосновения чувств с объектами восприятия, о потомок Бхараты, поэтому нужно научиться терпеливо переносить их, оставаясь невозмутимым."

Кришна говорит в этом стихе, что и в счастье и в горе надо оставаться невозмутимыми и учиться терпеливо переносить их, а Сам в то же время увещевает Арджуну сражаться.

Второй довод Кришны:
2.33 
"Но, отказавшись сражаться за правое дело, ты навлечешь на себя грех пренебрежения религиозным долгом, и твоя слава воина померкнет."
2.34
"Во все времена люди будут говорить о твоем позоре, а для человека с именем бесчестье хуже смерти."
2.35-2.36 то же самое.

Кришна играет на гордыне и тщеславии Арджуны?

2.38
"Сражайся во имя сражения и не думай о счастье и горе, потерях и приобретениях, победе и поражении. Действуя так, ты никогда не навлечешь на себя греха."

Сражайся во имя сражения - звучит как убивай во имя убийства.

2.48
"О Aрджуна, выполняй свой долг невозмутимо, без привязанности, не беспокоясь о победе или поражении. Такое умение владеть собой называют йогой."

В данном случае Арджуна должен невозмутимо убивать?

А вот что говорит Иисус.
Мтф 5.9
"Блаженны миротворцы, ибо они будут наречены сынами Божиими."

Мтф 5.5
"Блаженны кроткие, ибо они наследуют землю."

Мтф 5.7
"Блаженны милостивые, ибо они помилованы будут."

Мтф 5.21,22
"Вы слышали, что сказано древним: не убивай, кто же убьет, подлежит суду.
А Я говорю вам, что всякий, гневающийся на брата своего напрасно, подлежит суду; кто же скажет брату своему: «рака», подлежит синедриону; а кто скажет: «безумный», подлежит геенне огненной."

Мтф 5.39
"А Я говорю вам: не противься злому. Но кто ударит тебя в правую щеку твою, обрати к нему и другую."

Мтф 5.44-5.48
"А Я говорю вам: любите врагов ваших, благословляйте проклинающих вас, благотворите ненавидящих вас и молитесь за обижающих вас и гонящих вас.
Да будете сынами Отца вашего Небесного; ибо Он повелевает солнцу Своему восходить над злыми и добрыми и посылает дождь на праведных и неправедных.
Ибо, если вы будете любить любящих вас, какая вам награда?
Не то же ли делают и мытари?
И если вы приветствуете только братьев ваших, что особенного делаете? Не так же ли поступают и язычники?
Итак будьте совершенны, как совершен Отец ваш Небесный."

Мтф 6.14
"Ибо, если вы будете прощать людям согрешения их, то простит и вам Отец ваш Небесный;"

Мтф 7.1
"Не судите, да не судимы будете;"

Мтф 7.12
"Итак, во всём, как хотите, чтобы с вами поступали люди, так поступайте и вы с ними; ибо в этом закон и пророки."

Без сомнения, в Бхагавад-Гите и Евангелиях есть много общего, но конкретно в данных стихах, я чувствую себя в тупике.
Можно ли привести мои выборки из Бхагавад-Гиты и Евангелия от Матфея к общему знаменателю?
Спасибо. Надеюсь, поможете мне выбраться из этого тупика.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Добрый день, счастливые люди.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться и найти истину.
> Вот вопрос, который не даёт мне покоя:
> Как поступил бы на поле битвы Курукшетра Иисус Христос на месте Арджуны?
> 
> С позиции учения Иисуса Христа этот стих Бхагавад-Гиты звучит довольно странно: 
> 2.3
> "О сын Притхи, не поддавайся унизительному малодушию. Оно не подобает тебе. Вырви из сердца эту постыдную слабость и воспрянь, о герой, карающий врагов."


Почему нужно сравнивать обязательно? Нужно учесть, что Арджуна был воином-кшатрием, сражаться за правое дело - его предписанная обязанность (дхарма) согласно ведическим принципам.  Также важно учесть, что в данном конкретном случае, помимо того, что сражение за правое дело, за восстановление законов дхармы, было его прямой обязанностью, это сражение также было служением миссии Господа, который пришел на Землю, чтобы освободить ее от бремени большого количества демонических царей. Даже если обратиться к Библии, там можно увидеть описания того, как Господь карает грешников. Почему это вызывает у вас беспокойства? А в конечном счете, все рождаются и умирают по воле Господа. Господь позже в Бхагавад-гите показал Арджуне, что все воины уже убиты им в форме времени, это было Его желание, Арджуна лишь должен был стать орудием в руках Господа.  Люди пугаются, когда видят, что Господь призывает Арджуну сражаться, не понимая, в чем план Господа. При этом они не могут понять, что Господь в форме времени убивает всех, а потом снова дает им возможность родиться.  :smilies:  Речь идет однако лишь о телах, души вечны и никогда не погибают, даже когда умирает тело.




> А вот первый довод Кришны в пользу того чтобы сражаться:
> 2.12
> "Не было такого времени, когда бы не существовал Я, ты и все эти цари, и в будущем никто из нас не перестанет существовать."
> 2.18
> "Материальное тело вечного, неуничтожимого и неизмеримого живого существа обречено на смерть. Поэтому сражайся, о потомок Бхараты!"
> C 2.19 по 2.30 стихи в том же духе.
> 
> Если вкратце, суть этих стихов следующая - убийство тела не страшно, т.к. души бессмертны.


Господь объясняет в Бхагавад-гите, что Он приходит из эпохи в эпоху в этот мир, чтобы покарать грешников, защитить праведников и установить принципы религии. В данном случае, сражение было призвано как раз защитить праведников (Пандавов) и покарать грешников (Кауравов и тех кто к ним примкнул). И да, Господь объясняет, что души бессмертны, речь идет лишь об убийстве тел. Нужно понять, что эти стихи о вечности души отнюдь не поощряют убийство тел, как почему-то склонны думать некоторые люди. Убийство санкционируется лишь в крайнем случае. И битва на Курукшетре - это как раз тот крайний случай. Праведный царь вправе карать преступников. Даже обычное правительство имеет полномочия наказывать преступников. А уж насколько больше этих полномочий у Самого Бога. Чему же вы удивляетесь?




> А тут уже совсем другие слова: 
> 2.14
> "О сын Кунти, счастье и горе приходят и уходят, сменяя друг друга, как зима и лето. Они возникают от соприкосновения чувств с объектами восприятия, о потомок Бхараты, поэтому нужно научиться терпеливо переносить их, оставаясь невозмутимым."
> 
> Кришна говорит в этом стихе, что и в счастье и в горе надо оставаться невозмутимыми и учиться терпеливо переносить их, а Сам в то же время увещевает Арджуну сражаться.


Шри Кришна этими словами отвечает на доводы Арджуны, что сражение принесет лишь горе. Кришна указывает, что доводы Арджуны продиктованы иллюзией - ложным отождествлением себя с материей. В данном случае, желание Арджуны отказаться от битвы было продиктовано его корыстными желаниями. Арджуна был помещен в иллюзию, чтобы показать положение живого существа в этом мире, которое ставит свои собственные интересы выше интересов служения Богу. Участие в сражении в данном случае - это служение Богу. Потому что это было желание Самого Бога уничтожить демонических царей. И хотя если рассуждать с поверхностной точки зрения, убийство - плохо, а отказ от убийства - хорошо, но в данном случае, всё наоборот. Потому что здесь Сам Господь проявляет Свою волю, которая всегда является всеблагой. Это сражение можно сравнить с операцией, когда вырезают опухоль. Вроде бы не очень хорошо резать человека ножом, но в умелых руках хирурга, нож становится оружием исцеления. Так и здесь, Господь избавляет Землю от опухоли демонического сознания, путем этой битвы на Курукшетре. Также в писаниях говорится, что все кто погиб в этой битве, получили освобождение, поскольку погибли в присутствии Господа. Господь всегда приносит только благо, независимо от того, убивает ли Он или одаривает милостью. Такого трансцендентое величие Господа, он выше двойственности добра и зла этого мира. Он - абсолютное добро. Все материальные тела умрут в любом случае. Души же бессмертны. Нужно попытаться понять деяния Господа с духовной точки зрения. Оценивая Его деяния с позиций материальный представлений, мы обречены на неверные выводы. 




> Второй довод Кришны:
> 2.33 
> "Но, отказавшись сражаться за правое дело, ты навлечешь на себя грех пренебрежения религиозным долгом, и твоя слава воина померкнет."
> 2.34
> "Во все времена люди будут говорить о твоем позоре, а для человека с именем бесчестье хуже смерти."
> 2.35-2.36 то же самое.
> 
> Кришна играет на гордыне и тщеславии Арджуны?


Нет, Шри Кришна призывает Арджуну выполнить свой долг кшатрия (дхарму). Обязанности всех варн и ашрамов установлены Самим Богом, чатур ваньям мая сриштам, Шри Кришна говорит об этом в Бхагавад-гите. Как раз отказ от боя, продиктован иллюзией, потому как это отказ от исполнения своей дхармы, обязанности, предписанной Ведами, которые, в свою очередь,  даны Самим Богом.




> 2.38
> "Сражайся во имя сражения и не думай о счастье и горе, потерях и приобретениях, победе и поражении. Действуя так, ты никогда не навлечешь на себя греха."
> 
> Сражайся во имя сражения - звучит как убивай во имя убийства.


Долг кшатрия: защищать дхарму - принципы религии. В данном случае, Кауравы нарушили дхарму, присвоив себе царство, которое по праву должно было принадлежть Пандавам. Помимо этого, Господь хотел, чтобы Его преданные (праведники) правили миром, это была одна из целей Его явления. 




> 2.48
> "О Aрджуна, выполняй свой долг невозмутимо, без привязанности, не беспокоясь о победе или поражении. Такое умение владеть собой называют йогой."
> 
> В данном случае Арджуна должен невозмутимо убивать?


Снова повторю, это не просто убийство. Это обязанность праведного царя - карать грешников и преступников. Во имя блага общества. Разница здесь такая: если солдат убивает на войне по приказу командиров, то его считают героем и награждают орденом, но если тот же солдат в мирное время убьет кого-то по своей собственной воле, то он будет считаться преступников и будет наказан. Пример понятен? 




> А вот что говорит Иисус.
> Мтф 5.9
> "Блаженны миротворцы, ибо они будут наречены сынами Божиими."
> 
> Мтф 5.5
> "Блаженны кроткие, ибо они наследуют землю."
> 
> Мтф 5.7
> "Блаженны милостивые, ибо они помилованы будут."
> ...



Нужно учитывать разные обстоятельства. Бхагавад-гита была поведана в Двапара-югу, когда на Земле была Ведическая культура. Битва на Курукшетре велась в соответствии с законами Вед, установленными Самим Господом. Это была Священная война, если так вам будет понятнее. Эта битва на Курукшетре очень сильно отличалась от тех войн, которые сейчас ведутся. В битве на Курукшетре участвовали лишь кшатрии - воины, которые были рождены для сражений, и были готовы умереть в любой момент. Мирные жители никак не страдали от этой битвы. Это раз. Другое различие, как я уже говорил, это то, что Шри Кришна пришел, чтобы в том числе освободить землю от огромного количества воинственных демонических кшатриев. Христос же проповедовал в других обстоятельствах.

Но суть послания Бхагавад-гиты в том, что нужно предаться воле Бога. Арджуна убивал демонов (безбожников) физически по желанию Господа, а Христос убивал своей проповедью безбожие в людях. Но суть одна, оба, и Арджуна и Христос, действовали как орудия в руках Господа. Если вы поймете это, все кажущиеся противоречия  исчезнут. Важно понять принцип служения Богу, предания Его воле. В этом смысле учение Христа совпадает с учением Самого Господа Шри Кришны. Остальное лишь детали, которые не так важны, и могут отличаться. Но суть одна - предание Богу, принятие Его воли и служение Ему. 

Другой момент, в Калиюгу, нынешнюю эпоху, Господь Шри Кришна пришел как Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, и в эту эпоху, Господь не убивает демонов (безбожников) физически, Он убивает демонизм (безбожие) в людях.  Надеюсь, это короткое объяснение поможет вам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Кришна также объясняет в Бхагавад-гите, что Он лучший друг всех живых существ. Всё, что делает Господь, Он всегда делает во благо всех живых существ. Даже для демонических живых существ (асуров) наказание или убийство от рук Господа - это великое благо, призванное исправить живое существо, остановить его греховные дела. Господь делает это из любви. Все Его поступки продиктованы только любовью. Мать может из любви наказать ребенка, но она желает ему блага. Подобным образом Господь всегда желает блага всем живым существам. Они - Его неотъемлемые частицы.  Если рассматривать битву на Курукшетре с таких позиций, вам станет яснее. Господь всегда движим любовью. Поэтому, Его наказания - это также проявления Его любви.  Господь всегда выше двойственности, и Он заботится о вечном благе души. Тело - это лишь временная оболочка, которая в любом случае обречена на смерть.

----------


## Александр Л.

Спасибо за ответ и за потраченое время.
Я понял, Кришна убивает из любви. Хоть это и звучит ужасно.
Тогда вопрос. 6 качеств Кришны: 1. Сила, 2. Слава, 3. Богатство, 4. Знание, 5. Красота и 6. Отречение.
Где любовь?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо за ответ и за потраченое время.
> Я понял, Кришна убивает из любви. Хоть это и звучит ужасно.


Души невозможно убить, а тело умрет в любом случае. Это так трудно понять? Одно из качеств Бога - те, кого Он лично убивает, обретают освобождение от материального существования. Когда Господь убивает демонов, тем самым Он прекращает их греховное существование и дарует им мукти, освобождение из материального рабства. Это особая привилегия. Очень немногие получают такую возможность. Не стоит сравнивать это с обычными убийствами. Тела всех обусловленных душ в этом мире обречены на смерть. Непонятно, почему такое внимание вы уделяете тому факту, что были убиты воины во время битвы на Курукшетре? Если вас так живо волнует эта тема, (кстати иногда христианские пропагандисты пытаются использовать эту тему в качестве нападок на вайшнавизм), и вы ищете параллели с христианством, то можно вас отослать к Ветхому Завету, где есть истории о наказании грешников. Не вызывают беспокойств у вас эти истории?




> Тогда вопрос. 6 качеств Кришны: 1. Сила, 2. Слава, 3. Богатство, 4. Знание, 5. Красота и 6. Отречение.
> Где любовь?


Это не совсем верное понимание, это не то что это 6 качеств Кришны, Кришна обладает этими достояниями в безграничной степени. Таково определение Бога, которое приводится в Ведических писаниях. "Парашара Муни, великий мудрец и отец Вьясадевы, составившего все ведические писания, дал следующее определение Бога:

 аишварйасйа самаграсйа
вирйасйа йашасах шрийах
 джнана-ваирагйайош чаива
шаннам бхага итингана

 Вишну-пурана, 6.5.47

 Парашара Муни говорит о Бхагаване, Верховной Личности Бога, как о Том, кто исполнен шести достояний: обладает силой, славой, богатством, знанием, красотой и отрешенностью". (Наука самоосознания)

Кришна является источником всех качеств. Его качества безграничны. Все качества, которые существуют - это Его качества, и только Он обладает этими качествами во всей полноте. В том числе и любовь. Относительно любви Шри Кришна , например, говорит: сухридам сарва бхутанам - Я лучший друг всех живых существ - сухридам. 

Все живые существа являются неотъемлемыми частицами Бога. На санскрите это называется джива-таттва.  Есть три категории Абсолютной Истины, Бога, которые описывают Веды: вишну-таттва, джива-таттва и шакти-таттва: Личные формы Бога, Его отделенные проявления - живые существа и Его энергии.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вот на интересующую вас тему:

Шримад Бхагаватам  Песнь 7 глава 1:

Верховный Господь ко всем относится одинаково
В этой главе Шукадева Госвами, отвечая на вопрос Махараджи Парикшита, объясняет, почему Верховный Господь — Сверхдуша, друг и защитник каждого — все же встал на сторону Индры, владыки рая, и убил Дайтьев (демонов). Шукадева Госвами полностью опровергает доводы обывателей, пытающихся уличить Господа в пристрастности. Он говорит, что тело обусловленной души подвержено влиянию трех гун материальной природы, из-за чего возникают такие противоположности, как вражда и дружба, привязанность и отрешенность. Однако Верховная Личность Бога выше подобных проявлений двойственности. Даже вечное время не властно над деяниями Господа. Вечное время создано Господом и действует под Его надзором. Бог, Верховная Личность, не подвержен влиянию гун природы, майи . Майя — это внешняя энергия Господа, с помощью которой Он создает и уничтожает материальный мир. Следовательно, Господь трансцендентен, и потому убитые Им демоны немедленно обретают спасение.

Кроме того, здесь объясняется, почему Шишупала, который с самого детства враждебно относился к Кришне и всегда хулил Его, все же обрел спасение, когда принял смерть от руки Кришны и погрузился в Его тело. В этой главе также сказано, что Джая и Виджая — двое слуг Господа на Вайкунтхе, — оскорбив преданных, вынуждены были в Сатья-югу родиться демонами по имени Хираньякашипу и Хираньякша; затем, в Трета-югу, они родились Раваной и Кумбхакарной, а в конце Двапара-юги — Шишупалой и Дантавакрой. Из-за последствий своей кармической деятельности Джая и Виджая согласились стать врагами Господа. Они видели в Нем своего недруга, и тем не менее, когда Господь убил их, они обрели спасение, погрузившись в Его бытие. Стало быть, даже те, кто думает о Верховной Личности Бога с ненавистью, обретают спасение. Что же тогда говорить о преданных, которые всегда служат Господу с любовью и верой?

ТЕКСТ 1

шри-раджовача
самах прийах сухрид брахман
бхутанам бхагаван свайам
индрасйартхе катхам даитйан
авадхид вишамо йатха

шри-раджа увача — Махараджа (Парикшит) сказал; самах — одинаково (относящийся); прийах — любимый; сухрит — друг; брахман — о брахман (Шукадева); бхутанам — живых существ; бхагаван — Верховный Господь, Вишну; свайам — Сам; индрасйа — Индры; артхе — во благо; катхам — как; даитйан — демонов; авадхит — убивал; вишамах — пристрастный; йатха — словно.

Царь Парикшит спросил: О брахман! Верховная Личность Бога, Господь Вишну, который желает всем добра и очень дорог каждому, ко всем относится одинаково. Как же мог Он, словно обычный человек, проявить пристрастие — встать на сторону Индры и убить его врагов? Возможно ли, чтобы тот, кто одинаково расположен ко всем, поддерживал одних и враждовал с другими?

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.29) Господь говорит: само 'хам сарва-бхутешу на ме двешйо 'сти на прийах — «Я ко всем отношусь одинаково. Я никому не отдаю предпочтения и никого не считаю Своим врагом». Но, как известно из предыдущей песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам», Господь встал на сторону Индры и убил немало демонов (хата-путра дитих шакра-паршни-грахена вишнуна). Получается, что Господь действовал пристрастно, хотя Он — Сверхдуша в сердце каждого. Каждый очень дорожит своей душой и не меньше ценит Сверхдушу. Сверхдуша не может поступить неправильно. Господь неизменно добр ко всем существам независимо от формы их тела и обстоятельств, и тем не менее Он, словно обыкновенный друг, поддержал Индру. Именно об этом и спросил Махараджа Парикшит. Будучи преданным Кришны, он хорошо знал, что Кришна беспристрастен, и, когда он услышал, что Господь выступил в роли врага демонов, у него возникли некоторые сомнения. Поэтому он попросил Шукадеву Госвами объяснить действия Господа.

Преданный никогда не согласится с тем, что Господу Вишну присущи какие-то материальные качества. Махарадже Парикшиту было очень хорошо известно, что Господь Вишну трансцендентен и у Него нет материальных качеств, однако он хотел получить авторитетное подтверждение этому от Шукадевы Госвами. Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур говорит: самасйа катхам ваишамйам — Господь ко всем относится одинаково, разве Он может отдавать кому-то предпочтение? Прийасйа катхам асурешу притй-абхавах . Господь — это Сверхдуша, и Он очень дорог каждому. Почему Он так недоброжелательно отнесся к асурам ? В чем Его беспристрастность? Сухридаш ча катхам тешв асаухардам . Господь утверждает, что Он желает добра всем живым существам (сухридам сарва-бхутанам), — тогда почему Он выступил на стороне полубогов и убил демонов? У Махараджи Парикшита возникли эти вопросы, и он решил задать их Шукадеве Госвами.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 7.1.2

ТЕКСТ 2

на хй асйартхах сура-ганаих
сакшан нихшрейасатманах
наивасуребхйо видвешо
нодвегаш чагунасйа хи

на — не; хи — ведь; асйа — Его; артхах — польза, выгода; сура- ганаих — с полубогами; сакшат — лично; нихшрейаса — высочайшее блаженство; атманах — тот, природа которого; на — не; эва — конечно; асуребхйах — к демонам; видвешах — ненависть; на — не; удвегах — страх; ча — и; агунасйа — того, у которого нет материальных качеств; хи — конечно.

Господь Вишну, Верховная Личность, Сам — источник всех наслаждений. Ради какой же выгоды Он мог встать на сторону полубогов? Какие блага это Ему сулило? Разве мог трансцендентный Господь бояться асуров и ненавидеть их?

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Следует всегда помнить о различии между духовным и материальным. Все материальное осквернено материальными качествами, однако то, что духовно, трансцендентно, не может быть затронуто ими. Где бы ни находился Кришна — в материальном мире или в духовном, — Он абсолютен. И если мы видим в Кришне какую-то пристрастность, то лишь потому, что на нас влияет Его внешняя энергия. Будь Кришна пристрастным, разве Его враги, убитые Им, обретали бы спасение? Любой, кто как- то соприкасается с Верховным Господом, постепенно обретает Его качества. Чем больше человек развивает в себе духовное сознание, тем меньше он зависит от двойственности, порожденной материальными качествами. Следовательно, Сам Господь безусловно свободен от их влияния. Его враждебность или дружелюбие — это лишь внешние впечатления, навязанные нам материальной энергией. Господь неизменно трансцендентен. Убивает Он или благоволит — Он всегда сохраняет Свою абсолютную природу.

Неприязнь и дружелюбие могут проявлять лишь несовершенные существа. Здесь, в материальном мире, мы боимся своих врагов и потому всегда нуждаемся в помощи. Но Господу ничья помощь не нужна, ибо Он атмарама . В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.26) Господь говорит:

патрам пушпам пхалам тойам
йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати
тад ахам бхактй-упахритам
ашнами прайататманах

«Если человек с любовью и преданностью поднесет Мне листок, цветок, плод или воду, Я приму их». Почему Он так говорит? Разве Господь зависит от подношений Своих преданных? Конечно же, нет: Ему просто нравится зависеть от преданных. В этом Его милость. И Он не боится асуров . Так что не может быть и речи о том, что Верховный Господь к кому-то пристрастен.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.1.3

ити нах сумаха-бхага
нарайана-гунан прати
самшайах сумахан джатас
тад бхавамш чхеттум архати

ити — так; нах — наше; су-маха-бхага — о достославный; нарайана-гунан — качеств Нараяны; прати — относительно; самшайах — сомнение; су-махан — огромное; джатах — возникшее; тат — то; бхаван — ты; чхеттум архати — пожалуйста, рассей.

О счастливейший из ученых брахманов, у меня возникли серьезные сомнения насчет беспристрастности Нараяны. Прошу тебя, рассей эти сомнения, докажи, что Нараяна выше любых пристрастий и ко всем расположен одинаково.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Поскольку Господь Нараяна абсолютен, Его трансцендентные качества неотличны друг от друга. Наказание, посланное Господом, приносит не меньшее благо, чем Его милость. Когда Кришна выступает против Своих так называемых врагов, это вовсе не значит, что Он относится к ним враждебно. Однако тому, кто пребывает на материальном уровне, кажется, будто Кришна благосклонен к преданным и с неприязнью относится к остальным. Заключительное наставление, которое Кришна дал в «Бхагавад-гите» — сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа, — предназначено не только для Арджуны, но для всех обитателей материального мира.

ШБ 7.1.6

ТЕКСТ 6

ниргуно 'пи хй аджо 'вйакто
бхагаван пракритех парах
сва-майа-гунам авишйа
бадхйа-бадхакатам гатах

ниргунах — не имеющий материальных качеств; апи — хотя; хи — несомненно; аджах — нерожденный; авйактах — непроявленный; бхагаван — Верховный Господь; пракритех — материальной природе; парах — запредельный; сва-майа — Своей энергии; гунам — материальные качества; авишйа — приняв; бадхйа — и того, кто связан обязательствами; бадхакатам — положение того, кто накладывает обязательства; гатах — занявший.

Господь Вишну, Личность Бога, выше любых материальных качеств, поэтому Его называют ниргуной, «не имеющим свойств». Он нерожденный, а значит, у Него нет материального тела, из-за которого возникают привязанности и ненависть. Хотя Господь неизменно трансцендентен, с помощью Своей духовной энергии Он появлялся в этом мире и выступал в роли обыкновенного человека, исполняя те или иные обязанности, словно простая обусловленная душа.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Так называемые привязанность, отрешенность и всевозможные обязанности относятся к материальной природе, которая представляет собой энергию, исходящую от Верховной Личности Бога, поэтому, когда Сам Господь нисходит в материальный мир и действует в нем, Он сохраняет Свое духовное положение. Хотя на материальном уровне Его деяния кажутся различными, с духовной точки зрения они абсолютны и едины по своей природе. Стало быть, тот, кто заявляет, будто Верховный Господь к кому-то относится враждебно, а к кому-то дружелюбно, приписывает Ему недостатки, которых у Него нет.

В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.11) Господь ясно говорит: аваджананти мам мудха манушим танум ашритам — «Глупцы смеются надо Мной, когда Я нисхожу сюда в образе человека». Когда Кришна появляется на Земле или на любой другой планете материальной вселенной, Его тело и качества не претерпевают изменений: они остаются духовными. Господь никогда не попадает под влияние материальных качеств. Но, хотя Он свободен от их влияния, кажется, будто они воздействуют на Него. Мнение, основанное на том, что кажется, называют аропитой, приписыванием несуществующих свойств. Сам Кришна говорит: джанма карма ча ме дивйам — все, что Он делает, трансцендентно и потому не имеет никакого отношения к материальным качествам. Эвам йо ветти таттватах: только преданные способны по-настоящему понять Его действия. На самом деле Кришна не бывает пристрастным; Он всегда ко всем относится одинаково. Те же, чье зрение несовершенно и осквернено влиянием материи, приписывают Кришне материальные качества, однако так поступают только мудхи, глупцы. Когда человек обретает способность понимать все, как есть, он вручает себя Господу и избавляется от материальных качеств (ниргуна). Просто поняв деяния Кришны, человек одухотворяется; а тот, кто одухотворен, достоин жить в духовном мире. Тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити мам эти со 'рджуна: тот, кто по-настоящему постиг деяния Господа, оставив материальное тело, перенесется в духовный мир.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Еще из первой главы, Седьмой Песни Шримад Бхагаватам:

ТЕКСТ 7

саттвам раджас тама ити
пракритер натмано гунах
на тешам йугапад раджан
храса улласа эва ва

саттвам — гуна благости; раджах — гуна страсти; тамах — гуна невежества; ити — так; пракритех — материальной природы; на — не; атманах — вечной души; гунах — качества; на — не; тешам — их; йугапат — одновременно; раджан — о царь; храсах — уменьшение; улласах — возрастание; эва — несомненно; ва — или.

Дорогой царь Парикшит, все материальные качества — саттва- гуна, раджо-гуна и тамо-гуна — относятся к материальному миру и ничуть не затрагивают Верховную Личность Бога. Кроме того, никогда не бывает, чтобы влияние всех трех гун усиливалось или ослабевало одновременно.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: По самой Своей природе Верховный Господь полностью уравновешен. Не может быть и речи о том, чтобы на Него влияла саттва-гуна, раджо-гуна или тамо-гуна: поскольку эти качества материальны, они не способны затронуть Верховную Личность Бога. Именно поэтому Господа называют верховным ишварой . Ишварах парамах кришнах: Кришна — верховный повелитель. Все материальные качества в Его власти (даиви хй эша гунамайи мама майа). Майадхйакшена пракритих суйате: материальная природа, пракрити, действует под Его началом. Как же на Него могут влиять качества пракрити ? Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, никогда не подвергается влиянию материальных качеств и потому никогда не бывает пристрастным.

ТЕКСТ 8

джайа-кале ту саттвасйа
деваршин раджасо 'суран
тамасо йакша-ракшамси
тат-каланугуно 'бхаджат

джайа-кале — в период преобладания; ту — но; саттвасйа — благости; дева — полубогов; ришин — и мудрецов; раджасах — страсти; асуран — демонов; тамасах — невежества; йакша-ракшамси — якши и ракшасы; тат-кала-анугунах — в соответствии с определенным временем; абхаджат — наделил.

Когда царит благость, процветают мудрецы и полубоги, которых Верховный Господь щедро наделяет этим качеством. Когда господствует гуна страсти, процветают демоны, а когда господствует невежество, процветают якши и ракшасы. Верховная Личность Бога пребывает в сердце каждого, помогая всем живым существам получать плоды влияния саттва-гуны, раджо-гуны и тамо-гуны.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Бог, Верховная Личность, ни к кому не питает пристрастия. Обусловленные души находятся под влиянием различных гун материальной природы, а управляет материальной природой Верховный Господь; однако победы и поражения, порождаемые саттва-гуной, раджо-гуной и тамо-гуной, приходят к нам именно из-за действия этих гун, а не из-за пристрастий Верховного Господа. Шрила Джива Госвами ясно говорит об этом в «Бхагавата- сандарбхе»:

саттвадайо на сантише
йатра ча пракрита гунах
са шуддхах сарва-шуддхебхйах
пуман адхйах прасидату

хладини сандхини самвит
твайй эка сарва-самстхитау
хлада-тапа-кари мишра
твайи но гуна-варджите

В этих стихах утверждается, что, поскольку Верховный Господь выше любых материальных качеств, Он не подвержен их влиянию. Обыкновенные живые существа по природе своей тоже трансцендентны, но когда они обусловлены материальной природой, то даже энергия наслаждения Господа проявляется в них как источник страданий. Любые наслаждения, доступные обусловленной душе в материальном мире, всегда сопровождаются всевозможными страданиями. Например, две великие войны двадцатого столетия, которые велись под влиянием раджо-гуны и тамо-гуны, нанесли огромный ущерб всем воюющим сторонам. Германия напала на Англию, рассчитывая сокрушить ее, но в итоге крах потерпели обе стороны. Если верить документам, победу одержала Англия и ее союзники, однако на самом деле победителей в той войне не было. Поэтому следует признать, что Верховная Личность Бога никогда не встает на чью-либо сторону. Все действуют под влиянием различных гун материальной природы, и, когда та или иная гуна преобладает, кажется, что те, кто находится под ее влиянием — полубоги или демоны, — одерживают победу.

Каждый получает плоды действий, которые он совершает под влиянием определенных гун . Признаки этих гун описаны в «Бхагавад-гите» (14.11 - 13):

сарва-дварешу дехе 'смин
пракаша упаджайате
джнанам йада тада видйад
вивриддхам саттвам итй ута

лобхах правриттир арамбхах
карманам ашамах сприха
раджасй этани джайанте
вивриддхе бхаратаршабха

апракашо 'правриттиш ча
прамадо моха эва ча
тамасй этани джайанте
вивриддхе куру-нандана

« Гуна благости проявляется в том, что все врата тела озарены светом знания. О лучший из Бхарат, признаками возросшего влияния гуны страсти являются прочные материальные привязанности, кармическая деятельность, неодолимые желания и огромные усилия. А признаки преобладания гуны невежества, о потомок Куру, — это темнота, бездействие, безумие и иллюзия».

Верховный Господь, пребывающий в сердце живого существа, лишь посылает ему плоды влияния преобладающей гуны, а Сам при этом остается беспристрастным. Победы и поражения приходят к нам по воле Господа, но это не значит, что Он встает на чью- то сторону.

Разные гуны материальной природы действуют не одновременно. Они сменяют друг друга, подобно временам года. Иногда усиливается влияние раджо-гуны, иногда — тамо-гуны, а иногда — саттва-гуны . Полубоги, как правило, находятся под влиянием саттва-гуны и благодаря своим возвышенным качествам одерживают победы в сражениях с демонами. Однако из этого не следует, что Верховный Господь к ним пристрастен.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В этой главе еще немало объяснений на тему того, что Господь выше двойственности и мирской вражды или дружбы, остальные стихи этой главы можно прочитать здесь: http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/index.ph...=339&Itemid=32

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.1.25

ТЕКСТ 25

йан-нибаддхо 'бхимано 'йам
тад-вадхат пранинам вадхах
татха на йасйа каивалйад
абхимано 'кхилатманах
парасйа дама-картур хи
химса кенасйа калпйате

йат — с которым; нибаддхах — связано; абхиманах — ложное понимание; айам — это; тат — того (тела); вадхат — из-за уничтожения; пранинам — живых существ; вадхах — уничтожение; татха — так же; на — не; йасйа — которого; каивалйат — благодаря (Его) абсолютной природе (недвойственности); абхиманах — ложное понимание; акхила-атманах — Сверхдуши всех живых существ; парасйа — Верховной Личности Бога; дама-картух — верховного повелителя; хи — несомненно; химса — вред; кена — кем; асйа — Его; калпйате — совершается.

Сбитая с толку телесными представлениями о жизни, обусловленная душа думает, что со смертью тела гибнет и живое существо. Господь Вишну, Личность Бога, — это верховный повелитель, Сверхдуша всех живых существ. Поскольку у Господа нет материального тела, у Него нет и ложных представлений «я» и «мое». А значит, неверно считать, что Господь чувствует боль, когда Его хулят, или радуется, когда Ему возносят молитвы. Такого с Ним не бывает. У Господа нет ни врагов, ни друзей. Карает Он демонов или внимает молитвам Своих преданных — Он и тех и других одаряет благом. Ни молитвы, ни поношения не могут повлиять на Господа.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Оказавшись в материальном теле, обусловленная душа — даже если ее считают великим знатоком писаний или крупным ученым — думает, что, когда тело разрушается, всему приходит конец. Подобный образ мыслей вызван телесными представлениями о жизни. Кришна свободен от этого заблуждения, и, кроме того, Его тело неотлично от Его души. Ему чужд материализм — как же могут на Него повлиять чьи-то хвалебные или оскорбительные речи, произносимые в материальном мире? В этом стихе объясняется, что тело Кришны неотлично от Него Самого (каивалйа). Все обитатели материального мира находятся во власти телесных представлений о жизни, и, если бы Кришна тоже отождествлял Себя с материальным телом, чем бы Он отличался от обусловленных душ? Наставления, которые Кришна дал в «Бхагавад- гите», считаются непреложной истиной именно потому, что Его тело нематериально. Каждому, у кого есть материальное тело, присущи четыре недостатка, но, поскольку у Кришны материального тела нет, нет у Него и недостатков. Он всегда пребывает в духовном сознании и полон блаженства. Ишварах парамах кришнах сач- чид-ананда-виграхах: Его тело вечно, исполнено знания и блаженства. Слова сач-чид-ананда-виграхах, так же как ананда-чинмайа-раса и каивалйа, описывают тело Кришны.

Кришна проявляется в сердце каждого живого существа как Параматма. Об этом сказано и в «Бхагавад-гите» (13.3): кшетраджнам чапи мам виддхи сарва-кшетрешу бхарата . Господь — это Параматма, Сверхдуша, Душа всех индивидуальных душ. Отсюда явствует, что Он выше несовершенных, телесных представлений о жизни. Хотя Господь и пребывает в телах всех живых существ, Он никогда не мыслит категориями тела. А раз так, то ничто связанное с материальным телом дживы не может повлиять на Господа.

В «Бхагавад-гите» (16.19) Кришна говорит:

тан ахам двишатах круран
самсарешу нарадхаман
кшипамй аджасрам ашубхан
асуришв эва йонишу

«Завистливых и злонравных, худших из людей, Я ввергаю в океан материального бытия, заставляя их рождаться среди демонов». Однако, наказывая демоничных людей, Верховная Личность Бога делает это ради их же блага. Обусловленная душа, завидуя Верховному Господу, может обвинять Его: «Кришна вор, Кришна негодяй», но, поскольку Кришна милостив ко всем, Он не гневается на нее. Напротив, Он вознаграждает эту душу за то, что она столько раз произносила Его имя: «Кришна, Кришна». Господь может наказать таких демонов, поместив их на одну жизнь в тела низших существ, но в следующей жизни, когда они уже не будут Его обвинять, Он дарует им освобождение, потому что они всегда повторяли имя «Кришна». Понося Кришну или Его преданного, обусловленная душа совершает тяжкий грех, но всемилостивый Господь наказывает такую душу в течение одной жизни, а потом забирает ее домой, в царство Бога. Яркий тому пример — история Вритрасуры, который раньше был Махараджей читракету, отличавшимся необычайной преданностью Богу. Однажды читракету непочтительно отозвался о Господе Шиве, величайшем из преданных, и из-за этого был вынужден получить тело демона по имени Вритра; но, когда он покинул это тело, он вернулся в духовный мир. Таким образом, наказывая демонически настроенную обусловленную душу, Кришна отучает ее богохульствовать, а затем, когда она полностью очищается, забирает ее в царство Бога

----------


## Александр Л.

Благодарю вас за ответ и минимальную эмоциональную окраску. Каждый находится на своём уровне понимания Бога. Я пытаюсь найти истину.
Надеюсь на вашу рассудительность и терпение и в дальнейшем общении.

Небольшая ремарка по поводу Ветхого Завета.
Он был написан до рождения Иисуса Христа.
Учение Иисуса изложено в Новом завете. Именно его я принимаю за основу христианства.
Мне это кажется логичным. Знаю, что даже многие христиане не согласны с такой точкой зрения.

Эти стихи из Бхагавад-Гиты и Евангелия от Матфея по смыслу весьма похожи:

БГ 11:55
"Дорогой Aрджуна, тот, кто занимается чистым преданным служением, не оскверненным стремлением к кармической деятельности и умозрительному философствованию, кто посвящает Мне свой труд, считает Меня высшей целью своей жизни и по-дружески относится ко всем живым существам, непременно вернется ко Мне."

Мтф 22:36-39
"Учитель! какая наибольшая заповедь в законе?
Иисус сказал ему: возлюби Господа Бога твоего всем сердцем твоим и всею душею твоею и всем разумением твоим:
сия есть первая и наибольшая заповедь;
вторая же подобная ей: возлюби ближнего твоего, как самого себя…"

Сейчас нет каст. Все шудры. Кали-юга. Кришна не стоит за плечом.
Вопросы такие:
1. Дозволительны ли случаи когда можно не по-дружески относиться к человеку или даже применить к нему насилие? Если да, то в каких случаях.
2. Дозволительно ли идти служить в армию и принимать участие в боевых действиях?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Сейчас нет каст. Все шудры. Кали-юга. Кришна не стоит за плечом.
> Вопросы такие:
> 1. Дозволительны ли случаи когда можно не по-дружески относиться к человеку или даже применить к нему насилие? Если да, то в каких случаях.
> 2. Дозволительно ли идти служить в армию и принимать участие в боевых действиях?



Хотя формально каст нет, но всегда в обществе будет четыре класса: учителя и священники ( брахманы), правители и воины (кшатрии), торговцы и земледельцы (вайшьи) и рабочие (шудры). Как в теле есть голова, руки, живот и ноги, так и в общественном теле всегда будут эти четыре класса. Это функции без которых общество не может существовать. Даже если нет формального разделения, всегда будет разделение по виду деятельности. Это так, к слову.

А насчет насилия. Веды разрешают применять насилие для защиты. В Ведах описаны шесть видов агрессоров, которые могут быть убиты.  Но вайшнавы, тем не менее следуют еще более высокому принципу отказа от насилия и стремятся никому не причинять насилия. Именно поэтому вайшнавы не едят мясо, рыбу, яйца и прочую пищу связанную с убийством. Вайшнавы обращаются к Господу за защитой и не стремятся сами прибегать к насилию для защиты себя. Есть немало примеров вайшнавских святых, которые стойко переносили насилие по отношению к себе и молили лишь о благе своих мучителей. 

Относительно службы в армии и принятия участия в военных действиях. Современные войны далеки от принципов дхармы и в основном являются греховными с точки зрения Вед. Если человек серьезно пытается следовать идеалам вайшнавизма, то он строго следует принципу отказа от насилия.  Сейчас по законам РФ существует возможность вместо обязательной военной службы выбрать альтернативную службу, не связанную с армией. Но опять же, если насилие применяется для защиты, то оно может быть оправданно. Но всё зависит от конкретной ситуации. А в целом, ахимса - или ненасилие - это один из важнейших принципов вайшнавизма. Также вайшнавы являются законопослушными гражданами своей страны.

----------


## Александр Л.

Спасибо за ответ. 
Позвольте вопрос другого плана.
Почему в Шримад Бхагаватам уделяется так много места описанию внешних атрибутов: гирлянды, серьги, аромомасла, цепочки и прочие побрякушки?
Всё то, к чему духовно развитые люди должны быть равнодушны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо за ответ. 
> Позвольте вопрос другого плана.
> Почему в Шримад Бхагаватам уделяется так много места описанию внешних атрибутов: гирлянды, серьги, аромомасла, цепочки и прочие побрякушки?
> Всё то, к чему духовно развитые люди должны быть равнодушны.


Во-первых, если быть точным, то такие описания занимают совсем немного места в Шримад Бхагаватам. А во-вторых,  атрибуты Господа, к которым относятся Его украшения и т.д. не являются чем-то материальным. Все, что связано с Господом обладает духовной природой. Не совершайте ошибку, принимая эти описания за материальные. Эти описания даются для того, чтобы помочь сосредоточить свое сознание на образе Господа. Духовный мир - царство Бога - это изначальная вечная духовная реальность. А этот материальный мир - это лишь бледная тень реальности, искаженное отражение духовного мира. Не стоит проецировать материальные представления на духовную реальность.

----------


## Александр Л.

Да, эти атрибуты не материальны, а духовны, но как их описание может помочь человеку сосредоточиться на Боге?
Даже если Кришна будет увешан с ног до головы украшениями, это Ноль для сознания человека, который находится в *материальном* мире.
Пусть даже эти украшения духовные раздуховные. 
А вот если написано, что деревья начинают выделять сок и расцветать когда рядом Кришна, одно это уже вселяет благоговение перед Ним.
Или вы можете объяснить что такое духовная гирлянда или духовный браслет или духовное пёрышко? Сомневаюсь.
Надеюсь моя мысль понятна, что я хочу сказать.

----------


## Александр Л.

У меня есть другой вопрос.
Как я думал, реинкарнация отвергает концепцию ада. Живое существо получает тела в соответствии со своей кармической деятельностью.
Но в ШБ 5.2.26 я увидел описание адских планет.

текст 6
"Царством питов правит Ямараджа, необычайно могущественный сын бога Солнца. Он живет на Питрилоке вместе со своими помощниками, ямадутами. Строго соблюдая законы, установленные Верховным Господом, Ямараджа велит ямадутам хватать души всех умирающих грешников и сразу приводить к нему. Когда души грешников предстают перед Ямараджей, он вершит над ними справедливый суд, учитывая все их прегрешения, и отправляет эти души на соответствующие адские планеты, где их подвергают заслуженному наказанию."

Как увязывается реинкарнация и ад (адские планеты)?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Да, эти атрибуты не материальны, а духовны, но как их описание может помочь человеку сосредоточиться на Боге?
> Даже если Кришна будет увешан с ног до головы украшениями, это Ноль для сознания человека, который находится в *материальном* мире.
> Пусть даже эти украшения духовные раздуховные. 
> А вот если написано, что деревья начинают выделять сок и расцветать когда рядом Кришна, одно это уже вселяет благоговение перед Ним.
> Или вы можете объяснить что такое духовная гирлянда или духовный браслет или духовное пёрышко? Сомневаюсь.
> Надеюсь моя мысль понятна, что я хочу сказать.


Все атрибуты Господа обладают сознанием, как и всё в духовном мире. Это великие слуги Господа. Медитируя на них, мы очищаемся. Очевидно, что пока вам этого не дано понять. Но это и не удивительно. Трудно ожидать, что можно всё понять сразу. Особенно в сфере духовной реальности, которая недоступна для восприятия наших материальных чувств и ума.  Также когда преданный начинает серьезно медитировать на образ Господа, все эти описания помогают ему сосредоточить сознание. Невозможно медитировать беспредметно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> У меня есть другой вопрос.
> Как я думал, реинкарнация отвергает концепцию ада. Живое существо получает тела в соответствии со своей кармической деятельностью.
> Но в ШБ 5.2.26 я увидел описание адских планет.
> 
> текст 6
> "Царством питов правит Ямараджа, необычайно могущественный сын бога Солнца. Он живет на Питрилоке вместе со своими помощниками, ямадутами. Строго соблюдая законы, установленные Верховным Господом, Ямараджа велит ямадутам хватать души всех умирающих грешников и сразу приводить к нему. Когда души грешников предстают перед Ямараджей, он вершит над ними справедливый суд, учитывая все их прегрешения, и отправляет эти души на соответствующие адские планеты, где их подвергают заслуженному наказанию."
> 
> Как увязывается реинкарнация и ад (адские планеты)?


А в чем проблема?  Реинкарнация и адские и райские планеты очень спокойно уживаются. Даже не могу понять, в чем можно увидеть проблему тут? Даже на Земле есть адские и райские места. В соответствии со своими поступками живое существо получает те или иные плоды. Что посеешь, то и пожнешь. Путаница у вас получилась видимо от того, что вы привыкли к христианской концепции вечного ада?  В Ведических писаниях описывается, что пребывание на адских планетах не вечно, как и пребывание на райских планетах. Всё это планеты в пределах материального мира, где все временно. Вечность же существует в духовном мире, царстве Бога.

Живые существа остаются на адских планетах до тех пор, пока не исчерпают последствия своих грехов, и на райских планетах живые существа остаются тоже до тех пор, пока не кончатся плоды их благочестивых поступков.

----------


## Александр Л.

> Все атрибуты Господа обладают сознанием, как и всё в духовном мире. Это великие слуги Господа. Медитируя на них, мы очищаемся. Очевидно, что пока вам этого не дано понять.


Понять, что гирлянда с разумом не сложно.
А вот по поводу очищения, вы правы. Пока не дано. Харе Кришна редко повторяю. Видимо мало ещё очистился.

----------


## Александр Л.

> А в чем проблема?  Реинкарнация и адские и райские планеты очень спокойно уживаются.


Недалеко ушла ваша концепция от христианского ада.
Концепция ада с умышленными пытками мне представляется атавизмом человеческого разума.
Я не верю в ад. Ни в временный, ни тем более в вечный.

----------


## Александр Л.

> Кришна является источником всех качеств. Его качества безграничны. Все качества, которые существуют - это Его качества, и только Он обладает этими качествами во всей полноте. В том числе и любовь.


Значит Кришне присущи: ненависть, зависть, гордыня, тщеславие, хитрость, коварство, ложь.
Меня настораживает такой "Бог".

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Недалеко ушла ваша концепция от христианского ада.
> Концепция ада с умышленными пытками мне представляется атавизмом человеческого разума.
> Я не верю в ад. Ни в временный, ни тем более в вечный.



Вы можете верить или не верить, это ничего не меняет.  :smilies:   Даже на Земле есть адские и райские условия. Почему так трудно понять, что существуют райские и адские планеты? Каждому уровню сознания в этом мире соответствует и определенная среда обитания: соответствующее тело, планета и т.д. А за нарушения законов Бога  живым существам приходится подвергаться наказаниям. Точно также как за нарушение обычным законов существуют наказания. Это трудно понять? Адскому сознанию соответствуют адские планеты, райскому сознанию соответствуют райские планеты. Вам хотелось бы верить, что можно делать всё, что угодно и ничего за это не будет? Незнание законов не освобождает от ответственности за их нарушение.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Значит Кришне присущи: ненависть, зависть, гордыня, тщеславие, хитрость, коварство, ложь.
> Меня настораживает такой "Бог".


Бог выше двойственности. Он является источником всего сущего, всех духовных и материальных миров. Понятия "хорошо-плохо" и прочие проявления двойственности не применимы к Богу. Это лишь материальные концепции. По определению Вед, Бог - апапа-шудхам, грех не может коснуться Его, Он абсолютно чист и свободен от любой скверны.  Все качества присутствуют в Боге в изначальном чистом виде. В негативном виде эти качества проявляются лишь в материальном мире, искажаясь в призме ложного эго, иллюзии, в которую попадает живое существо. Бог же никогда не попадает под влияние иллюзии.  Даже когда приходит в этот мир. Например, Богу нет нужды кого-то ненавидеть, поскольку нет ничего и никого, кто не был бы прямо или косвенно Его проявлением. Также Ему некому завидовать. Просто подумайте логически. Гордыня - это качество ложного возвеличивания себя. А Бог в действительности самый великий, так что о ложной гордости речи быть не может. И т.д и т.п. Вы пытаетесь размышлять о Боге со своей позиции, пытаетесь мерить Его своим аршином, но таким способом вы не сможете ничего понять о Боге. О Боге мы можем узнать лишь то, что Он Сам рассказывает о себе в священных писаниях, и что о Нем рассказывают Его преданные, которые знают Его. А по-настоящему понять Бога можно только через бхакти - преданное служение Ему (бхактья мам абхиджанати -это слова Самого Бога: познать Меня можно только через бхакти).

А так можно долго что-то выдумывать, но это лишь уведет вас от  реального постижения Бога. 

Для начала изучите, что говорится в священных Ведических писаниях о Боге, а потом уже делайте выводы. Сейчас вы делаете скоропалительные выводы, основываясь на ограниченных представлениях.

К счастью, в Ведических писаниях, в частности Шримад Бхагаватам и других, наука о Боге изложена достаточно подробно, там, в отличие от Библии, где знания о Самом Боге весьма ограничены, приводится очень большой объем знания. Прежде чем делать выводы, потрудитесь хотя бы ознакомиться с этим научным знанием о Боге, которое содержится в Ведах.

----------


## Александр Л.

> Даже на Земле есть адские и райские условия.Почему так трудно понять, что существуют райские и адские планеты?
> Каждому уровню сознания в этом мире соответствует и определенная среда обитания:соответствующее тело, планета и т.д. 
> А за нарушения законов Бога  живым существам приходится подвергаться наказаниям. 
> Точно также как за нарушение обычным законов существуют наказания. Это трудно понять?


Одно дело когда родился в африке в семье без средств к существованию и приходится голодать.
И совсем другое когда умер, ни в кого не перевоплотился, и тебя сразу тащат и истязают по страшному.
Мой мозг отказывается это принять.

----------


## Александр Л.

Писания читаю.
БГ 9.34
"Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, падай передо Мной ниц и поклоняйся Мне. Полностью сосредоточенный на Мне, ты непременно придешь ко Мне."

Меня знаете, что настораживает в Кришне? То что Он всегда требует поклонения себе, Он как-будто питается человеческой любовью. А сам не даёт её.
Даже в 6 качествах про неё ни слова. А перечислены какие-то пустые качества, кроме отрешённости и знания. В материальном мире сила, слава, богатство, красота это всегда спутники порока и греха. Как там у Христа, легче верблюду пройти в игольное ушко, чем богатому войти в Царствие Небесное.
Я уже предчуствую ваши ответы в духе того что у Кришны совсем другая слава, богатство, красота и сила, которые не имеют общего с материей. Может быть даже слово "трансцендентный" употребите.
Но где же Милосердие, Доброта, Любовь, Святость, Благость?
"Бог есть Любовь ,и пребывающий в любви пребывает в Боге ,и Бог - в нём!" (1 Ин 4:16)
Уже предчуствую ваши ответы в духе, что это ограниченое понимание Бога и т.д.
Но моё сердце неспокойно относительно Кришны. Развейте мои сомнения.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Одно дело когда родился в африке в семье без средств к существованию и приходится голодать.
> И совсем другое когда умер, ни в кого не перевоплотился, и тебя сразу тащат и истязают по страшному.
> Мой мозг отказывается это принять.


Наказание на адских планетах предшествует воплощению в животное тело после человеческого тела. Страдания на адских планетах подготавливают живое существо к рождению в животном теле. Отстрадав положенный срок на адских планетах (кстати этому предшествует суд у Ямараджа, где назначают наказание) живое существо получает животное тело, и новый шанс (эволюционируя по животным формам жизни, от низших к более высшим) дойти до человеческой формы жизни, где снова будет возможность выбора. В животных телах душа лишь отрабатывает карму, заработанную в человеческом теле. Так что ад не отменяет реинкарнацию, это лишь одно из звеньев в реинкарнации. В аду живое существо находится в тонком теле.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Писания читаю.
> БГ 9.34
> "Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, падай передо Мной ниц и поклоняйся Мне. Полностью сосредоточенный на Мне, ты непременно придешь ко Мне."
> 
> Меня знаете, что настораживает в Кришне? То что Он всегда требует поклонения себе, Он как-будто питается человеческой любовью. А сам не даёт её.
> Даже в 6 качествах про неё ни слова. А перечислены какие-то пустые качества, кроме отрешённости и знания. В материальном мире сила, слава, богатство, красота это всегда спутники порока и греха. Как там у Христа, легче верблюду пройти в игольное ушко, чем богатому войти в Царствие Небесное.
> Я уже предчуствую ваши ответы в духе того что у Кришны совсем другая слава, богатство, красота и сила, которые не имеют общего с материей. Может быть даже слово "трансцендентный" употребите.
> Но где же Милосердие, Доброта, Любовь, Святость, Благость?
> "Бог есть Любовь ,и пребывающий в любви пребывает в Боге ,и Бог - в нём!" (1 Ин 4:16)
> ...


Да, очевидно, что ваше сердце неспокойно относительно Кришны.  :smilies:  Поэтому вы и здесь в материальном мире, где находятся те, кто завидует Богу. Ничего удивительного или нового.  :smilies:  Относительно милосердия, доброты, святости и благости - нет никого милосерднее, добрее, святее и благостнее Бога. Согласны? 

 Бог призывает вернуться к Себе души именно для того, чтобы Они разделяли Его любовь и счастье. Его наставление служить Ему дано прежде всего для нашего блага. Бог ни в чем не нуждается. Он полное целое. Все в любом случае всегда служат Ему. Но те, кто выбрал отвернуться от Него, служат Ему, служа Его иллюзорной энергии, что сопряжено со страданиями. Из сострадания к таким душам Господь приходит в этот мир, (который сравнивают с сумасшедшим домом или тюрьмой, цель которого исправить мятежные души), и призывает живые существа вернуться к прямому служению Ему (кстати слово служение имеет в этом мире негативную окраску, тогда как в духовном мире служение живых существ Богу заключается в том, чтобы делить счастье и радость Бога с Ним, через различные любовные отношения, в этом мире нет ничего похожего, оттого мы не можем зачастую понять, о чем идет речь). Так проявляется забота Бога и Его любовь. 

Да и красота, богатство, знание, слава, сила, отрешенность исходят из Бога - Он источник всех этих достояний, и Он обладает ими в бесконечной степени. То есть, Бог самый красивый, самый богатый, самый сильный, самый знающий, самый известный и самый отрешенный. Только тот, кто обладает всеми этими достояниями в бесконечной степени и может считаться Богом или Кришной (Всепривлекающим). Таково определение Бога, которое дается в Ведах. Все остальные лишь в частичной степени наделены эти достояниями, Бог же одновременно обладает всем этим в полной мере. Он источник всего. Нет ничего, что существовало бы вне Его и помимо Него. Он полностью свободен от любых несовершенств, которые Вы пытаетесь увидеть в Нем. Бог - самая совершенная Личность, лишенная любых недостатков. Лишь зависть не дает живому существу признать этот факт. Отсюда и попытки увидеть в Кришне недостатки. Именно поэтому, зная о том, что завистливые живые существа, услышав описания Бога, будут испытывать еще большую зависть, в некоторых священных писаниях не дается описание Личности Бога (например в Библии, Коране и т.д.), а говорится лишь, что Бог велик и непостижим и Его никто не видел. Это делается специально, чтобы не усиливать зависть живых существ, а оставив вопрос описания Бога пока в стороне, эти писания призывают людей встать на путь очищения, что со временем может подготовить эти живые существа к восприятию духовной науке о Боге. 

Сомнения сеет иллюзия, как правило не предлагая альтернатив.  :smilies:  Оскверненный материальный ум внушает, что описания Бога, данные в Ведических писаниях неправильные. Но при этом он не предлагает никакой альтернативы, и как правило даже не приводит большой доказательной базы. "Вот просто это не так и всё".  :smilies:  А почему? А вот так.  :smilies:  А вот вы найдите более полное описание Бога. Покажите. 

С чем конкретно вы не согласны? Что Бог - самая совершеннная личность?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Живое существо - неотъемлемая частица Бога, и как часть всегда призвана служить целому, так и живое существо по настоящему может быть счастливо только в отношения с Полным Целым - Богом. Поэтому призыв Бога служить Ему - это проявление любви и заботы Бога о живых существах. 

Очевидно, что неспособность принять положение Бога - это признак главной болезни живых существ этого мира - зависти к Богу. "А чего это Он требует моего служения, а сам ничего не дает!"  В реальности, всё что мы имеем, дано нам Богом. Все принадлежит Ему. И думать, что Бог нам ничего не даёт - признак иллюзии.

Шрила Прабхупада приводил такой пример (который перекликается с иторией о блудном сыне из Библии), допустим у какого-тобогатого человека сын ушел из дома и потерял память, и когда отец найдет сына, он будет звать его вернуться домой, чтобы разделить богатство своего отца. Также и Господь Шри Кришна, приходя в этот мир призывает души вернуться к Нему, домой, чтобы разделить Его счастье и богатство. По сравнению с духовным миром, здесь мы, можно сказать, живем на помойке, в иллюзии независимости.  :smilies:  А когда Господь зовет нас вернуться к Себе, мы начинаем возмущаться: " А чего это Он требует нашей любви, ничего не давая нам взамен?" Это лишь безумие. Болезнь, которая на санскрите называется бхава-рога - материальное существование. С точки зрения изначального положения души - это аномалия, болезнь. Зависть к Богу, вражда к Нему - это причина всех наших проблем и страданий. И Веды дают способ излечения от этой болезни - вовлекать тело, ум и речь в служение Господу, так можно избавиться от иллюзии и возродить свое изначальное сознание - любовь к Богу.  Только это, по мнению Ведических писаний, может сделать душу счастливой. Все души ищут Бога, но не все подозревают об этом. Все ищут счастье, красоту, любовь, богатство, знание, славу, силу, отрешенность и т.д., но всё это лишь разные аспекты Бога. И только когда мы возрождаем свои вечные любовные отношения с Богом, наша потребность любить будет полностью удовлетворена. Потому что все совершенства, всё это Бог, в Нем это есть в полной мере.  Наша вечная природа - служить и любить. Мы ищем объекты любви и служения в этом мире. Но все они несовершенны и временны. Самые несчастные люди это те, кому некого любить и некому служить. Потому что это наша вечная природа - санатана-дхарма. Направив же свои любовь и служение на Бога мы можем полностью удовлетворить свою вечную потребность. Часть никогда не сможет стать Целым. Часть всегда зависит от Целого. И в интересах части быть в связи С Целым, только тогда часть будет счастлива и гармонична, тогда она удовлетворена. В отрыве от Целого часть лишена своего смысла существования. Как искра, вылетая из огня, затухает, так и душа в отрыве от Бога теряется. Господь однако никогда не оставляет живые существа, даже когда они выбирают отвернуться от Него, Он всегда сопровождает души в этом мире, как Сверхдуша и ждет, когда у души появится желание снова повернуться к Нему лицом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 4.28.51

татра пурватарах кашчит
сакха брахмана атмаван
сантвайан валгуна самна
там аха рудатим прабхо
Пословный перевод: 
татра — туда; пурватарах — из прошлого; кашчит — некто; сакха — друг; брахманах — брахман; атмаван — великий мудрец; сантвайан — утешая; валгуна — с ласковыми; самна — увещеваниями; там — к ней; аха — обратился; рудатим — к плачущей; прабхо — дорогой царь.
Перевод: 
Дорогой царь, в это время там появился один брахман, старый друг царя Пуранджаны, и стал ласковыми словами утешать царицу.
Комментарий: 
В появлении старого друга, принявшего облик брахмана, кроется глубокий смысл. *Старый друг каждого живого существа — это Кришна в форме Параматмы. Согласно Ведам, Кришна всегда находится рядом с живым существом. В шрути- мантре (два супарна сайуджа сакхайах) сказано, что Господь пребывает в сердце каждого живого существа как сухрт, его лучший друг, и с нетерпением ждет, когда живое существо вернется домой, к Богу. Сопровождая живое существо и наблюдая за всеми его поступками, Господь предоставляет ему все необходимое для материальных наслаждений, но при малейшей возможности Он дает ему добрый совет: «Оставь свои попытки обрести счастье материальными средствами, обратись к Верховному Господу и предайся Ему».* Когда человек со всей серьезностью относится к миссии своего духовного учителя, его решимость равноценна созерцанию Верховной Личности Бога. Как уже было сказано, это значит, что Верховная Личность Бога приходит к нам в виде наставлений духовного учителя. На санскрите это называется вани-сева. В комментарии к одному из стихов «Бхагавад-гиты» — вйавасайатмика буддхир экеха куру-нандана (Б.-г., 2.41) — Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит о необходимости служить словам духовного учителя. Какое бы указание ни получил ученик от духовного учителя, он должен неукоснительно следовать ему. Тот, кто выполняет это требование, по сути дела, лицезреет Верховную Личность Бога.

Верховный Господь, Параматма, предстал перед царицей в облике брахмана, но почему Он не появился перед ней в Своей изначальной форме, как Шри Кришна? В связи с этим Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур замечает, что увидеть истинную форму Господа может только тот, кто развил в себе очень глубокую и чистую любовь к Верховной Личности Бога. Тем не менее, если человек твердо следует принципам, установленным духовным учителем, он так или иначе общается с Верховной Личностью Бога. Находясь в сердце каждого живого существа, Господь может давать искреннему ученику наставления изнутри. Это подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (10.10):

тешам сатата-йуктанам
бхаджатам прити-пурвакам
дадами буддхи-йогам там
йена мам упайанти те

«Тех, кто неустанно поклоняется Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне».

Итак, ученик, который со всей серьезностью относится к исполнению миссии духовного учителя, всегда находится в контакте с Верховной Личностью Бога через вани или вапу. Это единственный секрет, который необходимо знать человеку, желающему увидеть Верховную Личность Бога. Вместо того чтобы пытаться увидеть Господа где-нибудь в зарослях Вриндавана, не отказываясь при этом от чувственных наслаждений, мы должны твердо придерживаться этого простого принципа: тому, кто выполняет указания духовного учителя, совсем нетрудно увидеть Верховного Господа. Поэтому Шрила Билвамангала Тхакур говорит:

бхактис твайи стхиратара бхагаван йади сйад
даивена нах пхалати дивйа-кишора-муртих
муктих свайам мукулитанджали севате ’сман
дхармартха-кама-гатайах самайа-пратикшах

«О мой Господь, когда я служу Тебе с любовью и преданностью, то мне очень легко ощутить Твое присутствие всюду. Что же касается освобождения, мне кажется, будто мукти стоит у моей двери, смиренно сложив ладони и ожидая возможности услужить мне. Вместе с ней у моих дверей стоят все материальные блага: дхарма [благочестивая деятельность], артха [экономическое процветание] и кама [чувственные наслаждения]» (Кришна-карнамрита, 107). Человеку, достигшему очень высокой ступени преданного служения, совсем нетрудно увидеть Верховную Личность Бога. Служа духовному учителю, преданный не только видит Верховную Личность Бога, но и обретает освобождение. Что касается материальных благ, то они приходят к нему сами, как служанки царицы, которые повсюду сопровождают свою госпожу. Чистому преданному совсем нетрудно обрести освобождение, а материальные блага готовы служить ему на любом этапе его жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.1.11

йам пашйати на пашйантам
чакшур йасйа на ришйати
там бхута-нилайам девам
супарнам упадхавата
Пословный перевод: 
йам — которого; пашйати — видит (живое существо); на — не; пашйантам — видящего; чакшух — глаз; йасйа — которого; на — не; ришйати — слабеет; там — Ему; бхута-нилайам — изначальному источнику всех живых существ; девам — Верховной Личности Бога; супарнам — тому, кто как друг сопровождает живое существо; упадхавата — поклоняйтесь.
Перевод: 
Хотя Бог, Верховная Личность, постоянно наблюдает за всем, что происходит в мире, никто Его не видит. Но не стоит думать, что раз Он скрыт от взоров живых существ, то и Он их не видит — Его око неусыпно. Поэтому каждый должен поклоняться Параматме, которая как друг неизменно пребывает рядом с индивидуальной душой.
Комментарий: 
Вознося молитвы Кришне, Шримати Кунтидеви, мать Пандавов, сказала: алакшйам сарва-бхутанам антар бахир авастхитам. «О Кришна, хотя Ты пребываешь и внутри, и снаружи всего сущего, неразумные обусловленные души не видят Тебя». В «Бхагавад-гите» говорится, что Верховную Личность Бога можно увидеть глазами знания, гьяна-чакшуша. Того, кто дарует нам такое зрение, называют духовным учителем. Поэтому, обращаясь с молитвами к духовному учителю, мы произносим такую шлоку:

ом аджнана-тимирандхасйа
джнананджана-шалакайа
чакшур унмилитам йена
тасмаи шри-гураве намах

«Я в почтении склоняюсь перед своим духовным учителем, который факелом знания рассеял тьму невежества, застилавшую мне глаза» (Гаутамия-тантра). Задача гуру состоит в том, чтобы раскрыть в ученике способность видеть все глазами знания. Когда ученик пробуждается от невежества, он становится способен видеть Верховную Личность Бога повсюду, ибо Господь и в самом деле находится повсюду. Андантара-стха-параману-чайантара-стхам. Господь пребывает в этой вселенной, Он живет в сердцах всех живых существ и находится даже в каждом атоме. Мы не видим Бога потому, что нам недостает совершенного знания, но стоит немного поразмыслить, и мы обнаружим Его повсюду. Этому надо просто научиться. Поразмыслив, даже самый опустившийся человек сможет ощутить присутствие Бога. Кто владеет безбрежными океанами? Кому принадлежат необозримые просторы земель? На чем держится небо, и как в нем размещается несметное число звезд и планет? Кто сотворил эту вселенную и кто владеет ею? Если мы задумаемся над этим, то, несомненно, придем к заключению, что у всего есть владелец. Когда мы объявляем какой-нибудь участок земли своей собственностью или собственностью своей семьи или нации, стоит задуматься над тем, каким образом мы стали собственниками этой земли. Ведь земля существовала еще до нашего рождения и до того, как мы пришли на нее. Как же она стала нашей собственностью? Подобные размышления помогут нам понять, что у всего сущего есть высший владелец — Верховная Личность Бога.

Верховный Господь всегда бодрствует. В обусловленном состоянии мы многое забываем, ибо меняем тела, но, поскольку Верховный Господь не меняет Своего тела, Он помнит прошлое, настоящее и знает будущее. Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-Гите» (4.1): имам вивасвате йогам проктаван ахам авйайам — «Я поведал это божественное знание, „Бхагавад-гиту“, богу Солнца как минимум сорок миллионов лет назад». Когда Арджуна спросил у Кришны, как Он может помнить события, происходившие так давно, Господь ответил, что Арджуна тоже был при этом. Арджуна — друг Кришны и потому, куда бы Кришна ни отправился, Арджуна повсюду следует за Ним. Но разница в том, что Кришна помнит все происходившее в прошлом, а живое существо, подобное Арджуне, мельчайшая частичка Верховного Господа, все забывает. Поэтому говорится, что Господь никогда не дремлет. Это также подтверждается в «Бхагавад-Гите» (15.15): сарвасйа чахам хрди саннивишто маттах смртир джнанам апоханам ча. Верховный Господь в образе Параматмы вечно пребывает в сердцах всех живых существ, и от Него исходят память, знание и забвение. То же самое подчеркивается в этом стихе с помощью слова супарнам, которое означает «друг». В «Шветашватара-упанишад» (4.6) говорится: два супарна сайуджа сакхайа саманам вркшам паришасваджате. Две птицы, как два друга, сидят на одном дереве. Одна птица ест плоды этого дерева, а другая просто наблюдает. Та, что наблюдает, является вечным другом птицы, поедающей плоды, и всегда находится рядом с ней, напоминая ей о том, что та хотела сделать. Поэтому если мы, выполняя свои повседневные обязанности, будем думать о Верховной Личности Бога, то сможем видеть Его или, по крайней мере, ощущать Его присутствие везде и всюду.

Слова чакшур йасйа на ришйати означают, что, хотя мы не видим Его, это еще не значит, что Он не видит нас, или что Он погибает, когда уничтожается мироздание. В связи с этим можно привести такой пример: если есть солнечный свет, значит есть и солнце. Но, если мы не видим солнца, это не значит, что солнце исчезло. Солнце есть, мы просто его не видим. Точно так же и Верховный Господь всегда существует, наблюдая за нашими поступками, хотя мы из-за своего невежества не можем Его видеть. Как Параматма, Он следит за нашими поступками и направляет нас (упадрашта и ануманта). Поэтому, следуя наставлениям духовного учителя и изучая подлинные писания, можно понять, что всевидящий Бог находится рядом с нами, даже если у нас нет глаз, которые позволяли бы нам видеть Его.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.1.12

на йасйадй-антау мадхйам ча
свах паро нантарам бахих
вишвасйамуни йад йасмад
вишвам ча тад ртам махат
Пословный перевод: 
на — не; йасйа — которого (Верховной Личности Бога); ади — начало; антау — и конец; мадхйам — середина; ча — также; свах — свой собственный; парах — принадлежащий другому; на — не; антарам — внутри; бахих — вовне; вишвасйа — космического проявления; амуни — эти (подобные соображения); йат — которое (Его форма); йасмат — из которого (из того, кто является причиной всего); вишвам — вселенная; ча — и; тат — то; ртам — истина; махат — великая.
Перевод: 
У Верховного Господа нет ни начала, ни конца, ни середины. Он не принадлежит какой-либо личности или народу. К Нему неприложимы понятия «внутри» и «снаружи». Верховный Господь свободен от присущих материальному миру проявлений двойственности, таких как «начало» и «конец», «мое» и «чужое». Способность творить вселенные является еще одним достоинством Господа. Поэтому Он — высшая истина, исполненная абсолютного величия.
Комментарий: 
Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, так описан в «Брахма-самхите» (5.1):

ишварах парамах кршнах
сач-чид-ананда-виграхах
анадир адир говиндах
сарва-карана-каранам

«Кришна, которого называют также Говиндой, — это верховный повелитель. Его тело вечно, духовно и исполнено блаженства. Он — начало всего сущего. Однако у Него Самого нет начала, ибо Он — причина всех причин». Нет ничего, что служило бы причиной бытия Господа, ибо Он Сам — причина всего сущего. Он пребывает повсюду (майа татам идам сарвам), Он распространил себя во все сущее, но все сущее не есть Он. Он — ачинтйа-бхедабхеда, одновременно един со всем сущим и отличен от всего. Именно это объясняется в данном стихе. Для нас, живущих в материальном мире, существуют понятия начала, конца и середины, но к Верховной Личности Бога такие понятия не приложимы. В «Бхагавад-гите» повествуется о том, как Господь явил Арджуне Свою вирад-рупу, вселенскую форму. Иначе говоря, все космическое мироздание — это тоже проявление Господа. Это значит, что Он вездесущ и вечен и потому является Абсолютной Истиной, величайшей личностью. Он абсолютен в Своем величии, и здесь Ману раскрывает то, насколько велик Господь.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.1.13

са вишва-кайах пуру-хута-ишах
сатйах свайам-джйотир аджах пуранах
дхатте ’сйа джанмадй-аджайатма-шактйа
там видйайодасйа нириха асте
Пословный перевод: 
сах — Он (Верховная Личность Бога); вишва-кайах — космическое проявление (вся вселенная есть внешнее проявление тела Верховной Личности Бога); пуру-хутах — имеющий множество имен; ишах — верховный властитель (обладающий всей полнотой власти); сатйах — конечная истина; свайам — Сам; джйотих — самосветящийся; аджах — нерожденный, не имеющий начала; пуранах — древнейший; дхатте — вершит; асйа — этого (мира); джанма-ади — творение, поддержание и уничтожение; аджайа — (Своей) внешней энергией; атма-шактйа — (Своей) личной энергией; там — ее (внешнюю материальную энергию); видйайа — (Своей) духовной энергией; удасйа — отбросив; нирихах — лишенный желаний и бездействующий; асте — существует (вне влияния материальной энергии).
Перевод: 
Весь проявленный мир — это тело Верховной Личности Бога, Абсолютной Истины, у которой миллионы имен и несчетное число энергий. Он — светозарный, нерожденный и неизменный. Сам не имеющий начала, Он — начало всего сущего. Поскольку Он создал проявленный космос с помощью Своей внешней энергии, кажется, что Он Сам творит мироздание, поддерживает его и уничтожает. Но на самом деле Он бездействует, пребывая в духовной энергии, и материальная энергия не может коснуться Его.
Комментарий: 
Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит в Своей «Шикшаштаке»: намнам акари бахудха ниджа-сарва-шактих. У Верховного Господа множество имен, и все они неотличны от Него Самого. Такова природа духовного бытия. Повторяя Харе Кришна маха-мантру, состоящую из имен Верховного Господа, мы убеждаемся, что святое имя обладает всеми свойствами личности. Нет числа играм Господа и Его именам, которые даются Ему в соответствии с Его деяниями. Он приходит как сын Яшоды и как сын Деваки, и потому Его называют Деваки-нанданой или Яшода- нанданой. Парасйа шактир вивидхаива шруйате: Господь обладает великим множеством энергий, которые и позволяют Ему совершать самые разные деяния. Тем не менее у Него есть особое имя. Шастры рекомендуют повторять Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе. Не нужно ни выискивать, ни придумывать новые имена Бога. Лучше всего следовать наставлениям шастр и примеру святых, повторяющих имя Господа.

Несмотря на то что материальная и духовная энергии принадлежат Господу, мы не сможем постичь Бога, пока находимся под влиянием материальной энергии. Только обратившись к духовной энергии, можно с легкостью познать Бога. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.7.23) говорится: майам вйудасйа чич-чхактйа каивалйе стхита атмани. Хотя внешняя энергия и принадлежит Господу, тот, кто находится под ее влиянием (мама майа дуратйайа) практически лишен возможности постичь Верховную Личность Бога. Но тем, кто пребывает под влиянием духовной энергии, это доступно. Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.55) говорится: бхактйа мам абхиджанати йаван йаш часми таттватах. Тому, кто хочет по-настоящему понять Верховную Личность, нужно подняться до уровня бхакти, или сознания Кришны. Бхакти состоит из разных видов деятельности (шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада-севанам арчанам ванданам дасйам сакхйам атма-ниведанам), и, чтобы понять Господа, нужно встать на этот путь, посвятив себя преданному служению. Люди во всем мире забыли о Боге, и иногда даже говорят, что Он мертв. Но это ровным счетом ничего не значит. Каждый может понять Бога, обратившись к Движению сознания Кришны, и это сделает человека счастливым.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.1.14

атхагре ршайах карман-иханте ’карма-хетаве
ихамано хи пурушах
прайо ’нихам прападйате
Пословный перевод: 
атха — поэтому; агре — вначале; ршайах — мудрецы, святые; кармани — деяния ради достижения результатов; иханте — совершают; акарма — свобода от результатов деятельности; хетаве — с целью; ихаманах — занятый (такой) деятельностью; хи — действительно; пурушах — человек; прайах — почти всегда; анихам — освобождение от кармы; прападйате — обретает.
Перевод: 
Поэтому, чтобы возвысить людей до уровня чистой, бескорыстной деятельности, великие святые сначала занимают их деятельностью ради ее плодов. Только так, научившись следовать указаниям шастр, человек может обрести освобождение, то есть достичь состояния, в котором его действия больше не влекут за собой последствий.
Комментарий: 
В «Бхагавад-гите» (3.9) Господь Кришна говорит: йаджнартхат кармано ’нйатра локо ’йам карма-бандханах. «Любые обязанности следует выполнять как жертвоприношение Господу Вишну, иначе они приковывают человека к материальному миру. Поэтому, о сын Кунти, выполняй свой долг ради удовлетворения Вишну, и ты навсегда освободишься от материального рабства». Как правило, каждый в этом мире готов тяжко трудиться ради обретения счастья. Но, несмотря на то что люди во имя счастья трудятся не жалея сил, их бурная деятельность, к сожалению, приносит им одни проблемы. Поэтому таким энергичным людям лучше заняться деятельностью в сознании Кришны, которую называют ягьей. Так они постепенно поднимутся до уровня преданного служения. Ягья — это Господь Вишну, или ягья-пуруша, тот, кто наслаждается всеми жертвоприношениями (бхоктарам йаджна-тапасам сарва-лока-махешварам). Верховная Личность Бога — это подлинный наслаждающийся, поэтому если мы начнем совершать поступки, направленные на Его удовлетворение, то постепенно утратим вкус к материальной деятельности.

Сута Госвами объявил на великом собрании мудрецов в Наймишаранье:

атах пумбхир двиджа-шрештха
варнашрама-вибхагашах
свануштхитасйа дхармасйа
самсиддхир хари-тошанам

«О лучшие из дваждырожденных, высшее, чего может достичь человек, выполняя обязанности [дхарму], соответствующие его сословию и укладу жизни, — это доставить удовольствие Господу Хари» (Бхаг., 1.2.13). Как предписано в Ведах, каждый должен поступать сообразно своему положению, будь он брахманом, кшатрием, вайшьей, шудрой, брахмачари, грихастхой, ванапрастхой или санньяси. Нужно продвигаться к совершенству, действуя так, чтобы Кришна был доволен (самсиддхир хари-тошанам). Праздный человек не сможет доставить удовольствие Кришне. Нужно действовать, следуя наставлениям духовного учителя, и своими поступками радовать Верховную Личность Бога. Тогда человек сможет постепенно подняться на уровень чистого преданного служения. Это подтверждается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.5.12):

наишкармйам апй ачйута-бхава-варджитам
на шобхате джнанам алам ниранджанам

«Знание о природе души, которое лишено понятия о Непогрешимом [Боге], непривлекательно, даже если в нем нет и тени материального». Гьяни рекомендуют следовать путем найшкармьи, то есть ничего не делать, а только медитировать на Брахман и размышлять о Нем, но это невозможно до тех пор, пока человек не осознает Парабрахман, Кришну. Если у человека нет сознания Кришны, то любая деятельность — будь то филантропия, политика или решение социальных проблем — явится лишь причиной карма- бандханы, рабства, вызванного материальной деятельностью.

До тех пор пока живое существо находится в сетях карма- бандханы, оно будет вынуждено рождаться в разных телах, что сводит на нет преимущества, даруемые рождением в теле человека. Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (6.3) Кришна рекомендует людям заниматься карма-йогой:

арурукшор мунер йогам
карма каранам учйате
йогарудхасйа тасйаива
шамах каранам учйате

«Говорится, что для того, кто только начал заниматься восьмиступенчатой йогой, средством достижения цели служит деятельность, а для того, кто достиг совершенства, средством становится полное прекращение материальной деятельности». И тем не менее:

кармендрийани самйамйа
йа асте манаса смаран
индрийартхан вимудхатма
митхйачарах са учйате

«Тот, кто внешне удерживает органы чувств от деятельности, но при этом постоянно думает об объектах чувств, обманывает самого себя и зовется притворщиком» (Б.-г., 3.6). Чтобы полностью осознать Кришну, нужно очень серьезно работать для Него, а не сидеть и подражать таким великим преданным, как Харидас Тхакур. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур осуждал такое подражание. Он говорил:

душта мана! туми кисера ваишнава?
пратишхара таре,

нирджанера гхаре,
тава хари-нама кевала каитава.

«О ум мой, что ты за преданный? Только ради дешевых почестей ты сидишь в уединенном месте и делаешь вид, что повторяешь Харе Кришна маха-мантру, но все это — чистой воды обман». Недавно в Майяпуре один преданный из Африки захотел подражать Харидасу Тхакуру, но уже через пятнадцать дней он впал в беспокойство и в конце концов уехал. Не нужно пытаться сразу подражать Харидасу Тхакуру. Займитесь деятельностью в сознании Кришны и постепенно вы достигнете уровня освобождения (муктир хитванйатха рупам сварупена вйавастхитих).

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.1.15

ихате бхагаван ишо
на хи татра висаджджате
атма-лабхена пурнартхо
навасиданти йе ’ну там
Пословный перевод: 
ихате — осуществляет (сотворение, поддержание и уничтожение); бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна; ишах — верховный властелин; на — не; хи — действительно; татра — в этом (в таких деяниях); висаджджате — запутывается; атма-лабхена — обладанием Самим Собой; пурна-артхах — тот, кто самоудовлетворен; на — не; авасиданти — лишаются мужества; йе — которые; ану — вслед; там — за Ним (за Верховной Личностью Бога).
Перевод: 
Верховный Господь владеет несметными богатствами, и все же Он выступает в роли творца, хранителя и разрушителя материального мира. Несмотря на то что Он действует подобным образом, Его никогда не связывают последствия Его деяний. Поэтому преданные, идущие по Его стопам, тоже всегда свободны.
Комментарий: 
В «Бхагавад-гите» (3.9) говорится: йаджнартхат кармано ’нйатра локо ’йам карма-бандханах. «Любые обязанности следует выполнять как жертвоприношение Господу Вишну, иначе они приковывают человека к материальному миру. Поэтому, о сын Кунти, выполняй свой долг ради удовлетворения Вишну, и ты навсегда освободишься от материального рабства». Если мы не будем действовать в сознании Кришны, то запутаемся в сетях материального бытия, как шелковичные черви в коконе. Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, приходит для того, чтобы научить нас, как действовать в этом мире, не запутываясь. Наша главная проблема в том, что мы запутались в последствиях своей деятельности, и, поскольку мы обусловлены, нам приходится отбывать наказание в виде непрерывной борьбы за существование, продолжающейся то в одном теле, то в другом. Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (15.7):

мамаивамшо джива-локе
джива-бхутах санатанах
манах шаштханиндрийани
пракрти-стхани каршати

«Живые существа в материальном мире суть Мои вечные отделенные частицы. Оказавшись в обусловленном состоянии, они вынуждены вести суровую борьбу с шестью чувствами, к числу которых относится ум». Живые существа действительно являются мельчайшими неотъемлемыми частичками Верховного Господа. Господь полон во всех Своих проявлениях, и маленькие частицы Господа изначально тоже обладают Его качествами, но, поскольку они ничтожно малы, их одолевает привязанность к материи, в результате чего они запутываются в ее сетях. Поэтому, чтобы не запутаться, нужно следовать наставлениям Верховной Личности Бога, и тогда у нас, так же как у Кришны, которого никогда не связывает деятельность в материальном мире — будь то сотворение, поддержание или уничтожение, — не будет поводов для скорби (навасиданти йе ’ну там). Личные наставления Кришны содержатся в «Бхагавад- гите», и каждый, кто следует им, обретает подлинную свободу.

Следовать наставлениям Кришны может только преданный, ибо Кришна учит, что человек должен предаться Ему. Ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам намаскуру: «Всегда думай обо Мне и стань Моим преданным. Поклоняйся Мне и выражай Мне почтение» (Б.-г., 18.65). Всегда думать о Кришне — значит повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру, но, до тех пор пока человек не получит посвящение, он не сможет это делать. Став преданным, человек начинает поклоняться Божеству (мад-йаджи). Кроме того, преданный всегда должен выражать почтение Господу и духовному учителю. Это признанный способ подняться до уровня бхакти. Когда человек достигает этого уровня, он постепенно начинает понимать Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, а обретя это понимание, избавляется от материального рабства.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.1.16

там ихаманам нираханкртам будхам
нирашишам пурнам ананйа-чодитам
нрн шикшайантам ниджа-вартма-самстхитам
прабхум прападйе ’кхила-дхарма-бхаванам
Пословный перевод: 
там — Ему (Верховной Личности Бога); ихаманам — кто действует ради нашего блага; нираханкртам — тому, кто не связан и не желает выгоды; будхам — тому, кто обладает совершенным знанием; нирашишам — тому, кто не желает наслаждаться плодами своей деятельности; пурнам — тому, кто самодостаточен и, следовательно, не имеет потребности осуществлять свои желания; ананйа — никем другим; чодитам — (не) побуждаемому или вдохновляемому; нрн — (всех) людей; шикшайантам — наставляющему (об истинном жизненном пути); ниджа-вартма — Свой собственный образ жизни; самстхитам — устанавливающего (без отклонений); прабхум — Верховному Господу; прападйе — предаюсь и прошу каждого вручить себя; акхила-дхарма-бхаванам — тому, кто наставляет человека в религиозных правилах и предписанных обязанностях.
Перевод: 
Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, действует как обычный человек, но не стремится наслаждаться плодами Своего труда. Он преисполнен знания, свободен от материальных желаний и слабостей и полностью независим. Как высший наставник человечества, Он учит людей следовать Его примеру и тем самым прокладывает путь истинной религии. Я прошу каждого идти за Ним.
Комментарий: 
В этом суть Движения сознания Кришны. Мы всего лишь просим людей следовать по стопам учителя «Бхагавад- гиты». Следуйте наставлениям, содержащимся в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть», и ваша жизнь увенчается успехом. К этому, вкратце, сводится суть нашего Движения сознания Кришны. Основатель Движения сознания Кришны учит людей следовать примеру Господа Рамачандры, Господа Кришны и Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Здесь, в материальном мире, людям необходим либо хороший монарх, либо достойное правительство. Господь Шри Рамачандра на собственном примере показал, как жить ради блага всего человечества. Он сражался с демонами, Раваной и другими, выполнял приказания Своего отца и всегда оставался верным супругом Ситы. Поэтому Господу Рамачандре, как идеальному царю, нет равных. В самом деле, люди и по сей день мечтают о рама-раджье, правительстве, которое управляло бы страной, как Господь Рамачандра. Аналогичным образом, Господь Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, выступил в роли учителя и поведал Своему ученику и преданному, Арджуне, как нужно прожить жизнь, чтобы в конце ее вернуться домой, к Богу (тайктва дехам пунар джанма наити мам эти со ’рджуна). В «Бхагавад-гите» можно найти любые наставления, касающиеся политики, экономики, социальной сферы, религии, культуры и философии. Нужно только строго следовать этим наставлениям. Верховная Личность Бога приходит также в облике Господа Чайтаньи, чтобы сыграть роль чистого преданного. Так Господь наставляет нас разными способами, желая, чтобы наша жизнь увенчалась успехом, и Сваямбхува Ману просит нас следовать Ему.

Сваямбхува Ману, учитель всего человечества, оставил миру книгу под названием «Ману-самхита», в которой поведал, какой жизнью должны жить люди. Здесь же он велит нам следовать примеру Верховного Господа в Его разных воплощениях. Эти воплощения описаны в ведических произведениях, и Джаядева Госвами перечисляет десять самых важных воплощений (кешава дхрта-мина-шарира джайа джагад-иша харе, кешава дхрта-нара- хари-рупа джайа джагад-иша харе, кешава дхрта-буддха-шарира джайа джагад-иша харе и т. д.). Сваямбхува Ману учит нас следовать наставлениям, которые оставили воплощения Бога, и прежде всего, наставлениям Кришны, изложенным в «Бхагавад-гите как она есть».

По достоинству оценив путь бхакти, рекомендованный Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, Сарвабхаума Бхаттачарья так описал деяния Господа Чайтаньи:

ваирагйа-видйа-ниджа-бхакти-йога
шикшартхам эках пурушах пуранах
шри-кршна-чаитанйа-шарира-дхари
крпамбудхир йас там ахам прападйе

«Я ищу прибежища у Верховной Личности Бога, Шри Кришны, который нисшел в облике Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, чтобы одарить нас истинным знанием: научить преданному служению Ему и помочь отречься от всего, что мешает сознанию Кришны. Он нисшел на землю, ибо Он — океан божественной милости. Я склоняюсь к Его лотосным стопам» (Чайтанья-чандродая-натака, 6.74). В наш век, в век Кали, люди не способны следовать наставлениям Верховной Личности Бога, поэтому Господь приходит снова в образе Шри Кришны Чайтаньи, чтобы на Своем примере показать людям, как обрести сознание Кришны. Он просит каждого последовать Его примеру и стать гуру, чтобы освободить падшие души века Кали:

йаре декха, таре каха ‘кршна’-упадеша
амара аджнайа гуру хана тара’ эи деша

«Учи всех следовать указаниям Господа Шри Кришны, изложенным в „Бхагавад-гите“ и „Шримад-Бхагаватам“. Стань духовным учителем и попытайся освободить каждого на этой земле» (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 7.128). Из всего сказанного становится вполне ясно: цель Господа Рамачандры, Господа Кришны и Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху одна — указать людям путь к счастью, которое приходит к любому, кто следует наставлениям Верховного Господа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Эти стихи я привел, чтобы дать вам некоторое понимание того, как Шримад Бхагаватам описывает Господа. И также , чтобы понять, каким образом можно по-настоящему начать постигать Бога, таким как Он есть.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Еще на тему отношений Господа и живых существ:

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхья 6.162

‘майадхиша’ ‘майа-ваша’ — ишваре-дживе бхеда
хена-дживе ишвара-саха каха та’ абхеда
Пословный перевод: 
майа-адхиша — тот, кто повелевает энергией; майа-ваша — тот, кто подвластен майе; ишваре — Верховного Господа; дживе — и живыми существами; бхеда — различие; хена-дживе — такие живые существа; ишвара- саха — с Верховным Господом; каха — говоришь; та’ — поистине; абхеда — едины.
Перевод: 
«Господь повелевает разнообразными энергиями, а живое существо служит им. В этом заключается разница между Господом и живым существом. Однако вы утверждаете, что Господь и живое существо суть одно».
Комментарий: 
Верховный Господь по своему положению является повелителем разнообразных энергий. А живые существа, которые по природе бесконечно малы, подчинены энергиям Господа. В «Мундака- упанишад»(3.1.1 – 2) говорится:

два супарна сайуджа сакхайа
саманам вркшам париша-сваджате
тайор анйах пиппалам свадв аттй
анашнанн анйо ’бхичакашити

самане вркше пурушо нимагно
’нишайа шочати мухйаманах
джуштам йада пашйатй анйам ишам
асйа махиманам эти вита-шоках

«Мундака-упанишад» проводит очень четкую грань между Господом и живыми существами. Живые существа связаны последствиями своей кармической деятельности, тогда как Господь лишь наблюдает за живыми существами и награждает их результатами труда. Под надзором Верховной Личности Бога, Параматмы, живое существо в соответствии со своими желаниями переселяется из одного тела в другое и с одной планеты на другую. Но, когда по милости Господа живое существо осознаёт свое положение, оно получает возможность посвятить себя преданному служению и таким образом освободиться из плена майи. В этот миг живое существо сможет собственными глазами увидеть своего вечного друга, Верховного Господа, и избавиться от всех скорбей и желаний. Это подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.54), где Господь говорит: брахма- бхутах прасаннатма на шочати на канкшати — «Тот, кто находится в трансцендентном состоянии, сразу постигает Верховный Брахман и исполняется радости. Он никогда не скорбит и ничего не желает».

Приведенные выше доказательства не оставляют сомнений в том, что Верховный Господь повелевает разнообразными энергиями, тогда как живые существа подчинены им. В этом заключается разница между двумя понятиями: майадхиша и майа-ваша.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 6.178

бхагаван — ‘самбандха’, бхакти — ‘абхидхейа’ хайа
према — ‘прайоджана’, веде тина-васту кайа
Пословный перевод: 
бхагаван — Верховный Господь; самбандха — взаимоотношения; бхакти — преданное служение; абхидхейа — трансцендентная деятельность; хайа — есть; према — любовь к Богу; прайоджана — высшая цель жизни; веде — Веды; тина-васту — три предмета; кайа — раскрывают.
Перевод: 
Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху продолжил: «Верховный Господь — основа всех взаимоотношений, преданное служение Ему — это истинное предназначение души, а обретение любви к Богу — высшая цель жизни. Таковы три темы, которые раскрывают ведические писания».
Комментарий: 
Господь Кришна подтверждает это в «Бхагавад-гите» (15.15): ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах. Истинная цель, ради которой следует читать Веды, — это понять, как стать преданным Верховного Господа. Господь Сам говорит: ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам намаскуру(Б.-г., 9.34). Поэтому, изучив Веды, следует посвятить себя преданному служению Господу, всегда думая о Нем (ман-мана), став Его преданным, падая перед Ним ниц и поклоняясь Ему. Это называется вишну-арадхана и представляет собой высшее предназначение каждого человека. Достичь его помогает институт варнашрама-дхармы, в соответствии с которым общество делится на брахмачари, грихастх, ванапрастх и санньяси, а также на брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр. Вся ведическая культура основана на этом. К сожалению, в наш век возродить эту ведическую систему общественного устройства чрезвычайно сложно, поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху советовал нам не волноваться о варнашрама-дхарме, а вместо этого повторять мантру Харе Кришна и слушать, как чистые преданные рассказывают о Верховной Личности Бога. Это путь, рекомендованный Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, и только ради этого следует изучать Веды.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Более подробное описание качеств Господа Шри Кришны приводится в Бхакти расамрита синдху, который Шрила Прабхупада перевел как "Нектар преданности". Глава 21  "Нектара преданности" так и называется  "Качества Шри Кришны":

Качества Шри Кришны
  Личные характеристики можно разделить на две группы. К одной относятся скрытые качества, а к другой - проявленные. Когда Кришну скрывают одежды, Его личные качества недоступны глазу...

 Один преданный, увидев Господа в Его проявленном личностном образе Кришны, стал воспевать красоту Его тела: «Как великолепен этот личностный образ Господа Кришны! Его шея в точности подобна раковине! Его глаза так прекрасны, что кажется, будто они состязаются в красоте с цветком лотоса. Его тело своим темным оттенком напоминает дерево тамала. Шлем из волос защищает Его голову. На Его груди знак Шриватса, а в руке Он держит раковину. Красота врага демона Мадху так пленительна, что Он может даровать мне трансцендентное блаженство, просто позволив созерцать Его трансцендентные качества».

 Изучив различные писания, Шрила Рупа Госвами дает следующий перечень трансцендентных качеств Господа: 1) у Него прекрасная внешность; 2) на Его теле можно обнаружить все благоприятные знаки; 3) Его вид радует глаз; 4) Он излучает сияние; 5) Он силен; 6) вечно юн; 7) замечательный знаток языков; 8) правдив; 9) приятный собеседник; 10) красноречив; 11) высоко образован; 12) очень разумен; 13) гениален; 14) артистичен; 15) необычайно ловок; 16) искусен в делах; 17) благодарен; 18) непреклонен; 19) в совершенстве знает, как поступать согласно времени и обстоятельствам; 20) на все смотрит сквозь призму Вед (авторитетных писаний); 21) чист; 22) владеет собой; 23) решителен; 24) терпелив; 25) снисходителен; 26) непроницаем; 27) самодостаточен; 28) беспристрастен; 29) щедр; 30) религиозен; 31) отважен; 32) сострадателен; 33) почтителен; 34) учтив; 35) терпим; 36) застенчив; 37) защитник предавшихся Ему душ; 38) счастлив; 39) добр к Своим преданным; 40) Им руководит любовь; 41) Он всеблагой; 42) самый могущественный; 43) самый знаменитый; 44) всеобщий любимец; 45) питает пристрастие к Своим преданным; 46) очень притягателен для всех женщин; 47) объект всеобщего поклонения; 48) обладает всеми достояниями; 49) почитаем всеми; 50) верховный повелитель. Верховная Личность Бога обладает всеми пятьюдесятью трансцендентными качествами во всей их полноте, по глубине сравнимой лишь с океаном. Иначе говоря, степень проявления в Нем этих качеств непостижима.

 Как неотъемлемые составные частицы Верховного Господа, индивидуальные живые существа тоже, в незначительной степени, могут проявлять все эти качества, когда становятся Его чистыми преданными. Иначе говоря, преданные до какой-то степени могут обладать перечисленными трансцендентными качествами, но полностью эти качества присутствуют только в Верховной Личности Бога.

 Помимо этого, есть и другие трансцендентные качества, описанные в «Падма-пуране» Господом Шивой для своей жены Парвати и в Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» - в беседе между богиней Земли и царем религии Йамараджей. Там говорится: «Тех, кто хочет стать великим, должны украшать следующие качества: правдивость, чистота, милосердие, настойчивость, отреченность, спокойствие, простота, самообладание, уравновешенность, аскетичность, беспристрастие, выдержка, безмятежность, ученость, знание, непривязанность, богатство, смелость, умение влиять на людей, сила, хорошая память, независимость, тактичность, сияние, терпеливость, добродушие, изобретательность, учтивость, хорошие манеры, решимость, эрудиция, ответственное отношение к своему долгу, обладание всем, что приносит наслаждение, серьезность, стойкость, преданность, слава, почтительность и отсутствие ложного самомнения». Желающие стать великими душами, обязаны обладать всеми этими качествами, поэтому можно не сомневаться, что они есть и у высшей души - Господа Кришны.

 Помимо упомянутых пятидесяти, Господь Кришна обладает еще пятью трансцендентными качествами, которые иногда частично присущи таким личностям, как Господь Брахма или Господь Шива: 51) Он неизменен; 52) всеведущ; 53) вечно обновляется; 54) сач-чид-ананда (обладает вечным исполненным блаженства телом); 55) обладает всеми мистическими совершенствами.

 Кроме того у Кришны есть еще пять качеств, проявленных в теле Нарайаны: 56) Он обладает непостижимыми энергиями; 57) бесчисленные вселенные исходят из Его тела; 58) Он является изначальным источником всех воплощений; 59) убивая Своих врагов, Он дает им освобождение; 60) Он привлекает к Себе освобожденные души. Все эти трансцендентные качества чудесным образом проявляются в личности Господа Кришны.

 Помимо названных шестидесяти трансцендентных качеств Господу Кришне присущи еще четыре, которых нет даже у Его экспансий Нарайаны, не говоря уже о полубогах и живых существах: 61) Он являет разнообразные чудесные игры (особенно в детстве); 62) всегда окружен преданными, питающими необыкновенную любовь к Богу; 63) Своей игрой на флейте способен привлекать все живые существа во всех вселенных; 64) обладает необыкновенной красотой, с которой не может сравниться ничто во всем творении.

 С учетом этих четырех исключительных качеств Кришны общее число Его качеств становится равным шестидесяти четырем. Шрила Рупа Госвами делает здесь попытку привести свидетельства различных писаний, касающиеся шестидесяти четырех качеств, присущих личности Верховного Господа.

 . Прекрасное телосложение

 Любое сравнение частей тела Господа с материальными объектами никогда не будет точным. Материальные сравнения необходимы только для того, чтобы обыкновенные люди, неспособные понять, насколько прекрасно тело Господа, могли хотя бы до некоторой степени представить это. Говорится, что лицо Кришны прекрасно, как луна, Его бедра сильны, как хобот слона, руки подобны двум колоннам, Его ладони по форме напоминают лотосы, Его грудь подобна порталу, Его бока похожи на пещеры, а средняя часть Его тела - на террасу.

 . Благоприятные знаки

 Определенные характеристики различных частей тела считаются очень благоприятными знаками, и все их можно видеть на теле Господа. Один из друзей Нанды Махараджи сказал о благоприятных знаках на теле Господа Кришны следующее: «О царь пастухов, я насчитал тридцать два благоприятных знака на теле твоего сына! Приходится только удивляться, как такой ребенок мог родиться в семье пастуха». Как правило, приходя на землю, Господь Кришна является в семье кшатриев (царей), как было, когда Он воплотился в образе Господа Рамачандры, а иногда - в семье брахманов. Но Кришна принял на Себя роль сына Махараджи Нанды, хотя Нанда принадлежал к сословию вайшьев. В обязанности вайшьев входят занятия торговлей, коммерцией и забота о коровах. Поэтому его друг, который, по всей видимости, принадлежал к сословию брахманов, был поражен, что такой возвышенный ребенок родился в семье вайшьев. Однако так или иначе он указал на благоприятные знаки на теле Кришны Его приемному отцу.

 Он продолжал: «Семь мест на теле этого мальчика излучают красноватое сияние: глаза, кончики пальцев на руках и на ногах, нСбо, губы, язык и ногти. Красноватое свечение этих семи мест считается благоприятным знаком. Три части Его тела очень широки: талия, лоб и грудь. Три части Его тела коротки: шея, бедра и гениталии. Три части Его тела очень глубоки: голос, разум и пупок. Пять частей Его тела высоки: нос, руки, уши, лоб и бедра. Пять частей Его тела тонки: кожа, волосы на голове и теле, зубы и кончики пальцев. Все вместе эти черты встречаются только у великих личностей».

 Линии судьбы на ладони также относятся к числу благоприятных знаков. В связи с этим одна пожилая гопи сказала Нанде Махарадже: «У твоего сына замечательные линии судьбы. На Его ладонях знаки лотоса и колеса, а на ступнях - знаки флага, молнии, рыбы, стрекала погонщика слонов и лотоса. Посмотри, какие у Него благоприятные знаки!»

 . Радующий глаз

 Прекрасные черты тела, которые, помимо его воли, приковывают к себе взгляд человека, называют ручира (радующими глаз). Это привлекательное качество присуще Кришне в числе прочих Его качеств. В Третьей песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.13) об этом говорится так: «Когда царь Йудхиштхира совершал жертвоприношение Раджасуйу, Верховный Господь в Своем радующем глаз одеянии появился на помосте. На церемонию были приглашены все влиятельные люди со всех концов вселенной, и при одном взгляде на Кришну, они решили, что тело Кришны - шедевр Создателя, увенчивающий Его труд по сотворению вселенной».

 Говорится, что восемь частей трансцендентного тела Господа Кришны напоминают цветок лотоса: Его лицо, два глаза, две руки, пупок и стопы. Гопи и жители Вриндавана повсюду видели сияние лотосов и не могли оторвать взгляд от этого зрелища.

 . Излучающий сияние

 Сияние, пронизывающее эту вселенную, считают лучами, исходящими от Верховной Личности Бога. Высшая обитель Кришны всегда излучает сияние, называемое брахмаджйоти, и это сияние исходит от Его тела.

 Сияние россыпи драгоценных камней, которыми украшена грудь Господа, способно затмить даже сияние солнца, и все же если сравнить его с сиянием тела Господа, эта россыпь драгоценных камней покажется не ярче звезды на небе. Поэтому трансцендентное могущество Кришны так велико, что Он может одержать победу над кем угодно. Когда Кришна вышел на помост для жертвоприношения, возведенный Его врагом, царем Камсой, борцы, находившиеся там же, хотя и видели, что тело Шри Кришны очень нежно, пришли в смятение, испугавшись одной только мысли о том, что им предстоит бороться с Ним.

 . Сильный

 Человека, обладающего огромной физической силой, называют балийаном. Когда Кришна убил Ариштасуру, некоторые из гопи говорили: «Подруги, посмотрите, как Кришна убил Ариштасуру! Тот был сильнее горы, но Кришна поднял его в воздух, как пушинку, и с легкостью швырнул!» Есть и другой стих, в котором говорится: «Преданные Господа Кришны, да оградит вас от всех опасностей левая рука Господа Кришны, которой Он поднял, словно мячик, холм Говардхана».

 . Вечно юный

 Кришна прекрасен в любом возрасте - в младенчестве, детстве и юности. Из них юность - пора наслаждений, возраст, в котором служение Ему может быть самым разнообразным. В этом возрасте Кришна проявляет все Свои трансцендентные качества и являет Свои трансцендентные игры. Поэтому начало Его юности преданные считают самой благоприятной порой для экстатической любви.

 Кришну в этом возрасте описывают так: «Сила юности Кришны сочеталась с Его улыбкой, которая своей красотой затмевала даже полную луну. Он все время был великолепно одет, по красоте превосходя самого бога любви, и всегда притягивал к Себе умы гопи, наполняя их сердца блаженством».

 . Блестящий знаток языков

 Рупа Госвами говорит, что блестящим знатоком языков называют того, кто владеет языками разных стран, особенно санскритом, языком, на котором говорят в городах полубогов, а также другими языками мира, включая и языки животных. Из этого утверждения следует, что Кришна мог говорить даже на языке животных. Пожилая женщина из Вриндавана, жившая в те времена, когда Кришна являл там Свои игры, однажды с удивлением заметила: «Можно только удивляться, видя, как Кришна, завладевший сердцами всех девушек Враджабхуми, говорит на языке Враджабхуми с гопи, на санскрите - с полубогами, а на языке животных - даже с коровами и буйволами! Кроме того, Кришна в совершенстве владеет языком, на котором говорят в провинции Кашмир, языком попугаев и других птиц, а также другими самыми распространенными языками!» Она спрашивала у гопи, каким образом Кришна добился такого совершенства во владении столькими языками.

 . Правдивый

 Правдивым называют того, кто никогда не нарушает своего слова. Однажды Кришна пообещал Кунти, матери Пандавов, что все ее пять сыновей останутся в живых после битвы на Курукшетре. Когда битва закончилась, и все Пандавы вернулись домой, Кунти возблагодарила Кришну за то, что Он сдержал Свое слово. Она сказала: «Даже солнечные лучи могут остыть, а лунные - стать теплыми, но что бы ни случилось, Ты никогда не нарушишь Своего обещания». В другой раз, когда Кришна, Бхима и Арджуна пришли вызывать на бой Джарасандху, Кришна честно признался Джарасандхе, что перед ним стоят все тот же вечный Кришна и двое Пандавов. Дело в том, что и Кришна и Пандавы - в данном случае Бхима и Арджуна - были кшатриями (царями-воинами). Джарасандха тоже был кшатрием, и он славился своей щедростью к брахманам. Поэтому, намереваясь сразиться с Джарасандхой, Кришна с Бхимой и Арджуной предстали перед ним в одеянии брахманов. Джарасандха, который ничего не жалел для брахманов, спросил, что им нужно от него, на что они ответили, что хотят сразиться с ним. И после этого переодетый брахманом Кришна раскрыл ему, что Он и есть тот самый Кришна, его вечный враг.

 . Приятный собеседник

 Приятным собеседником называют того, кто может своими дружелюбными речами успокоить даже врага. Кришна был именно таким приятным собеседником. Одержав победу над Своим врагом Калийей в водах Йамуны, Он сказал: «О царь змей, хотя Я и причинил тебе столько страданий, пожалуйста, не сердись на Меня. Мой долг - охранять этих коров, которым поклоняются даже полубоги. Я должен был изгнать тебя из этого места, чтобы оградить их от опасности, которой они подвергаются в твоем присутствии».

 Калийа поселился в одной из заводей Йамуны, отравив своим ядом всю воду в ней. Это послужило причиной гибели многих коров, которые приходили туда на водопой. Поэтому Кришна, которому тогда было не больше четырех-пяти лет, прыгнул в реку и жестоко наказал Калийу, а затем велел ему покинуть это место и найти себе другое.

 Кришна сказал тогда, что коровам поклоняются даже полубоги, и Сам подал пример того, как их нужно защищать. По крайней мере люди, находящиеся в сознании Кришны, должны следовать Его примеру, охраняя коров и заботясь о них. Коровам поклоняются не только полубоги. Известно несколько случаев, когда им поклонялся Сам Кришна, осо бенно в дни Гопаштами и во время Говардхана-пуджи.

 . Красноречивый

 Красноречивым, вавадукой, называют того, чьи речи разумны, любезны и приятны. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» есть замечательные слова о том, как учтиво разговаривал Кришна. Когда Кришна учтиво попросил Своего отца Нанду Махараджу остановить ритуальное жертвоприношение богу дождя Индре, жена одного из деревенских пастухов была очарована Его речами. Позже она описывала этот эпизод своим подругам: «Кришна говорил со Своим отцом так вежливо и учтиво, что казалось, будто Он вливает нектар в уши присутствовавших. Кто сможет устоять перед Ним, услышав такие сладкие речи?»

 Уддхава так описывает речь Кришны, которой присущи все хорошие качества, какие только есть во вселенной: «Слова Кришны обладают такой притягательной силой, что способны мгновенно изменить сердце даже Его недруга. Его слова могут мгновенно разрешить все вопросы и проблемы это го мира. Он немногословен, но каждое слово, слетающее с Его уст, исполнено глубочайшего смысла. Воистину, речи Кришны доставляют мне бесконечное удовольствие».

 . Высокообразованный

 Того, кто хорошо образован и поступает в строгом соответствии с моральными принципами, называют высокообразованным. Человека, сведущего в разных отраслях знания, называют образованным, а того, кто поступает в соответствии с моральными принципами, - человеком нравственным. Вместе два этих фактора составляют понятие учености.

 Шри Нарада Муни так описывает ученичество Кришны у Сандипани Муни: «На заре творения Господь Брахма и другие подобны облакам, вобравшим в себя воду, испарившуюся из великого океана Кришны. Иначе говоря, Сначала Брахма получил ведическое образование от Кришны, подобно тому как облака вбирают в себя воду, испаренную из океана. Затем эти ведические знания и наставления, которые Брахма поведал миру, вобрал в себя подобный горе Сандипани Муни. Наставления, которые Сандипани Муни давал Кришне, подобны горному источнику, рекой стекающему с этой горы и снова впадающему в океан, откуда он берет свое начало, - Кришну». Здесь имеется в виду, что на самом деле никто не может давать наставления Кришне, так же как в океан не вливается никакой другой воды, кроме океанской. Это только кажется, что океан получает воду из впадающих в него рек. Из этого утверждения явствует, что Брахма получил свое знание от Кришны, а от Брахмы по цепи ученической преемственности ведическое знание было распространено среди людей. Сандипани Муни здесь сравнивают с рекой, которая течет, чтобы влиться в тот же самый изначальный океан Кришны.

 Сиддхи, обитатели Сиддхалоки (планеты, на которой все обитатели от рождения наделены всеми мистическими способностями) и чараны, обитатели аналогичной планеты, обратились к Кришне с такой молитвой: «Дорогой Господь Говинда, богиню знания украшают четырнадцать совершенств, которые приносит образование, ее разум способен проникнуть во все уголки четырех разделов Вед, ее внимание всегда сосредоточено на сводах законов, данных такими великими мудрецами, как Ману, а облачена она в шесть отраслей специального знания: свидетельства Вед, грамматику, астрологию, риторику, лексику и логику. Ее неразлучные друзья - дополнения к Ведам (Пураны), а украшает ее высшая истина, венчающая собой все образование. Теперь же у нее появилась возможность сидеть с Тобой на одной школьной скамье и прислуживать Тебе».

 Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога, не нужно никакого образования, но Он позволяет богине знания служить Ему. Кришна самодостаточен и не нуждается ни в чьем служении, несмотря на то что у Него очень много преданных. Только по Своей милости и доброте Он дает каждому возможность служить Ему, делая вид, что нуждается в служении Своих преданных.

 Что же касается моральных принципов, то в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится: правя во Вриндаване, Кришна был для воров олицетворением смерти, для праведных - воплощенным блаженством, для юных девушек - неотразимо прекрасным богом любви, а для бедных - самым щедрым из людей. Для Своих друзей Он освежающ, как полная луна, а для противников подобен губительному огню, извергаемому Господом Шивой. Таким образом, в Своих отношениях с разными людьми Кришна проявляет Свое совершенное знание моральных принципов. То, что Он олицетворяет Собой смерть для воров, не значит, что Он не придерживается моральных принципов или жесток. Даже в этом проявляется Его доброта, потому что смертный приговор для воров выносится на основании высших моральных принципов. В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна тоже говорит, что к разным людям относится по-разному в зависимости от того, как они относятся к Нему. Отношение Кришны к преданным и к непреданным хотя и различно, но одинаково благотворно для них. Кришна дарует только благо, и что бы Он ни делал с человеком - все к лучшему.

 . Очень разумный

 Разумным называют того, кто обладает крепкой памятью и трезво мыслит. Что касается памяти Кришны, то говорится, что, учась в школе Сандипани Муни в Авантипуре, Он проявлял такую памятью, что Ему было достаточно однажды услышать наставления учителя, чтобы тотчас в совершенстве усвоить их. Его учеба в школе Сандипани Муни должна была показать людям этого мира, что как бы велик и гениален ни был человек, он все равно должен получить общее образование, учась у сведущих и авторитетных наставников. Как бы велик ни был человек, он должен иметь наставника или духовного учителя.

 Свое умение находить выход из затруднительных положений Кришна проявил, сражаясь с царем из касты неприкасаемых, напавшим на Матхуру. По ведическим обычаям цари-кшатрии не должны дотрагиваться до неприкасаемых даже для того, чтобы убить их. Поэтому когда царь-неприкасаемый захватил Матхуру, Кришна счел неразумным убивать его Своими руками. Однако царя нужно было убить, и, подумав, Кришна решил бежать с поля битвы, чтобы заставить царя-неприкасаемого пуститься за Ним в погоню и завести на гору, где спал Мучукунда. Мучукунда некогда получил от Карттикейи благословение, согласно которому первый, кого он, просыпаясь, видел, мгновенно обращался в пепел. Кришна решил, что Ему следует завести царя-неприкасаемого в эту пещеру, чтобы его присутствие разбудило Мучукунду, и тот испепелил царя.

 . Гениальный

 Гениальным называют того, кто может опровергнуть в споре любых оппонентов, находя все новые и новые доводы. В связи с этим можно сослаться на стих из «Падйавали», в котором приведена беседа между Кришной и Радхой. Однажды утром, когда Кришна пришел к Радхе, Радха спросила у Него: «Дорогой Кешава, где сейчас Твоя васа?» Санскритское слово васа имеет три значения. Оно означает «место жительства», «аромат» и «одеяния».

 Задавая Кришне этот вопрос, Радха имела в виду: «Где Твоя одежда?» Но Кришна воспользовался значением «место жительства» и ответил Радхарани: «О красавица, плененная Мной, сейчас Я живу в твоих прекрасных глазах».

 На это Радхарани ответила: «О лукавый юноша, я не спрашивала Тебя, где Ты живешь. Я говорила о Твоей одежде».

 Тогда, имея в виду значением «аромат», Кришна ответил: «О счастливейшая из женщин, Я только что принял этот аромат, чтобы соединиться с Твоим телом».

 Шримати Радхарани опять спросила у Кришны: «Где Ты провел эту ночь?» В данном случае было использовано санскритское слово йаминйамушитах. Йаминйам означает «ночью», а ушитах - «проводить время». Однако Кришна разделил слово йаминйамушитах на два других - йаминйа и мушитах, в результате чего получилось, что Он был украден Йамини, то есть ночью. Кришна ответил Радхарани: «Дорогая Радхарани, разве ночь может украсть Меня?» Так Он отвечал на все вопросы Радхарани, и лукавые ответы Кришны веселили самую любимую из Его подруг-гопи.

 . Артистичный

 Видагдхой называют того, кто говорит и одевается с артистизмом. Эта достойная подражания черта тоже проявилась в личности Шри Кришны. Радхарани говорила о ней так: «Дорогая подруга, только посмотри, как замечательно Кришна сочиняет песни, как Он танцует, шутит и играет на флейте, украшая Себя чудесными гирляндами. Он нарядился так красиво, будто переиграл всех шахматистов. Вся Его жизнь - это высшее проявление артистического вкуса».

 . Ловкий

 Ловким называют того, кто может одновременно заниматься разными делами. В связи с этим одна гопи сказала: «Дорогие подруги, только посмотрите как ловко Шри Кришна все делает! Он сочиняет прекрасные песни о мальчиках-пастушках и доставляет удовольствие коровам. Движением Своих глаз Он радует гопи и в то же время сражается с демонами вроде Ариштасуры. Так Он по-разному ведет Себя с разными живыми существами и получает от этого полное наслаждение».

 . Искусный в делах

 Искусным в делах называют того, кто может очень быстро справиться с трудной задачей. Об этом качестве Шри Кришны рассказывается в Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (59.17), где Шукадева Госвами говорит Махарадже Парикшиту: «О лучший из Куру, Шри Кришна уничтожил все виды оружия, которым пользовались разные воины». В прежние времена основным оружием были разного рода стрелы. Одна из сражающихся сторон выпускала какую-то стрелу, а другая должна была нейтрализовать ее своей. К примеру, одна сторона могла выпустить стрелу, обрушивавшую на противника потоки воды с неба, и чтобы нейтрализовать ее, противной стороне нужно было выпустить стрелу, которая могла мгновенно испарить эту воду, превратив ее в облака. Итак, из слов Шукадевы Госвами явствует, что Кришна в совершенстве владел искусством отражать стрелы Своих противников.

 Это качество Кришны проявилось также во время танца раса. Каждая гопи обратилась к Кришне с просьбой быть только ее партнером. Кришна тут же распространил Себя во множество экспансий, чтобы составить пару всем гопи. В результате каждая гопи увидела Кришну рядом с собой.

 . Благодарный

 Благодарным называют того, кто всегда помнит о добре, которое сделал для него его друг, и никогда не забывает его услуг. В «Махабхарате» Кришна говорит: «Когда Я был вдалеке от Драупади, она со слезами на глазах воскликнула: «Хе Говинда!» Ее зов сделал Меня ее должником, и этот долг все время растет в Моем сердце!» Эти слова Шри Кришны доказывают, что, для того чтобы доставить удовольствие Верховному Господу, достаточно просто взывать к Нему: «Хе Кришна! Хе Говинда!»

 Маха-мантра (Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе) - это тоже обращение к Господу и Его энергии. Можно представить себе, насколько Верховный Господь обязан тому, кто постоянно взывает к Господу и Его энергии. Господь никогда не сможет забыть такого преданного. В приведенном стихе ясно говорится, что тот, кто взывает к Господу, тотчас обращает на себя Его внимание, делая Господа своим вечным должником.

 Известен другой пример того, как Кришна чувствовал Себя обязанным. Это касается Его отношений с Джамбаваном. Когда Господь пришел на землю в образе Господа Рамачандры, Джамбаван, великий царь обезьян, верой и правдой служил Ему. Поэтому когда Господь вновь явился в образе Господа Кришны, Он взял Себе в жены дочь Джамбавана и оказывал ему почтение, которое надлежит оказывать старшим. Любой честный человек чувствует себя в долгу перед своими друзьями, которые сослужили ему какую-либо службу. А поскольку Кришна - самый честный из всех честных людей, как Он может забыть Свой долг по отношению к тем, кто Ему служит?

 . Непреклонный

 Непреклонным называют того, кто соблюдает регулирующие принципы и на деле выполняет все свои обещания. Один из примеров проявления Господом этого качества описан в «Хари-вамше». Речь идет о сражении Господа Кришны с царем рая Индрой, у которого Он силой отнял цветы париджата. Париджата - это разновидность лотоса, цветок, растущий только на райских планетах. Однажды Сатйабхама, одна из жен Кришны, захотела иметь этот лотос, и Кришна пообещал ей исполнить ее желание, но Индра не захотел расстаться с париджатой. Это послужило поводом к большой битве между Кришной и Пандавами с одной стороны и всеми полубогами - с другой. В конце концов Кришна одержал победу и забрал париджату, подарив ее Своей жене. По этому поводу Кришна сказал Нараде Муни: «О великий мудрец среди полубогов, теперь ты можешь объявить всем, как преданным, так и непреданным, что когда Я хотел отобрать париджату, все полубоги - гандхарвы, наги, демоны-ракшасы, йакши и паннаги - пытались одолеть Меня, но никому не удалось заставить Меня нарушить обещание, которое Я дал Своей жене».

 Другое обещание Кришны содержится в «Бхагавад-гите». Кришна говорит, что никто не сможет одолеть Его преданного, и искренний преданный, постоянно занятый трансцендентным любовным служением Господу, должен все время быть уверен в том, что Кришна не нарушит Своего обещания. Всегда, в любых обстоятельствах Он защитит Своего преданного.

 Кришна доказал, что умеет держать слово, принеся цветок париджата Сатйабхаме, оградив Драупади от оскорблений и защитив Арджуну от всех атак его врагов.

 Побежденный в говардхана-лиле Индра тоже был вынужден признать, что Кришна выполняет Свое обещание защищать тех, кто предан Ему. Когда Кришна запретил жителям Враджа (Вриндавана) поклоняться Индре, тот разгневался и затопил Вриндаван, обрушив на него потоки проливного дождя. Но Кришна защитил всех жителей и животных Вриндавана, подняв как зонтик холм Говардхана. Когда все было позади, Индра стал умолять Кришну простить его. В числе прочего он сказал: «Подняв холм Говардхана и защитив жителей Вриндавана, Ты выполнил Свое обещание не допустить поражения Своих преданных».

 . Способный учитывать время и обстоятельства

 Кришна в совершенстве знает, как обращаться с людьми в соответствии с обстоятельствами, страной, временем и окружением. О Своем умении пользоваться моментом, обстоятельствами и людьми Он поведал Уддхаве, рассказывая ему о танце раса с гопи. Он сказал: «Наиболее подходящее время для танца - осенняя ночь в полнолуние, как сегодня. Лучшее место во вселенной - Вриндаван, а самые прекрасные девушки - гопи. Поэтому, Мой друг Уддхава, Я думаю, что должен воспользоваться этими обстоятельствами и устроить сегодня танец раса«.

 . Смотрящий на все сквозь призму писаний

 Того, кто поступает в строгом соответствии с принципами богооткровенных писаний, называют шастра-чакшус. Шастра-чакшус означает «тот, кто на все смотрит глазами авторитетных писаний». На самом деле любой человек, обладающий знаниями и опытом, должен на все смотреть через призму этих книг. Например, невооруженному глазу Солнце представляется некой сияющей субстанцией, но взглянув на него через призму авторитетных научных монографий и другую литературу, мы можем понять, что Солнце во много раз превосходит Землю по размерам и излучает невероятную энергию. Таким образом, смотреть на все невооруженным глазом - еще не значит видеть. По-настоящему видеть - значит смотреть на вещи сквозь призму авторитетных книг или глазами авторитетных учителей. Поэтому, несмотря на то что Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога, и Его взору открыто все - прошлое, настоящее и будущее, - чтобы подать пример людям, Он постоянно ссылается на богооткровенные писания. К примеру, в «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна выступает в роли высшего авторитета, и тем не менее Он упоминает и цитирует «Веданта-сутру», признавая ее авторитетность. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» есть стих, в котором шутливо говорится, что Кришна, враг Камсы, известен тем, что на все смотрит сквозь призму шастр. Однако, чтобы утвердить Свой авторитет, сейчас Он смотрит на гопи, Своим взглядом сводя их с ума.

 . Чистый

 Есть два вида высшей чистоты. Тот, кто обладает первым из них, способен превращать грешников в праведников, тот же, кто обладает вторым, не совершает ничего нечистого. Человек, которому присущи оба эти качества, считается в высшей степени чистым. У Кришны есть оба этих качества. Он способен освободить все падшие обусловленные души и в то же время никогда не совершает поступков, могущих осквернить Его.

 Об этом говорил Видура, стараясь избавить своего старшего брата Дхритараштру от его привязанности к семье: «Дорогой брат, сосредоточь свой ум на лотосных стопах Кришны, которому великие мудрецы и святые поклоняются благозвучными, исполненными мудрости стихами. Кришна - величайший из дарующих освобождение. Разумеется, великие полубоги - Господь Брахма, Господь Шива и другие - тоже могут даровать освобождение, однако их способность давать освобождение всецело зависит от милости Кришны». Поэтому Видура посоветовал своему старшему брату Дхритараштре сосредоточить свой ум только на Кришне и поклоняться Ему одному. Когда человек повторяет святое имя Кришны, оно восходит в его сердце, подобно яркому солнцу, мгновенно рассеивая мрак неведения. Поэтому Видура посоветовал Дхритараштре постоянно размышлять о Кришне, чтобы тот мог отмыть свое сердце от всей грязи, скопившейся там в результате его греховных поступков. В «Бхагавад-гите» Арджуна тоже обращается к Кришне, называя Его парам брахма парам дхама павитрам - чистейшим. Есть также много других примеров, подтверждающих высшую чистоту Кришны.

 . Владеющий Собой

 Ваши, владеющим собой, называют того, кто способен обуздывать свои чувства. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» об этом говорится следующее: «Все шестнадцать тысяч жен Кришны отличались такой исключительной красотой, что их улыбки и застенчивость могли пленить даже великих полубогов, таких, как Господь Шива. Но даже они при всей своей неотразимой женственности не могли вывести из равновесия Кришну». Каждая из тысяч жен Кришны думала, что Он пленен ее женской красотой, но на самом деле это было не так. Следовательно, Кришна - самый великий из тех, кто обуздал свои чувства, что подтверждает и «Бхагавад-гита», где Его называют Хришикешей - господином чувств.

 . Решительный

 Решительным называют того, кто не прекращает усилий, пока не достигнет поставленной цели.

 Однажды Кришна сражался с царем Джамбаваном, чтобы отобрать у него драгоценный камень Сйамантака. Царь попытался скрыться от Кришны в лесу, но и это не остановило Кришну. Он с великой решимостью отправился на поиски царя и в конце концов заполучил драгоценный камень.

 . Терпеливый

 Терпеливым называют того, кто безропотно сносит все невзгоды, даже если они кажутся невыносимыми. 
Когда Кришна жил у Своего духовного учителя, ради служения Своему гуру Он готов был терпеть любые неудобства, хотя тело Его было очень нежным. Служить своему духовному учителю, невзирая ни на какие трудности, - обязанность ученика. Ученик, живущий в доме своего духовного учителя, должен просить подаяние, ходя от двери к двери, и все отдавать духовному учителю. Когда разносится прасад, духовный учитель зовет всех учеников к столу. Но если духовный учитель случайно забывает позвать кого-либо из учеников принять участие в трапезе, тому, как говорится в богооткровенных писаниях, полагается в этот день поститься. Он не имеет права самовольно принимать пищу. Существует и много других аналогичных запретов. Кроме того, иногда Кришна ходил в лес за хворостом для очага.

 . Снисходительный

 Снисходительным называют того, кто может спокойно сносить всевозможные оскорбления своих недругов.

 Снисходительность Господа Кришны описана в «Шишупала-вадхе», в рассказе о том, как Он запретил убивать Шишупалу. Царь Шишупала правил царством Чеди, и хотя приходился Кришне двоюродным братом, всегда враждебно относился к Нему. При каждой их встрече Шишупала старался оскорбить Кришну и всячески поносил Его. Когда на арене, где Махараджа Йудхиштхира устроил жертвоприношение Раджасуйа, Шишупала стал поносить Господа Кришну, Кришна не обратил на это никакого внимания и молчаливо сносил все его оскорбления. Среди присутствовавших нашлись люди, готовые убить Шишупалу на месте, но Кришна остановил их. Его снисходительности не было предела. Говорится, что когда в тучах гремит гром, могучий лев отзывается на его раскаты громовым рыком. Но на тявканье глупых шакалов он не обращает никакого внимания.

 Шри Йамуначарйа превозносит снисходительность Господа Кришны такими словами: «О Господь Рамачандра, Ты так великодушен, что простил ворона, поцарапавшего грудь Джанаки, стоило тому склониться перед Тобой». Однажды царь небес Индра принял облик ворона и налетел на Ситу (Джанаки), жену Господа Рамачандры, и клюнул ее в грудь. Безусловно, это было оскорблением матери вселенной, Си ты, и Господь Рамачандра был готов на месте убить ворона. Но поскольку ворон припал к стопам Господа, Господь простил ему эту обиду. Далее Шри Йамуначарйа говорит в своей молитве, что Господь Кришна даже снисходительнее Господа Рамачандры, потому что Шишупала имел обыкновение поносить Кришну не только в этой жизни - он делал это в течение трех жизней подряд. И тем не менее Кришна был так милостив к нему, что даровал Шишупале освобождение, позволив слиться со Своим бытием. Отсюда можно заключить, что цель, которую ставят перед собой монисты - слияние с сиянием Всевышнего - легко достижима. Те, кто, подобно Шишупале, последовательно враждебен к Кришне, тоже могут получить это освобождение.

 . Непроницаемый

 Непроницаемым называют того, кто не каждому открывает, что у него на уме, или того, чей ход мыслей и план действий очень трудно понять. Однажды Брахма, нанеся оскорбление Господу Кришне, стал молить Его о прощении. Но сколько Брахма ни возносил Ему чудесных молитв, он никак не мог понять, умилостивил он Кришну или нет. Иначе говоря, Кришна был так непроницаем и настолько погружен в Себя, что не придал особого значения молитвам Брахмы. Другим примером непроницаемости Кришны являются Его любовные отношения с Радхарани. Кришна никому не рассказывал о Своих отношениях с Радхарани, и даже Его старший брат Баладева, неразлучный с Ним, не мог понять изменений, происходивших с Кришной, - настолько Тот был непроницаем.

 . Самодостаточный

 Самодостаточным называют того, кто черпает удовлетворение в самом себе, не имея никаких желаний, и не расстраивается, даже когда есть серьезные причины для огорчения.

 Кришна проявил это качество, когда Он, Арджуна и Бхима отправились бросить вызов Джарасандхе, грозному царю Магадхи. При этом Кришна уступил право убить Джарасандху Бхиме. Из этого эпизода явствует, что Кришна не заботился о своей славе, хотя и нет никого более славного, чем Он.

 Примером невозмутимости Кришны служит история с Шишупалой, поносившим Его. Все цари и брахманы, собравшиеся на церемонию жертвоприношения, устроенную Махараджей Йудхиштхирой, были возмущены и хотели было умилостивить Кришну своими молитвами, но никто из них не заметил в Нем ни малейшего признака волнения.

 . Беспристрастный

 Беспристрастным называют того, кто свободен от всех привязанностей и зависти.

 Пример беспристрастности Кришны приводится в Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (16.33), где рассказывается о том, как Кришна наказывал Калийу, стоголового змея. Пока Он сурово наказывал Калийу, все жены Калийи окружили Господа и стали возносить Ему молитвы: «О Господь, Ты низошел на землю, чтобы наказать все демонические создания. Наш муж Калийа - великий грешник и вполне заслуживает Твоего наказания. Мы знаем, что Ты одинаково относишься и к Своим врагам, и к Своим сыновьям. Мы знаем, что Ты наказал это жалкое создание только потому, что заботишься о его будущем благополучии».

 В другой молитве говорится: «Дорогой Господь Кришна, лучший из рода Куру, Ты так беспристрастен, что если Твой враг заслужит награду, Ты вознаградишь его, а если один из Твоих сыновей окажется преступником, Ты накажешь его. Это Твоя обязанность, ибо Ты - творец и владыка всех вселенных. Ты не пристрастен ни к кому. Тот, кому Ты кажешься пристрастным, безусловно, ошибается».

 . Qедрый

 Qедрым называют того, кто не скупится на пожертвования. Когда Кришна правил в Двараке, Он был очень щедр, и Его пожертвованиям не было конца. Он раздавал богатства с такой щедростью, что Дварака затмила даже духовное царство со всеми его богатствами, философским камнем чинтамани, деревьями желаний и коровами сурабхи. В духов ном царстве Господа Кришны, на Голоке Вриндаване, живут коровы сурабхи, дающие неограниченное количество молока. Там растут деревья желаний, с которых можно срывать любые фрукты и в каких угодно количествах, стоит только захотеть. Земля там из философского камня, от одного прикосновения к которому железо превращается в золото. Иными словами, духовное царство, обитель Кришны, исполнена всех богатств, и все же когда Кришна правил в Двараке, Его щедрость затмила даже богатства Голоки Вриндаваны. Где бы ни находился Кришна, Ему повсюду сопутствует изобилие Голоки Вриндаваны.

 Говорится также, что в Двараке Господь Кришна распространил Себя в 16 108 экспансий, одновременно живя в 16 108 дворцах с 16 108 женами. Более того, Кришна не только наслаждался счастьем со Своими царицами в этих дворцах, в каждом Он ежедневно дарил по 13 054 богато украшенных и покрытых драгоценными попонами коровы. В каждом из 16 108 дворцов Он каждый день раздавал по 13 054 коровы, и если 13 054 помножить на 16 108, то получится количество коров, которых Кришна жертвовал каждый день. Никто не состоянии даже примерно оценить, сколько стоит такое количество коров, но это было обычным делом во времена царствования Кришны в Двараке.

 . Религиозный

 Религиозным называют того, кто сам живет в соответствии с религиозными заповедями шастр и учит этому других. Чтобы называться религиозным, недостаточно просто исповедовать какую-либо веру. Для этого необходимо еще жить по заповедям религии и своим примером учить других. Только такого человека можно считать религиозным.

 Пока Кришна находился на этой планете, никто не нарушал законов религии. В связи с этим Нарада Муни однажды в шутку сказал Кришне: «О мой Господь, которого чтут все мальчики-пастушки, Твои быки [быки олицетворяют собой религию], бродящие на четырех ногах по пастбищам, съели всю траву безверия!» Иначе говоря, по милости Кришны устои религии поддерживались так тщательно, что практически никто не нарушал ее заповедей.

 Говорится также, что Кришна постоянно совершал всевозможные жертвоприношения, приглашая на них полубогов с высших планетных систем, и потому супруги полубогов почти все время оставались в одиночестве. Недовольные постоянным отсутствием своих мужей, они стали молить Кришну воплотиться в облике Господа Будды, девятого воплощения Господа, приходящего на Землю в век Кали. Иначе говоря, вместо того, чтобы радоваться приходу Господа Кришны, они стали молить о скорейшем приходе Господа Будды (девятого воплощения), поскольку он должен был положить конец обрядам и жертвоприношениям, рекомендованным в Ведах, чтобы прекратить убиение животных. Жены полубогов думали, что если придет Господь Будда, то все жертвоприношения прекратятся, и их мужья больше не будут отлучаться на эти церемонии, оставляя их в одиночестве.

 Иногда задают вопрос: «Почему полубоги с высших планетных систем не приходят на землю в наше время?» Причина этого очень проста - Господь Будда воплотился на земле и осудил жертвоприношения, дабы положить конец убиению животных, так что больше никто на Земле не совершает жертвоприношений, и полубоги не считают нужным появляться на этой планете.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Продолжение описания качеств Кришны
Отважный

 Отважным называют того, кто очень любит сражаться и в совершенстве владеет разными видами оружия.

 Отвага, которую Кришна проявлял в сражении, описывается так: «О истребитель врагов, как купающийся в озере слон взмахом хобота ломает стебли лотосов в воде, так и Ты, одним движением Своих, подобных хоботу слона, рук уничтожил великое множество врагов, подобных лотосам».

 Что касается виртуозного владения оружием, то говорится, что когда Джарасандха вместе с тринадцатью фалангами солдат напал на армию Кришны, они не смогли даже ранить ни одного солдата из Его войска - с таким совершенством Кришна владел искусством ведения боя. История военного искусства не знает другого такого случая. 32. Сострадательный

 Сострадательным называют того, кому нестерпимо больно видеть чужие страдания.

 Это качество Кришна проявил, освободив царей, томившихся в темнице Магадхендры. Умирая, Бхишма в своих молитвах, обращенных к Кришне, назвал Его солнцем, рассеивающим тьму. Плененные Магадхендрой цари томились в темной пещере, но при появлении Кришны тьма в этой пещере мгновенно рассеялась, как бывает при восходе солнца. Иными словами, хотя Магадхендра сумел захватить в плен очень много царей, стоило появиться Кришне, как все они обрели свободу. Кришна сделал это из искреннего сострадания к царям.

 В другой раз Кришна проявил сострадание, когда дед Бхишма возлежал на ложе из стрел, пронзивших его тело. При этом единственным желанием Бхишмы было увидеть Кришну, и потому Кришна пришел к нему. Увидев Бхишму в этом жалком состоянии, Кришна заговорил с ним, и на глаза Его навернулись слезы. Он не только плакал, от сострадания к Бхишме Он чуть не потерял сознание. Поэтому, вместо того чтобы склоняться перед Самим Кришной, преданные склоняются перед Его сострадательной природой. И действительно, поскольку Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога, приблизиться к Нему очень трудно. Но преданные, обращаясь к Его сострадательной природе, которую олицетворяет Радхарани, всегда молят Ее о том, чтобы Кришна проявил к ним Свое сострадание.

 . Почтительный

 Почтительным считают того, кто оказывает должное почтение духовному учителю, брахманам и пожилым людям.

 Когда перед Кришной собирались старшие, Он прежде всего выражал почтение Своему духовному учителю, затем Своему отцу, а потом Своему старшему брату Балараме. Таким образом, лотосоокий Господь Кришна был счастлив и чист сердцем в Своих взаимоотношениях с другими.

 . Учтивый

 Учтивым называют того, кто никогда не дерзит и не ведет себя заносчиво.

 Это свое качество Кришна проявил, когда появился на жертвоприношении Раджасуйа, устроенном Махараджей Йудхиштхирой, Его старшим двоюродным братом. Махараджа Йудхиштхира знал, что Кришна является Верховной Личностью Бога, и потому попытался сойти с колесницы, чтобы приветствовать Его. Но он не успел этого сделать. Господь Кришна опередил его, спрыгнув со Своей колесницы и распростершись у ног царя. Несмотря на то что Кришна - Сам Верховный Господь, в Своих отношениях с другими Он никогда не пренебрегает принятыми в обществе правилами приличия.

 . Терпимый

 Терпимым называют того, кто обладает врожденной мягкостью.

 Слова Уддхавы, сказанные им после пропажи драгоценного камня Сйамантака, подтверждают, что Кришна очень добр и великодушен: даже если Его слуга сильно провинится перед Ним, Он не обращает на это внимания. Кришна принимает в расчет только услуги, которые оказал Ему Его преданный.

 . Застенчивый

 Застенчивым называют человека, которого в некоторых ситуациях охватывают смущение и стыд.

 Как сказано в «Лалита-мадхаве», застенчивость Кришны проявилась в то время, когда мизинцем левой руки Он поднял холм Говардхана. Все гопи видели замечательный подвиг Кришны, и Он улыбался, глядя на них. Но когда взгляд Кришны упал на их груди, Его рука задрожала, и пастухи, столпившиеся под холмом, немного испугались. Затем раздался страшный грохот, и они стали молить Кришну о спасении. Мысль о том, что пастухи испугались сотрясения холма Говардхана, вызвала улыбку у Господа Баларамы. Заметив улыбку Баларамы, Кришна решил, что тот угадал, о чем Он думал, когда смотрел на груди гопи, и это привело Его в сильное смущение.

 . Защитник предавшихся душ

 Кришна - защитник всех предавшихся Ему душ.

 Один из врагов Кришны успокаивал себя мыслью о том, что ему ни к чему бояться Кришну, потому что стоит ему предаться Кришне, как Тот защитит его от всех опасностей. Кришну иногда сравнивают с полной луной, которая без колебаний проливает свои успокаивающие лучи даже на дома чандалов и неприкасаемых.

 . Счастливый

 Счастливым называют того, кто всегда радостен и не знает горя.

 Что касается наслаждений Кришны, то говорится, что украшения, которые были на Нем и Его царицах, даже не снились Кувере, хранителю сокровищ небесного царства. Даже полубоги небесного царства не в состоянии представить себе танцы, которые постоянно исполнялись перед дворцами Кришны. В своем небесном царстве Индра постоянно смотрит, как танцуют райские куртизанки. Однако даже Индра не в силах представить, как прекрасны были танцы, исполнявшиеся перед воротами дворцов Кришны. Гаури означает «светлокожая». Это имя жены Господа Шивы. Красавицы, жившие во дворцах Кришны, были настолько белее Гаури, что их сравнивали с лунным светом, и Кришна мог постоянно видеть их. Таким образом, никто не может наслаждаться больше Кришны. Представления о наслаждении неразрывно связаны с прекрасными женщинами, украшениями и богатствами. А во дворцах Кришны все это было в таком изобилии, что Кувере, Господу Индре и Господу Шиве даже не снилась такая роскошь.

 Горе обходило стороной Кришну. Однажды несколько гопи отправились туда, где брахманы проводили свои жертвоприношения, и сказали им: «Дорогие жены брахманов, вам должно быть известно, что даже тень горя не может омрачить существования Кришны. Ему неведомы утраты и горечь клеветы. Он не знает ни страха, ни тревог, и Ему неведома скорбь. Его окружают танцовщицы Враджа, и Он наслаждается их обществом в танце раса«.

 . Добр к Своим преданным

 О преданных Кришны говорится, что если они с преданностью предложат Господу Вишну даже немного воды или листочек туласи, этого достаточно, чтобы Господь Вишну по Своей доброте отдал им в обмен на это Себя.

 Благосклонность Кришны к Своим преданным проявилась в Его поединке с Бхишмой. Когда умирающий дед Бхишма возлежал на ложе из стрел, Кришна предстал перед ним, и Бхишма стал вспоминать, как добр был к нему Кришна на поле битвы. Кришна дал слово, что в битве на Курукшетре не притронется к оружию, чтобы помочь какой-либо из сражающихся сторон, и будет строго соблюдать нейтралитет. Хотя Кришна был колесничим Арджуны, Он пообещал, что не будет помогать Арджуне оружием. Однако в один из дней битвы, чтобы заставить Кришну нарушить Свое обещание, Бхишма вступил в поединок с Арджуной и так великолепно сражался, что Кришне пришлось сойти с колесницы. Схватив оторванное от колесницы колесо, Он бросился на деда Бхишму, как лев бросается на слона, чтобы убить его. Бхишма вспоминал эту сцену и превозносил Кришну за Его любовь к своему преданному, Арджуне, во имя которой Он даже решился нарушить Свое обещание.

 . Руководимый любовью

 Кришну обязывает любовь преданного к Нему, а не служение как таковое. Он настолько совершенен и самодостаточен, что не нуждается ни в чьем служении. Только любовь преданного и его привязанность к Кришне делают Кришну обязанным ему. Какой признательностью Кришна может отплатить за любовь Своего преданного, Он показал, когда к Нему во дворец пришел Судама Випра. Судама Випра был школьным товарищем Кришны. Он был очень беден, и жена убедила его отправиться к Кришне и попросить Его о помощи. Когда Судама Випра добрался до дворца, Кришна принял его со всеми почестями, какие полагается оказывать брахманам, и вместе со Своей женой омыл его стопы. При воспоминании о том, как они с Судамой Випрой были привязаны друг к другу в детстве, у Кришны на глаза навернулись слезы.

 Другое проявление признательности Кришны Своим преданным описывается в Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (9.18), где Шукадева Госвами говорит Махараджу Парикшиту: «О царь, когда мать Йашода взмокла от пота, безуспешно пытаясь связать Кришну веревкой, Он позволил Ей связать Себя». Как-то в детстве Кришна рассердил мать Своими проказами, и она решила Его связать. Йашода взяла веревку и попыталась связать ребенка, но не смогла завязать узел, так как веревка оказалась слишком короткой. Тогда она связала вместе много веревок, но их длины по-прежнему не хватало, чтобы связать Его. Через какое-то время она почувствовала усталость и вспотела. Тогда Кришна позволил ей связать Себя. Иначе говоря, Кришну невозможно связать ничем, кроме любви. Его может связать только чувство признательности Своим преданным за их экстатическую любовь к Нему.

 . Всеблагой

 Всеблагим называют того, кто всегда занят деятельностью на благо всем.

 После ухода Кришны с этой планеты Уддхава, погрузившийся в воспоминания о деяниях Господа, сказал: «Своими замечательными играми Кришна доставил удовлетворение всем великим мудрецам. Он положил конец демонической деятельности безжалостных царей, защитил праведных и уничтожил в бою всех жестоких воинов. Таким образом, Он всем приносит только благо».

 . Самый могущественный

 Могущественным называют того, кто способен одержать победу над любым врагом.

 Когда Кришна находился на этой планете, Он, подобно могучему солнцу, заставляющему тьму отступать в пещеры, разогнал всех Своих врагов, которые разлетелись, словно совы, чтобы только не попадаться Ему на глаза.

 . Самый знаменитый

 Знаменитым называют того, кто славится своим безупречным характером.

 Говорится, что слава Кришны распространяется, подобно лунному сиянию, превращающему тьму в свет. Иначе говоря, если проповедовать сознание Кришны по всему миру, тьма невежества и тревог материального существования превратится в свет чистоты, спокойствия и процветания.

 Когда великий мудрец Нарада воспевал славу Господа, голубоватый след на шее Господа Шивы исчез. Увидев это, его жена Гаури заподозрила, что кто-то другой принял облик ее мужа, и недолго думая покинула его. При звуках имени Кришны одежда Господа Баларамы, которая обычно была голубой, побелела, а девушки-пастушки увидели, что вода в Йамуне превратилась в молоко, и принялись пахтать ее. Иначе говоря, благодаря распространению сознания Кришны, то есть славы Кришны, все становится белоснежно чистым.

 . Всеобщий любимец

 Всеобщим любимцем называют того, кто очень дорог всем людям.

 О любви людей к Кришне рассказывается в Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.9) при описании Его возвращения домой из столичного города Хастинапура. Во время Его отсутствия в Двараке, пока Он участвовал в битве на Курукшетре, все жители Двараки ходили угрюмыми. Когда же Он вернулся, горожане радостно приветствовали Его: «О наш Господь, пока Тебя не было в городе, наши дни были погружены во мрак. Как во мраке ночи каждое мгновение тянется очень долго, так и в Твое отсутствие каждый миг тянулся для нас миллионы лет. Разлука с Тобой нестерпима для нас». Эти слова показывают, как любим был Кришна в Своей стране.

 Аналогичный случай произошел, когда Кришна взошел на арену для жертвоприношения, возведенную царем Камсой, где Его должны были принести в жертву. Как только Он появился там, все мудрецы закричали: «Джайа! Джайа! Джайа!» (что значит «Победа!»). Кришна тогда был юношей, и все мудрецы стали почтительно благословлять Его. Полубоги, присутствовавшие при этом, тоже начали возносить Кришне сладкозвучные молитвы, а женщины и девушки, ликуя, столпились вокруг арены. Иными словами, среди всех людей, собравшихся на жертвоприношение, не нашлось никого, кто не любил бы Кришну.

 . Питающий пристрастие к Своим преданным

 Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога и потому ни к кому не питает пристрастия, и тем не менее в «Бхагавад-гите» говорится, что преданные, с любовью поклоняющиеся Его имени, особенно дороги Ему. Когда Кришна находился на этой планете, один преданный так выразил свои чувства к Нему: «Мой Господь, если бы Ты не низошел на эту планету, асуры (демоны) и атеисты наверняка положили бы конец деятельности преданных. Мне трудно даже вообразить масштабы опустошения, которое было предупреждено Твоим приходом». С момента Своего явления на этой планете Кришна был заклятым врагом всех демонов, хотя враждебность к ним Кришны по сути дела мало чем отличается от Его благосклонности к преданным, так как любой демон, убитый Кришной, тотчас получает освобождение.

 . Притягательный для всех женщин

 Человек, отличающийся особыми достоинствами, сразу становится очень привлекательным для женщин.

 Один преданный так сказал о царицах Двараки: «Какими словами описать славу цариц Двараки, непосредственно служащих Господу? Господь столь велик, что всем великим мудрецам, таким, как Нарада, один звук Его имени приносит трансцендентное блаженство. Что же можно тогда сказать об этих царицах, которые постоянно видели Господа и служили Ему лично?» В Двараке у Кришны было 16 108 жен, и каждую из них Кришна притягивал, как магнит. Один преданный сказал: «Мой Господь, Ты подобен магниту, а девушки Враджа - железу. Куда бы Ты ни пошел, они следуют за Тобой, как железо, влекомое магнитом».

 . Объект всеобщего поклонения

 Того, кого почитают и кому поклоняются все люди и полубоги, называют сарварадхйей, объектом всеобщего поклонения.

 Кришне поклоняются не только все живые существа, включая даже таких великих полубогов, как Господь Шива и Господь Брахма, но и экспансии Вишну (проявления Бога), в частности Баладева и Шеша. Баладева - первая непосредственная экспансия Кришны, но даже Он поклоняется Кришне. Когда Кришна взошел на арену жертвоприношения Раджасуйа, устроенного Махараджей Йудхиштхирой, все присутствовавшие при этом, включая великих полубогов и мудрецов, не могли оторвать от Него глаз, и каждый выразил Ему свое почтение.

 . Обладающий всеми достояниями

 Кришна исполнен всех достояний: силы, богатства, славы, красоты, знания и отречения. Когда Кришна правил в Двараке, Его род - династия Йаду - насчитывал 560 миллионов человек. И все они были верны и послушны Кришне. Члены Его семьи занимали более 900 000 дворцов, и все поклонялись только Кришне. Богатства Кришны приводили преданных в изумление.

 Это подтверждает и Билвамангала Тхакур в «Кришна-карнамрите», обращаясь к Кришне: «О мой Господь, что сказать о богатстве Твоего Вриндавана? Простые украшения на ногах девушек Вриндавана ценнее философского камня чинтамани, а их платья подобны райским цветам париджата. Коровы во Вриндаване напоминают коров сурабхи, обитающих в трансцендентном царстве. Поэтому богатство Твое так же велико, как необозримый океан».

 . Почитаемый всеми

 О том, кто стоит во главе всех, говорят, что он пользуется всеобщим уважением.

 Когда Кришна жил в Двараке, Его посещали такие полубоги, как Господь Шива, Господь Брахма, царь рая Индра и многие другие. Привратник, впускавший этих полубогов, в один из очень напряженных дней сказал: «Дорогие Господь Брахма и Господь Шива, я прошу вас подождать на той скамейке. Дорогой Индра, будь добр, воздержись от своих молитв, это вносит беспокойство. Прошу тебя, дожидайся своей очереди молча. Дорогой Варуна, пожалуйста, отправляйся восвояси. И вообще, дорогие полубоги, не тратьте своего времени даром. Кришна очень занят, Ему не до вас!»

 . Верховный повелитель

 Есть две категории повелителей: те, кто независим от других, и те, чьими приказами нельзя пренебречь.

 О полной независимости и абсолютной власти Кришны в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится так: несмотря на то что Калийа был великим преступником, Кришна все же оказал ему милость, оставив на его голове следы Своих лотосных стоп, тогда как Господь Брахма, вознесший Кришне столько прекрасных молитв, так и не смог привлечь к себе Его внимание.

 Это противоречивое поведение Кришны вполне соответствует Его положению, так как во всех ведических произведениях говорится о Его полной независимости. В начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Господа характеризуют словом сварат, что означает «полностью независимый». Таково положение Высшей Абсолютной Истины. Абсолютная Истина не только обладает чувствами, но и ни от кого не зависит.

 О том, что никто не может пренебречь приказом Кришны, говорится в Третьей песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.21). Уддхава говорит Видуре: «Господь Кришна - владыка трех гун материальной природы. Он наслаждается всеми богатствами, и потому нет никого равного Ему или выше Него». Все великие цари и императоры приходили к Нему с дарами и склонялись своими шлемами к стопам Господа. Один преданный сказал: «О Кришна, приказывая Брахме: «Теперь можешь начать творить вселенную», - и Господу Шиве: «Уничтожь материальную вселенную», - Ты творишь и разрушаешь материальное мироздание. Своими повелениями и с помощью Своей частичной экспансии - Вишну - Ты поддерживаешь вселенные. Таким образом, о Кришна, враг Камсы, все многочисленные Брахмы и Шивы просто исполняют Твою волю».

 . Неизменный

 Кришна не меняет своего положения даже тогда, когда Он приходит в материальный мир. Изначальное духовное состояние живых существ в материальном мире не проявлено. Они являются в мир в различных телах и действуют в нем так, как диктует их тело. Но Кришна не меняет Своего тела. Он приходит сюда в Своем изначальном теле и потому на него не распространяется влияние гун материальной природы. В Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.38) говорится, что это особая привилегия верховного повелителя - не подвергаться воздействию гун природы. Практическим доказательством этому служит то, что влияние материальной природы не распространяется даже на преданных, находящихся под покровительством Господа. Преодолеть влияние материи чрезвычайно трудно, но преданные и святые, принявшие покровительство Господа, находятся вне него. Что же тогда говорить о Самом Господе? Проще говоря, Господь, хотя Он иногда и приходит в материальный мир, не имеет ничего общего с материальной природой и действует абсолютно независимо, оставаясь трансцендентным. Это отличительное качество Господа.

 . Всеведущий

 Всеведущим называют того, кто способен понимать чувства всех людей и знает, что происходит везде и в любое время.

 Прекрасным примером всеведения Господа является описанный в Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (15.11) случай, связанный с посещением лесного жилища Пандавов Дурвасой Муни. По замыслу Дурйодханы Дурваса Муни и десять тысяч его учеников должны были навестить Пандавов, в их лесном жилище. При этом Дурйодхана рассчитал так, чтобы Дурваса и его спутники застали Пандавов врасплох, в послеобеденное время, когда у них не будет достаточно еды, чтобы накормить стольких гостей. Зная о планах Дурйодханы, Кришна пришел к Пандавам и спросил их жену Драупади, не осталось ли у них хоть немного пищи для Него. Драупади принесла Ему горшок, на дне которого оставалось немного овощей, и Кришна тут же все съел. В это время мудрецы, сопровождавшие Дурвасу, совершали омовение в реке, и когда Кришна почувствовал удовлетворение, съев то, что Ему предложила Драупади, они тоже почувствовали удовлетворение - их голод прошел. Поскольку Дурваса и его спутники были не в состоянии ничего больше съесть, они отправились восвояси, даже не заходя к Пандавам. Так Пандавы были спасены от гнева Дурвасы. Дурйодхана послал Дурвасу и его спутников, рассчитывая на то, что Пандавы не смогут как следует принять такое количество гостей, и Дурваса непременно разгневается и проклянет их. Но всеведущий Кришна хитростью отвел от них беду.

 . Вечно обновляющийся

 Миллионы преданных постоянно помнят о Кришне и повторяют Его имя, но никогда не пресыщаются этим. У них не только не пропадает интерес к размышлениям о Кришне и повторению Его святого имени, но все время появляются новые стимулы, чтобы продолжать делать это. Следовательно, Кришна - вечно обновляющийся. И не только Сам Кришна, но и знание, данное Им. «Бхагавад-гиту», поведанную пять тысяч лет назад, вновь и вновь перечитывают миллионы людей, всякий раз обнаруживая в ней новое. Таким образом, Кришна и Его имя, слава, качества - словом, все, связанное с Ним, никогда не увядает.

 Все царицы Двараки были богинями удачи. В Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.33) говорится, что богини удачи очень переменчивы и непостоянны, так что никто не в силах удержать их. Удача рано или поздно изменяет человеку. И тем не менее, живя с Кришной в Двараке, они не в силах были расстаться в Ним даже на мгновение. Это значит, что привлекательность Кришны никогда не увядает. Даже богини удачи не в силах покинуть Его общество.

 О постоянно обновляющейся привлекательности Кришны рассказывается в «Лалита-мадхаве», где Радхарани сравнивает Кришну с величайшим скульптором, так как никто лучше Него не способен раскалывать женское целомудрие резцом Своей красоты. Иначе говоря, как бы целомудренные женщины ни пытались хранить верность своим мужьям, строго следуя всем правилам и регулирующим принципам Вед, Кришна способен расколоть камень их целомудрия резцом своей красоты. Большинство подруг Кришны были замужем, но поскольку Кришна дружил с ними еще до их замужества, они не могли забыть Его притягательные черты, не потерявшие над ними власти даже после того, как они вышли замуж.

 . Сач-чид-ананда-виграха

 Трансцендентное тело Кришны вечно, исполнено знания и блаженства. Сат означает «существующий вечно - во все времена и во всех местах», иными словами, всепроникающий (во времени и пространстве). Чит означает «исполненный знания». Кришне не нужно ни от кого получать знания. Он полностью автономен в Своем знании. Ананда означает «вместилище всех наслаждений». Имперсоналисты стремятся к слиянию с сиянием Брахмана, сиянием вечности и знания, но при этом они лишаются большей части абсолютного блаженства, которое сосредоточено в Кришне. Трансцендентное блаженство погружения в сияние Брахмана приходит к человеку, когда он избавляется от влияния материальной иллюзии, ложного самоотождествления с телом, привязанности, отрешенности и сосредоточенности на материи. Это качества, которые необходимо обрести, чтобы осознать Брахман. В «Бхагавад-гите» говорится, что такой человек исполняется радости. Строго говоря, при этом имеется в виду не радость как таковая, а, скорее, ощущение свободы от беспокойств. Отсутствие беспокойств, может быть, и необходимо для того, чтобы почувствовать радость, но еще не является радостью как таковой. Те, кто осознал себя, то есть стал брахма-бхутой, только готовятся к тому, чтобы ощутить радость. Подлинную радость может испытать только тот, кто непосредственно соприкасается с Кришной. Сознание Кришны настолько всеобъемлюще, что включает в себя и трансцендентное наслаждение, которое приносит осознание Брахмана. Личностный образ Кришны - Шйамасундара - привлекает даже имперсоналистов.

 Это подтверждает стих из «Брахма-самхиты», где говорится, что сияние Брахмана - это излучение тела Кришны. Сияние Брахмана - это не более чем проявление энергии Кришны. Кришна является источником сияния Брахмана, и Он Сам подтверждает это в «Бхагавад-гите». Из этого можно заключить, что безличный аспект Абсолютной Истины не является Ее высшим проявлением. Кришна - вот высшее проявление Абсолютной Истины.

 По этой причине представители школ вайшнавов в своих поисках духовного совершенства никогда не ставят целью растворение в сиянии Брахмана. Они считают высшей целью самоосознания Кришну. Поэтому Кришну называют Парамбрахманом (верховным Брахманом) или Парамешварой (верховным повелителем). В одной из молитв Шри Йамуначарйи есть такие слова: «О мой Господь, я знаю, что заключенное внутри вселенной гигантское пространство и время и сама эта гигантская вселенная покрыты десятью оболочками материальных элементов, каждая из которых в десять раз толще предыдущей. Три материальные гуны природы, Гарбходакашайи Вишну, Кширодакашайи Вишну и Маха-Вишну, духовное небо с духовными планетами Ваикунтхами, простирающееся над ними, и сияние Брахмана в этом духовном небе - все это вместе взятое - всего-навсего крупица Твоей энергии».

 . Обладающий всеми мистическими совершенствами

 Существует много уровней совершенства. Высшего уровня материального совершенства достигают совершенные йоги, обретающие восемь мистических способностей: становиться меньше самого малого, больше самого большого и т.д. В личности Кришны можно обнаружить как все эти материальные, так и все духовные совершенства.

 . Обладающий непостижимыми энергиями

 Кришна присутствует везде - не только внутри вселенной и в сердце каждого живого существа, но и в каждом атоме. Об этой непостижимой способности Кришны говорит в своих молитвах царица Кунти. Разговаривая с Кунти, Кришна одновременно вошел в чрево Уттары, которой грозила гибель от атомного оружия, примененного Ашваттхамой. Кришна способен ввести в заблуждение даже Господа Брахму и Господа Шиву, а тех, кто предался Ему, - защитить от последствий их грехов. Это лишь некоторые из Его непостижимых способностей.

 Шрила Рупа Госвами так выражает свое почтение Кришне: «Вся материальная природа - не более, чем тень Кришны, принявшего облик обыкновенного человека. Он превратился во множество коров, телят и пастушков и вновь проявился в них как четырехрукий Нарайана. Он привел на путь самоосознания миллионы Брахм, и потому Ему поклоняются не только главные полубоги всех вселенных, но и все остальные. Пусть же Он вечно пребудет для меня Верховной Личностью Бога».

 После того как Кришна победил Индру, отняв у него цветок париджата, Нарада, повстречавшись с Индрой, сказал ему с укором: «О Индра, великий царь небес, Кришна одержал победу над Господом Брахмой и Господом Шивой. Что же говорить о таком ничтожном полубоге, как ты?» Разумеется, Нарада Муни укорял Индру шутя, и Индре это доставляло удовольствие. Слова Нарады подтверждают, что Кришна способен ввести в заблуждение даже Господа Брахму и Господа Шиву, не говоря уже об Индре. Поэтому как можно сомневаться в Его способности проделать то же самое и с менее значительными существами?

 Способность Кришны уменьшать страдания, вызванные греховной деятельностью, описывается в «Брахма-самхите»: «Начиная с великого царя небес и кончая ничтожным муравьем, каждый испытывает на себе последствия своих прошлых поступков. Однако, по милости Кришны, Его преданный избавлен от этого». Это было доказано, когда Кришна отправился к Йамарадже Господу смерти, чтобы потребовать назад умершего сына Своего учителя. Учитель Кришны попросил Его вернуть к жизни своего сына, и Кришна отправился, чтобы забрать эту душу, уведенную Йамараджей и находившуюся в его власти. Придя в обитель Йамараджи, Кришна приказал ему: «Ты удостоился чести получить приказ лично от Меня: верни Мне эту душу!» Смысл этого примера в том, что по милости Кришны даже человеку, находящемуся во власти законов природы и потому подлежащему суду Йамараджи, может быть дарована полная неприкосновенность.

 Непостижимые способности Кришны описал Шукадева Госвами: «Кришна смущает мой разум. Нерожденный, Он явился как сын Махараджи Нанды. Он пронизывает Собой все, и все же мать Йашода держит Его у себя на коленях. Обладая бесчисленными формами, Он - один Кришна - бежит перед Своими отцом и матерью, Нандой и Йашодой». В «Брахма-самхите» также говорится, что хотя Кришна вечно пребывает в Своей трансцендентной обители, Голоке Вриндаване, Он присутствует всюду, даже в атомах.

 . Из тела Кришны исходят бесчисленные вселенные

 В Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (14.11) Господь Брахма говорит: «О мой Господь, ложное эго, разум, ум, эфир, воздух, огонь, вода и земля - таковы материальные компоненты этой вселенной, подобной гигантскому сосуду. Мое тело - всего лишь песчинка в этом гигантском сосуде, и хотя одна из многих вселенных и создана мной, из пор Твоего тела выходят бесчисленные вселенные, которые кажутся пылинками, поблескивающими в луче солнца. Насколько же я ничтожен по сравнению с Тобой! И потому я умоляю Тебя простить меня. Смилуйся надо мной!».

 Даже в одной этой вселенной можно обнаружить великое множество чудес и дивных творений. И в каждой вселенной мириады планет, населенных людьми и полубогами. Диаметр нашей вселенной четыре миллиарда миль, и в ней находятся многочисленные бездонные пропасти, называемые Паталами, низшими планетными системами. Но хотя Кришна - источник всего этого, Его всегда можно видеть во Вриндаване, демонстрирующим Свои непостижимые способности. Кто может достойным образом поклоняться этому всемогущему Господу, обладающему такой непостижимой энергией?

 . Изначальный источник всех воплощений

 В «Гита-говинде» Джайадевы Госвами есть такие слова: «Господь спас Веды, приняв облик рыбы, держал всю вселенную на спине, приняв облик черепахи. Он поднял Землю из воды, приняв облик вепря. Он убил Хиранйакашипу, приняв облик Нрисимхи, и обманул Махараджу Бали, приняв облик Ваманы. Он уничтожил все династии кшатриев, приняв облик Парашурамы, убил всех демонов, приняв облик Господа Рамы. В облике Баларамы Он держал в руках огромный плуг. Он уничтожил всех атеистов, приняв облик Калки, и спас несчастных животных, приняв облик Господа Будды».* Это лишь некоторые из воплощений Кришны. Из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» явствует, что из тела Кришны одно за другим постоянно исходят бесчисленные воплощения, которые сравнивают с волнами в океане. Как никто не может сосчитать волны в океане, так никто не в состоянии сосчитать воплощения, исходящие из тела Кришны.

 * Подробное описание всех этих воплощений приводится в третьей главе Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

 . Кришна дает освобождение своим врагам,
 которых убивает

 Освобождение по-другому называют апаваргой. Апаварга - антоним паварги, то есть различных страданий, с которыми связано существование в материальном мире. Па-варга - это ряд, в который входят пять санскритских букв: па, пха, ба, бха и ма**. Это начальные буквы слов, обозначающих пять различных состояний бытия. С первой буквы па начинается слово парабхава, означающее «поражение». В борьбе за материальное существование мы обречены на поражение. Чтобы одержать в ней победу, мы должны одолеть рождение, смерть, болезни и старость, но поскольку иллюзия майи не позволяет нам одержать верх над этими страданиями, нас неминуемо ждет поражение, парабхава. Следующая буква пха взята из слова пхена. Пхена - это пена, появляющаяся у рта от сильной усталости (как бывает у лошадей). Буква ба указывает на слово бандха, что значит рабство. Бха взята из слова бхити, то есть «страх». Ма указывает на слово мрити, «смерть». Таким образом, слово паварга описывает нашу борьбу за существование, сопряженную с поражением, истощением, рабством, страхом, и, наконец, смертью. Апаварга - это то, что избавляет от этих материальных условий. И Кришну называют дающим апаваргу, путь освобождения.

 ** Варгами называют фонетические ряды звуков санскрита. Па-варга - название ряда губных согласных (см. «Руководство по чтению санскрита»). (Прим. переводчика.)

 Для имперсоналистов и врагов Кришны освобождение сводится к слиянию со Всевышним. Демоны и имперсоналисты пренебрежительно относятся к Кришне, но Кришна так милостив, что дарует освобождение даже Своим врагам и имперсоналистам. Об этом говорится в следующем стихе: «О Мурари [Кришна]! Разве не удивительно, что демоны - вечные враги полубогов, не сумев пробиться сквозь ряды Твоих воинов, смогли проникнуть в сферу митры (солнца)?» Слово митра употреблено здесь в переносном смысле. Митра означает «Солнце» и «друг». Демоны, выступившие против Кришны, хотели пробиться через строй Его воинов, но вместо этого нашли свою смерть на поле битвы, в результате чего попали на планету Митра - Солнце. Иначе говоря, они вошли в сияние Брахмана. Солнце упоминается здесь потому, что всегда излучает сияние, как и духовное небо, в котором находятся бесчисленные самосветящиеся планеты Ваикунтхи. Враги Кришны были убиты и вместо того, чтобы прорваться сквозь строй Его воинов, погрузились в дружелюбную атмосферу духовного сияния. Такова милость Кришны, и потому Его называют избавителем Своих врагов.

 . Привлекающий освобожденные души

 Известно много примеров того, как Кришна привлек к Себе даже великих освобожденных душ, в частности Шукадеву Госвами и Кумар. В этой связи можно привести слова Кумар: «Разве не удивительно, что мы - освобожденные души, не имеющие никаких желаний и достигшие стадии парамахамсы, тем не менее жаждем вкусить сладость игр Радхи и Кришны?»

 . Являющий чудесные игры

 В «Брихад-вамана-пуране» Господь говорит: «У Меня много замечательных развлечений, но тем не менее, при одной мысли о раса-лиле с гопи Меня тотчас охватывает желание заняться ею вновь».

 Один преданный сказал: «Я наслышан о Нарайане, муже богини процветания, и многих других воплощениях Господа. Бесспорно, игры этих воплощений восхищают меня, но все же игры раса-лилы, в которых принимал участие Сам Господь Кришна, волшебным образом усиливают мое трансцендентное блаженство».

 . Кришна окружен любящими преданными

 Говоря о Кришне, мы никогда не имеем в виду Его одного. Под «Кришной» подразумевают Его имя, Его качества, славу, друзей, атрибуты, свиту - все это заключено в слове «Кришна». Говоря о царе, нужно понимать, что его всегда окружают министры, секретари, военачальники и многие другие. Кришна тоже не безличен, особенно в Своих лилах во Вриндаване. Там Его окружают гопи, мальчики-пастушки, отец, мать и другие жители Вриндавана.

 В Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (31.15) гопи жалуются: «Дорогой Кришна, днем, когда Ты уходишь в лес Вриндавана со Своими коровами, каждое мгновение тянется для нас, как двенадцать лет. Нам невыносимо трудно пережить это время. А когда в конце дня Ты возвращаешься, то при взгляде на Твое прекрасное лицо нас охватывает такое влечение, что мы не в силах оторвать от Тебя глаз. И если в это время мы случайно моргаем, то обрушиваем свои проклятия на создавшего нас Господа Брахму, называя его тупицей за то, что он не умеет создавать совершенные глаза!» Иначе говоря, гопи раздражало, что они вынуждены моргать, так как в то мгновение, когда их глаза закрыты, гопи не могли видеть Кришну. Иными словами, любовь гопи к Кришне была так велика и экстатична, что не видя Его даже мгновение, они начинали волноваться. А когда они видели Кришну, то тоже, как это ни парадоксально, приходили в волнение.

 Одна гопи, описывая свои чувства Кришне, говорит: «Когда мы встречаемся с Тобой ночью, эта ночь кажется нам очень короткой. Да что говорить о земной ночи - ночь Брахмы* и та показалась бы нам слишком короткой!» Представить себе продолжительность дня Брахмы можно из следующего утверждения «Бхагавад-гиты» (8.17): «По земному исчислению тысяча циклов из четырех йуг составляет один день Брахмы. Столько же длится и его ночь». Гопи говорили, что даже если бы их ночь длилась столько же, им все равно не хватило бы ее для свидания с Кришной.

 * Двенадцать часов ночи Брахмы длятся 4 300 000 000 солнечных лет.

 . Привлекательная флейта Кришны

 В Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (35.15) гопи говорят Йашоде: «Когда твой сын играет на Своей флейте, ее звуки приводят в смятение Господа Шиву, Господа Брахму и Индру, хотя в этой вселенной нет никого мудрее и ученее, чем они. Стоит им услышать звуки флейты Кришны, как они, забыв о своем высоком положении, в смирении склоняются перед Ним и, внимая этим звукам, становятся серьезными».

 В своей книге «Видагдха-мадхава» Шри Рупа Госвами так описывает звуки флейты Кришны: «Звук флейты Кришны чудом заставил Господа Шиву прекратить стучать в свой барабан диндима; та же флейта прервала медитацию великих мудрецов, четырех Кумар. Она повергла в изумление Господа Брахму, восседавшего на лотосе и готового приступить к сотворению вселенной. А Анантадева, до этого спокойно державший все планеты на Своих капюшонах, стал раскачиваться из стороны в сторону в такт трансцендентным звукам флейты Кришны, которые проникли сквозь оболочки этой вселенной и достигли духовного неба».

 . Необыкновенная красота Кришны

 В Третьей песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.12) Уддхава говорит Видуре: «Мой господин, когда Кришна пришел на эту планету и проявил возможности Своей внутренней энергии, самым чудесным из всего был Его облик. Все время, пока длились Его игры на этой планете, мы имели возможность созерцать Его красоту, перед которой никто не мог устоять. С помощью Своей внутренней энергии Он явил такое великолепие, которое повергло в изумление всех. Он был так прекрасен, что не нуждался ни в каких украшениях. На самом деле не украшения придавали красоту Кришне, а Его красота, отражаясь в них, делала их прекрасными».

 О притягательности телесной красоты Кришны и звуков Его флейты говорится в Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (29.40). Гопи обращаются к Нему с такими словами: «Хотя наши отношения с Тобой и напоминают любовный роман, мы не можем не удивляться, что ни одна женщина, услышав звуки Твоей флейты, не в силах сохранить свое целомудрие. Да что говорить о женщинах, даже суровые мужчины забывают обо всем на свете при Ее звуках. Более того, мы видели, как коровы, олени, птицы и деревья Вриндавана - словом, все - были зачарованы нежными звуками Твоей флейты и Твоей пленительной красотой».

 В «Лалита-мадхаве» Рупы Госвами говорится: «Однажды Кришна случайно увидел отражение Своего прекрасного тела в драгоценных камнях на полу. Увидев это отражение, Он так выразил свои чувства: «Мне никогда не доводилось видеть ничего прекраснее! Хотя это Я Сам, все же, вслед за Радхарани, Я пытаюсь обнять Свое отражение, чтобы насладиться небесным блаженством!»» Эти слова подтверждают, что Кришна и Его отражение суть одно и то же. Между Кришной и Его отражением нет никакой разницы, как и между Кришной и Его изображением. Таково трансцендентное положение Кришны.

 В приведенных высказываниях описываются некоторые качества Кришны и трансцендентные черты Его личности, являющиеся для Его преданных неисчерпаемыми источниками наслаждения. Трансцендентные качества Кришны сравнивают с океаном, размеры которого невозможно определить, однако достаточно попробовать одну каплю океанской воды, чтобы получить представление о том, из чего он состоит. Так и эти высказывания могут дать нам некоторое представление о трансцендентном положении Кришны и Его качествах.

 В Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (14.7) Господь Брахма говорит: «О мой Господь, непостижимые качества, красоту и деяния, которые Ты явил, придя на эту планету, невозможно измерить никакими материальными мерками. Любые попытки представить себе Кришну тоже ни к чему не приведут. Может быть, когда-нибудь ученый-материалист после многих-многих жизней и долгих лет упорного труда определит атомный состав этого мира или даже сосчитает атомы, из которых состоит эфир. Может быть, какому-нибудь ученому даже удастся определить число атомов во вселенной. Но даже тогда он не в силах будет сосчитать все трансцендентные качества в Тебе - источнике трансцендентного блаженства».

----------


## Aniruddha das

Продолжение описания личности Кришны
  Описав достоинства Кришны, Шрила Рупа Госвами продолжает описание трансцендентной красоты и качеств Господа. В этой главе он описывает следующие Его качества: украшенный, радостный, обаятельный, надежный, стойкий и влиятельный. О Нем также говорят, что Он одевается со вкусом и великодушен. Считается, что эти качества, как правило, присущи великим личностям.

 Украшенный

 Человека считают великим, если его украшают следующие достоинства: сострадание к несчастным, могущество, превосходство над другими, доблесть, энтузиазм, искусность в делах и правдивость. Все эти украшения проявились в характере Кришны во время Его говардхана-лилы. В то время окрестности Вриндавана заливали дожди, посланные, как уже говорилось, Индрой. Сначала Кришна подумал: «Я отвечу на месть Индры и разрушу его небесное царство», - но потом Ему пришла мысль о ничтожестве царя небес, и Он переменил Свое решение, пожалев Индру. Никто не может устоять перед гневом Кришны, поэтому вместо того чтобы мстить Индре, Он проявил сострадание к Своим друзьям во Вриндаване - поднял холм Говардхана, чтобы защитить их от дождя.

 Радостный

 О том, кто всегда выглядит счастливым и разговаривает в шутливом тоне, говорят, что он находится в радостном состоянии духа. Эта черта проявилась в Кришне, когда Он взошел на помост для жертвоприношения, устроенного царем Камсой. Говорят, что когда лотосоокий Кришна появился среди борцов, Он был очень учтив с ними. Он окинул их взглядом, полным решимости, и им показалось, что перед ними стоит слон, готовый растоптать жалкие растения. Даже разговаривая с ними, Кришна не переставал улыбаться. Так, без тени страха, Он стоял на помосте для борьбы.

 Обаятельный

 Обаятельным называют того, кто очень мягок и приятен в общении. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» обаяние Кришны описывается так: «Однажды, ожидая на берегу Йамуны прихода Шримати Радхарани, Кришна начал делать гирлянду из цветов кадамба. В этот момент на берегу появилась Шримати Радхарани, и Мурари [Кришна], враг Муры, бросил на Нее ласковый взгляд».

 Надежный

 Надежным называют того, на кого можно положиться в любых обстоятельствах. Рупа Госвами говорит, что на Кришну полагались даже демоны, уверенные в том, что Кришна никогда не нападет на них без серьезных оснований. Чувствуя себя уверенно, они жили не запирая дверей. А полубоги, хотя и боялись демонов, были уверены, что Кришна защитит их и потому даже в самых опасных ситуациях не прекращали своих развлечений. Те, кто никогда не проходил очистительных обрядов Вед, были уверены, что Кришна принимает только веру и преданность, и потому действовали в сознании Кришны, ни о чем не беспокоясь. Иначе говоря, люди всех категорий - от полубогов до дикарей - могут уповать на беспричинную милость Верховного Господа.

 Стойкий

 Стойким называют того, кого никакие превратности судьбы не могут вывести из равновесия. Это качество проявилось в Кришне, когда Он наказывал демона по имени Бана. У Баны было множество рук, и Кришна отрубал их одну за другой. Бана был великим преданным Господа Шивы и богини Дурги. Поэтому когда Кришна наказывал Бану, Шива и Дурга страшно разгневались на Него, но Кришна не обратил на них никакого внимания.

 Влиятельный

 Влиятельным называют того, кто способен воздействовать на умы всех окружающих. В Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (43.17) Шукадева Госвами так описывает это качество Кришны царю Парикшиту: «О царь, для борцов Кришна подобен удару грома. Для простых людей Он - олицетворение красоты. Для юных девушек Он подобен Купидону. Он - самый близкий родственник для всех пастухов и пастушек. Для нечестивых царей Он - верховный правитель. Для Своих родителей, Нанды и Йашоды, - всего лишь малое дитя. Для Камсы, повелителя Бходжи, Он - воплощение смерти. Глупые и невежественные видят в Нем камень. Для йогов Он - Верховная Абсолютная Истина. Для Вришни - Верховная Личность Бога. Так, во всей Своей славе и величии Кришна вместе со Своим братом Баларамой появился на жертвенной арене». Когда Кришна - источник всех рас - стоял на арене Камсы, люди, связанные с Ним разными расами, видели Его по-разному. В «Бхагавад-гите» тоже говорится, что разные люди видят Его по-разному, в зависимости от их отношения к Нему.

 Иногда, когда ученые употребляют слово «влиятельный» по отношению к человеку, который не любит, когда им пренебрегают. Это качество проявилось в Кришне, когда Камса оскорблял Махараджу Нанду. Васудева попросил Кришну помочь убить Камсу, и Тот, готовый немедленно броситься на царя, смерил Камсу алчущим взглядом, какой бывает у продажных женщин.

 Одевающийся со вкусом

 Того, кто очень любит красиво одеваться, называют лалитой - одевающимся со вкусом. Эта черта проявлялась у Кришны в двух формах: иногда Он украшал Шримати Радхарани различными знаками, а иногда, когда готовился убивать демонов, в частности Ариштасуру, заботился о том, чтобы Его пояс хорошо сидел на Нем.

 Великодушный

 Великодушными называют людей, которые способны отдать себя любому. Нет никого великодушнее Шри Кришны, потому что Он всегда готов отдать всего Себя Своему преданному. Более того, Кришна в облике Господа Чаитанйи готов отдать Себя и даровать освобождение даже тем, кто не является Его преданным.

 Кришна ни от кого и ни в чем не зависит, но по своей беспричинной милости ставит Себя в зависимость от Гарга-риши, принимая от него наставления о принципах религии. Он ставит Себя в зависимость от Сатйаки, беря у него уроки военного искусства, и от Своего друга Уддхавы, получая от него добрые советы.

----------


## Александр Л.

Вы написали много. Я вам благодарен.
Но вы меня не поняли, милый человек.

Объясню подробно свои взгяды.
1. БОльшим авторитетом для меня является учение Иисуса Христа.
2. Бог для меня это Отец Небесный, как его называл Христос. Но не Кришна.
3. Кришна для меня не Бог, а скорее искуситель, который уводит людей от Истины.
Вот почему я говорил, что моё сердце неспокойно относительно Кришны. Это не зависть, как вы подумали, а опасение за свою душу.



> Сомнения сеет иллюзия, как правило не предлагая альтернатив.  
> Оскверненный материальный ум внушает, что описания Бога, данные в Ведических писаниях неправильные. 
> Но при этом он не предлагает никакой альтернативы, и как правило даже не приводит большой доказательной базы. "Вот просто это не так и всё".  А почему? А вот так.  А вот вы найдите более полное описание Бога. Покажите.


Моя альтернатива это учение Иисуса Христа.
По поводу найти описание Бога. Не этим надо заниматься. 
Заниматься описанием Бога это всё равно, что пытаться вместить океан в детское ведёрко. О Боге либо молчат либо служат Ему. 
Наше дело исполнять Его Закон, а не развивать свою буйную фантазию и красноречие пытаясь описать Его.

Самая хитрая ложь, это подобие правды.
В ваших писаниях сказано, что систему варн и ашрамов установил Кришна.
Одна из каст это кшатрии, т.е. воины.
А там где есть воины, всегда будет война. Я знаю одного персонажа из Библии, который обажает когда люди убивают друг друга и он очень изощрён в выдумывании поводов для убийства.
Я помню, что вы говорили что сейчас войны уже не правильные. Раньше всё было правильно, кшатрии против кшатриев, мирное население не гибло.
И что сейчас можно идти на альтернативную службу. И что многие вайшнавы в переносном смысле повторили подвиг Иисуса, распятого на кресте.
Это говорите вы, пытаясь оправдать Кришну.
Кришна мотивирует совершение убийств как исполнение долга или борьбой за устои религии или Священной войной. Это ложь. Убивать нельзя.
Вы не убиваете животных и гордитесь тем, что вегетарианцы. Но согласны с Кришной, что допустить убийство человека за устои религии это норма.
А ваши праздники чего стОят. Вы постоянно празднуете убийства. То Кришна такого демона убил, то сякого. А 10 глава ШБ это сборник убийств совершённых Кришной.

В Евангелии от Матфея сказано:
21 Вы слышали, что сказано древним: *не убивай*, кто же убьёт, подлежит суду. 
22 А Я говорю вам, что *всякий, гневающийся на брата своего* напрасно(слова 'напрасно' нет в ранних переводах Евангелия, его вставили фарисеи, чтобы свести на нет смысл этой заповеди), *подлежит суду*; кто же скажет брату своему: "рака ", подлежит синедриону; а кто скажет: "безумный ", подлежит геенне огненной. 
38 Вы слышали, что сказано: око за око и зуб за зуб. 
39 А Я говорю вам: *не противься злому*. Но кто ударит тебя в правую щеку твою, обрати к нему и другую; 
40 и кто захочет судиться с тобою и взять у тебя рубашку, отдай ему и верхнюю одежду; 
41 и кто принудит тебя идти с ним одно поприще, иди с ним два. 
42 Просящему у тебя дай, и от хотящего занять у тебя не отвращайся. 
43 Вы слышали, что сказано: люби ближнего твоего и ненавидь врага твоего. 
44 А Я говорю вам: *любите врагов ваших*, благословляйте проклинающих вас, благотворите ненавидящим вас и молитесь за обижающих вас и гонящих вас, 
45 да будете сынами Отца вашего Небесного, ибо Он повелевает солнцу Своему восходить над злыми и добрыми и посылает дождь на праведных и неправедных. 
46 Ибо если вы будете любить любящих вас, какая вам награда? Не то же ли делают и мытари? 
47 И если вы приветствуете только братьев ваших, что особенного делаете? Не так же ли поступают и язычники? 
48 Итак будьте совершенны, как совершен Отец ваш Небесный.

Путь Иисуса Христа это путь любви. 
Взращивание любви ко всем живым существам без разделения по каким-либо признакам.
Все люди равны, все чада Божии. Нет своих, нет чужих. В каждом Дух Божий.
И Бог хочет одного, чтобы его чада жили в любви к Нему и друг к другу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вы написали много. Я вам благодарен.
> Но вы меня не поняли, милый человек.
> 
> Объясню подробно свои взгяды.
> 1. БОльшим авторитетом для меня является учение Иисуса Христа.
> 2. Бог для меня это Отец Небесный, как его называл Христос. Но не Кришна.
> 3. Кришна для меня не Бог, а скорее искуситель, который уводит людей от Истины.
> Вот почему я говорил, что моё сердце неспокойно относительно Кришны. Это не зависть, как вы подумали, а опасение за свою душу.


Да-да. Много раз я слышал это от так называемых христиан.  :smilies:  Так называемых, потому что большинство из них не следуют заповедям Христа. В частности заповеди "Не убий", не говоря уже о других. 

Кришна для вас не Бог. Но кто этот Отец Небесный? Как Его зовут? Как Он выглядит, каковы Его качества?  У вас нет этого знания. Но почему-то вы уверены, что Кришна - не Бог. На чем основана эта ваша наивная вера? 

В чем же ваша так называемая истина, от которой по вашему мнению уводит людей Кришна?  Вы же до этого сами писали, что видите очень много схожего в наставлениях Шри Кришны и Христа.  У вас нет описания качеств Бога, нет даже Его имени, но при этом вы точно уверены, что описания, которые приводятся в Ведах неверны, и хотя Веды провозглашают Шри Кришну  Верховным Богом, вы даже не зная, ни как зовут Небесного Отца, ни как Он выглядит, ни каковы Его качества,  почему-то очень твердо уверены, что это точно не Кришна. Это типичное сектантство. Неспособность выйти за пределы догм своей секты. Непонимание, что Бог - один, и что разные имена не означают, что есть разные Боги. Сказали бы честно, что не знаете, кому вы поклоняетесь.  :smilies:  




> Моя альтернатива это учение Иисуса Христа.
> По поводу найти описание Бога. Не этим надо заниматься. 
> Заниматься описанием Бога это всё равно, что пытаться вместить океан в детское ведёрко. О Боге либо молчат либо служат Ему. 
> Наше дело исполнять Его Закон, а не развивать свою буйную фантазию и красноречие пытаясь описать Его.


Но это вряд ли дает вам право отвергать знание о Боге, лишь только на том основании, что ваши писания не содержат такого знания. 




> Самая хитрая ложь, это подобие правды.
> В ваших писаниях сказано, что систему варн и ашрамов установил Кришна.
> Одна из каст это кшатрии, т.е. воины.
> А там где есть воины, всегда будет война. Я знаю одного персонажа из Библии, который обажает когда люди убивают друг друга и он очень изощрён в выдумывании поводов для убийства.


Вы опять пытаетесь оценивать Бога с позиции мирской морали. Для начала поймите, что само живое существо никогда не умирает. Смерти нет. Души вечны, а тела смертны в любом случае. Бог в любом случае контролирует время жизни в том или ином теле, отпущенное каждому. Ему даже не нужно лично приходить, чтобы убить тела грешников. Это делает и так Его материальная природа. Приходя в этот мир, Господь Кришна показывает, что Он - Бог, и чтобы показать Свое Верховное положение, Он лично убивает демонов (каждый из которых олицетворяет тот или иной порок), даруя им освобождение. Эти демоны умерли бы в любом случае. Но погибнув от руки Самого Господа они получили великое благо. Почему тот факт, что Господь является повелителем смерти и рождения не удивляет вас, а тот факт, что Господь убил демона, от которого страдали многие живые существа, вас беспокоит? Все материальные тела имеют начало и конец. Души же вечны. В любом случае смерть подчиняется Богу, она Его служанка. Вы же не обвиняете Бога за то, что все умирают. Абсолютно каждый в этом мире. Однако, с духовной точки зрения смерти не существует. То что вы называете смертью, это всего лишь смена тела вечной душой. 




> Я помню, что вы говорили что сейчас войны уже не правильные. Раньше всё было правильно, кшатрии против кшатриев, мирное население не гибло.
> И что сейчас можно идти на альтернативную службу. И что многие вайшнавы в переносном смысле повторили подвиг Иисуса, распятого на кресте.
> Это говорите вы, пытаясь оправдать Кришну.
> Кришна мотивирует совершение убийств как исполнение долга или борьбой за устои религии или Священной войной. Это ложь. Убивать нельзя.
> Вы не убиваете животных и гордитесь тем, что вегетарианцы. Но согласны с Кришной, что допустить убийство человека за устои религии это норма.
> А ваши праздники чего стОят. Вы постоянно празднуете убийства. То Кришна такого демона убил, то сякого. А 10 глава ШБ это сборник убийств совершённых Кришной.


Шри Кришна не нуждается в оправдании. Он - Всеблагой Верховный Господь. Когда Он приходит в этот мир, Он восстанавливает принципы религии, дарует милость праведникам и уничтожает грешников. Даже с точки зрения мирской морали насилие допустимо, если идет речь о наказании преступников: убийц, насильников и прочих. Только насилие могут применять те, кто уполномочен на это законом. А Бог - Высший закон и высшая власть. Поэтому приходя в этот мир Он творит правосудие. Но как говорилось выше, в цитатах, которые я приводил, Бог всегда равно относится ко всем живым существам, и как Его наказание, так и Его награды являются высшим благом для живых существ. Существует очень большая разница между обычными убийствами и Высшим правосудием Бога. 

Христиане много говорят о том, что убивать нельзя, но не считают убийство животных нарушением заповеди "не убий". 

Вы пытаетесь осуждать Шри Кришну за убийство демонов, но при этом по вашим верованиям все, кто не принимают Христа отправятся навеки вечные в ад и будут гореть там в геене огненной. 




> В Евангелии от Матфея сказано:
> 21 Вы слышали, что сказано древним: *не убивай*, кто же убьёт, подлежит суду. 
> 22 А Я говорю вам, что *всякий, гневающийся на брата своего* напрасно(слова 'напрасно' нет в ранних переводах Евангелия, его вставили фарисеи, чтобы свести на нет смысл этой заповеди), *подлежит суду*; кто же скажет брату своему: "рака ", подлежит синедриону; а кто скажет: "безумный ", подлежит геенне огненной. 
> 38 Вы слышали, что сказано: око за око и зуб за зуб. 
> 39 А Я говорю вам: *не противься злому*. Но кто ударит тебя в правую щеку твою, обрати к нему и другую; 
> 40 и кто захочет судиться с тобою и взять у тебя рубашку, отдай ему и верхнюю одежду; 
> 41 и кто принудит тебя идти с ним одно поприще, иди с ним два. 
> 42 Просящему у тебя дай, и от хотящего занять у тебя не отвращайся. 
> 43 Вы слышали, что сказано: люби ближнего твоего и ненавидь врага твоего. 
> ...


Шри Кришна говорит о том, что все живые существа - Его дети. Не только люди, а вообще все живые существа. По верованиям христианства, только люди имеют душу, а животные  и прочие лишены души. Это одно из противоречий, которых немало в христианстве. Вайшнавизм говорит о любви не только к людям, но ко всем живым существам, поскольку каждое живое существо - вечная душа, частица Бога. Различия относятся лишь к телам.  Говорить о любви к людям и убивать животных, чтобы поедать их тела (как делают многие называющие себя христианами) - еще одно противоречие. 

Мы являемся последователями Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Самого Кришны, который пришел в нынешнюю эпоху, чтобы показать, как на практике выполнить Свои наставления данные в Бхагавад-гите. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху не убивал демонов, но убивал демоническое сознание людей, даруя всем любовь к Богу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Кришна ясно говорит, как можно удовлетворить Его, Он описывает качества того, кого можно назвать Его преданным:

Бг 12.13-14

адвешта сарва-бхутанам
маитрах каруна эва ча
нирмамо нираханкарах
сама-духкха-сукхах кшами
сантуштах сататам йоги
йататма дрдха-нишчайах
майй арпита-мано-буддхир
йо мад-бхактах са ме прийах
Пословный перевод: 
адвешта — не питающий зависти и вражды; сарва-бхутанам — всех живых существ; маитрах — дружелюбный; карунах — доброжелательный; эва — безусловно; ча — также; нирмамах — лишенный собственнических чувств; нираханкарах — лишенный ложного эго; сама — одинаковый; духкха — и в горе; сукхах — тот, кто в счастье; кшами — прощающий; сантуштах — удовлетворенный; сататам — всегда; йоги — занимающийся преданным служением; йата-атма — владеющий собой; дрдха-нишчайах — обладающий твердой решимостью; майи — на Мне; арпита — сосредоточен; манах — и ум; буддхих — тот, чей разум; йах — который; мат-бхактах — Мой преданный; сах — тот; ме — Мной; прийах — дорогой.

Перевод: 

Тот, кто никому не завидует и дружелюбно относится ко всем живым существам, кто избавился от собственнического инстинкта и ложного эго, кто остается невозмутимым в радости и в горе, кто терпелив и всегда удовлетворен, кто, обуздав чувства и сосредоточив на Мне свой ум и разум, с решимостью отдает себя преданному служению, — такой человек очень дорог Мне.
Комментарий: 

Возвращаясь к описанию чистого преданного служения, Господь в этих двух стихах перечисляет духовные качества чистого преданного. Такой преданный при любых обстоятельствах остается спокойным и невозмутимым. Он никому не завидует и ни к кому не питает вражды. Вместо того чтобы отвечать враждебностью на враждебность, преданный думает: «Этот человек враждует со мной в наказание за мои прошлые грехи. Поэтому лучше безропотно сносить причиняемые им страдания». В «Шримад- Бхагаватам» (10.14.8) сказано: тат те ’нукампам сусамикшамано бхунджана эватма-кртам випакам. Попадая в беду или сталкиваясь с трудностями, преданный видит в них милость Господа. «В наказание за прошлые грехи, — думает он, — я должен был бы страдать гораздо сильнее, чем страдаю сейчас. Только по милости Верховного Господа я не получил заслуженного наказания в полной мере. Милостью Верховной Личности Бога мне досталась лишь малая толика страданий». Поэтому преданный всегда остается спокойным и невозмутимым и терпеливо сносит любые страдания. Преданный также неизменно добр ко всем живым существам, даже к своим врагам. Нирмама: он не придает особого значения телесным страданиям, ибо прекрасно знает, что не является телом. Поскольку преданный не отождествляет себя с материальным телом, у него нет ложного эго и он одинаково спокойно относится к счастью и горю. Он терпелив и довольствуется тем, что приходит к нему по милости Верховного Господа. Не ставя перед собой труднодостижимых целей, он всегда пребывает в радостном расположении духа. Неукоснительно следуя указаниям духовного учителя, преданный становится совершенным йогом, и, поскольку он обуздал свои чувства, ему присуща непоколебимая решимость. Его никогда не собьют с пути ложные аргументы, ибо ничто не может поколебать его решимости заниматься преданным служением. Он полностью осознал, что Кришна — вечный Господь, и ничто не может поколебать его. Все это помогает ему полностью сосредоточить свой ум и разум на Верховном Господе. Разумеется, редко кому удается достичь столь высокого уровня преданного служения, но каждый может подняться на эту ступень, если будет выполнять правила преданного служения. Более того, Господь говорит, что такой преданный очень дорог Ему, ибо Господь неизменно доволен всем, что тот делает в полном сознании Кришны.

Бг 12.15

йасман нодвиджате локо
локан нодвиджате ча йах
харшамарша-бхайодвегаир
мукто йах са ча ме прийах
Пословный перевод: 
йасмат — от которого; на удвиджате — не приходят в беспокойство; локах — люди; локат — от людей; на удвиджате — не испытывает беспокойства; ча — также; йах — который; харша — счастьем; амарша — горем; бхайа — страхом; удвегаих — и тревогами; муктах — освобожденный; йах — который; сах — тот; ча — также; ме — Мой; прийах — дорогой.
Перевод: 
Тот, кто никому не причиняет беспокойств и сам всегда остается спокойным, кто невозмутим и в радости, и в горе, кто не ведает страха и тревог, очень дорог Мне.
Комментарий: 
Здесь перечислены еще несколько качеств преданных. Преданный никогда не ставит другого человека в трудное положение и никогда не становится источником тревог, страха или неудовлетворенности для других. Желая добра каждому живому существу, преданный никогда не станет причинять другим беспокойств. Вместе с тем, когда его самого пытаются потревожить, он остается невозмутимым. Спокойствию в любых, даже самых трудных ситуациях он научился по милости Господа. Поскольку преданный всегда погружен в сознание Кришны и занят преданным служением, внешние материальные обстоятельства не могут вывести его из равновесия. В материальном мире люди обычно очень радуются тому, что доставляет удовольствие их чувствам, но, когда человек видит, что другие испытывают удовольствия, которых он сам лишен, он огорчается и мучится завистью. Ожидание мести врагов повергает его в страх, а неудачи приводят в уныние. Преданный, свободный от всех этих беспокойств, очень дорог Кришне.

Бг 12.16

анапекшах шучир дакша
удасино гата-вйатхах
сарварамбха-паритйаги
йо мад-бхактах са ме прийах
Пословный перевод: 
анапекшах — отстраненный; шучих — чистый; дакшах — опытный; удасинах — беззаботный; гата-вйатхах — тот, чьи тревоги ушли; сарва-арамбха — от всех попыток; паритйаги — отрекшийся; йах — который; мат-бхактах — Мой преданный; сах — тот; ме — Мой; прийах — дорогой.
Перевод: 
Преданный, не зависящий от внешних обстоятельств, чистый, умелый, безмятежный, ничем не обремененный и не стремящийся к результатам своего труда, очень дорог Мне.
Комментарий: 
Преданный может принимать деньги от других, но не должен прилагать слишком много усилий, чтобы получить их. Если деньги приходят к нему сами собой, по милости Господа, он продолжает оставаться невозмутимым. По меньшей мере два раза в день он совершает омовение и встает рано утром, чтобы служить Господу. Благодаря этому он всегда остается чистым внутри и снаружи. Преданный разбирается во всем, ибо ему известна суть всякой деятельности, и он непоколебимо верит словам священных писаний. Преданный никогда не принимает чью-либо сторону и потому невозмутим. Он никогда не чувствует боли, ибо не отождествляет себя с телом. Он знает, что тело — это всего лишь внешняя оболочка, и не страдает, когда тело испытывает боль. Чистый преданный никогда не стремится к тому, что противоречит принципам преданного служения. К примеру, строительство большого дома требует больших затрат энергии и сил, и преданный никогда не возьмется за это, если, конечно, такое строительство не поможет ему в его преданном служении. Он может построить храм для Господа и принять на себя все связанные с этим заботы, но никогда не станет строить огромный дом для себя и своих родственников.

Бг 12.17

йо на хршйати на двешти
на шочати на канкшати
шубхашубха-паритйаги
бхактиман йах са ме прийах
Пословный перевод: 
йах — который; на хршйати — не ликует; на двешти — не горюет; на шочати — не скорбит; на канкшати — не желает; шубха — от хорошего; ашубха — и плохого; паритйаги — отрекшийся; бхакти-ман — преданный; йах — который; сах — тот; ме — Мой; прийах — дорогой.
Перевод: 
Тот, кто не ликует и не впадает в уныние, кто ни о чем не скорбит и ничего не желает, для кого не существует ни хорошего, ни плохого, — такой преданный очень дорог Мне.
Комментарий: 
Чистый преданный никогда не радуется материальным приобретениям и не горюет о потерях, он не слишком радуется, когда у него появляются сыновья или ученики, и не сокрушается о том, что их у него нет. Потеряв то, что ему дорого, преданный не скорбит о потере и не впадает в уныние, когда не может получить того, что желает. Он всегда сохраняет трансцендентное положение, с какой бы благоприятной, неблагоприятной или греховной деятельностью ему ни пришлось столкнуться. Ради удовлетворения Верховного Господа он готов пойти на любой риск. Ничто не может помешать ему заниматься преданным служением. Такой преданный очень дорог Кришне.

Бг 12.18-19

самах шатрау ча митре ча
татха манапаманайох
шитошна-сукха-духкхешу
самах санга-виварджитах
тулйа-нинда-стутир мауни
сантушто йена кеначит
аникетах стхира-матир
бхактиман ме прийо нарах
Пословный перевод: 
самах — одинаковый; шатрау — к врагу; ча — также; митре — к другу; ча — и; татха — таким образом; мана — в почете; апаманайох — и в бесчестье; шита — от холода; ушна — и от жары; сукха — в счастье; духкхешу — и в страдании; самах — уравновешенный; санга-виварджитах — отказавшийся от всякого общения; тулйа — одинаковый; нинда — и в бесславии; стутих — тот, кто в славе; мауни — молчаливый; сантуштах — удовлетворенный; йена кеначит — чем бы то ни было; аникетах — бесприютный; стхира — тверда; матих — тот, чья решимость; бхакти-ман — посвятивший себя преданному служению; ме — Мой; прийах — дорогой; нарах — человек.
Перевод: 
Тот, кто одинаково взирает на друзей и врагов, кто одинаково встречает почет и бесчестье, холод и жару, счастье и страдания, славу и позор, кто никогда не соприкасается с тем, что оскверняет, всегда хранит молчание и всем доволен, кто не беспокоится о пристанище, кто непоколебимо утвердился в знании и преданно служит Мне, — тот очень дорог Мне.
Комментарий: 
Преданный всегда избегает дурного общества. В жизни нас то хвалят, то поносят; такова природа людской молвы. Но преданный всегда остается безучастным к иллюзорной славе и позору, счастью и страданиям. Его терпение поистине неиссякаемо. Он никогда не говорит ни о чем, кроме того, что связано с Кришной, поэтому его называют молчаливым. Молчаливость не означает, что человек должен перестать говорить вообще, просто не нужно болтать глупости. Речь дана нам для того, чтобы говорить на важные темы, и для преданного самой важной темой является Верховный Господь. Преданный счастлив при любых обстоятельствах; иногда его кормят вкусно, а иногда нет, но он всегда остается довольным. Не заботится он и о крыше над головой. Приютом ему может служить то дерево, то роскошный дворец — он одинаково равнодушен и к тому, и к другому. Его называют целеустремленным, ибо он непоколебим в своей решимости и знании. В описании качеств чистого преданного можно обнаружить повторы, но их цель — подчеркнуть, что преданный должен развить в себе все эти качества. Без этих качеств он не сможет стать чистым преданным. Харав абхактасйа куто махад-гунах: тот, кто не является преданным, лишен хороших качеств. Но тот, кто претендует на то, чтобы называться преданным, должен развить в себе все эти качества. Разумеется, он не прилагает к этому специальных усилий, но преданное служение в сознании Кришны помогает ему без особого труда развить их в себе.

Бг 12.20

йе ту дхармамртам идам
йатхоктам парйупасате
шраддадхана мат-парама
бхактас те ’тива ме прийах
Пословный перевод: 
йе — которые; ту — но; дхарма — религии; амртам — вечный; идам — этот; йатха — как; уктам — сказано; парйупасате — отдают себя целиком; шраддадханах — обладая верой; мат-парамах — считающие, что Я, Верховный Господь,есть все; бхактах — преданные; те — они; атива — чрезвычайно; ме — Мои; прийах — дорогие.
Перевод: 
Те, кто, обладая непоколебимой верой, идут вечным путем преданного служения, сделав Меня своей высшей целью, очень и очень дороги Мне.
Комментарий: 
В этой главе, начиная со второго стиха (майй авешйа мано йе мам, «сосредоточив на Мне свой ум») и до конца (йе ту дхармамртам идам, «эта религия вечного служения»), Верховный Господь рассказал о видах трансцендентного служения, помогающих прийти к Нему. Все виды преданного служения очень дороги Господу, и Он принимает любого, кто служит Ему. Отвечая на вопрос Арджуны о том, что лучше: стремиться постичь безличный Брахман или лично служить Верховной Личности, Господь определенно сказал, что преданное служение Личности Бога, безусловно, является лучшим из всех методов духовного самопознания. Иначе говоря, в этой главе было установлено, что благодаря общению с возвышенными душами в человеке развивается привязанность к чистому преданному служению, которая побуждает его обратиться к истинному духовному учителю. Под руководством гуру он начинает с верой, привязанностью и преданностью слушать и повторять святые имена и следовать регулирующим принципам и таким образом приступает к трансцендентному преданному служению. В данной главе Господь рекомендует именно этот путь, и потому преданное служение, несомненно, является единственным абсолютным методом самоосознания, дающим возможность каждому достичь Верховной Личности Бога. Безличные представления об Абсолютной Истине, как сказано в этой главе, помогают человеку только до тех пор, пока он не предался и не посвятил всего себя самоосознанию. Иными словами, пока у человека нет возможности общаться с чистым преданным Господа, безличные представления об Абсолютной Истине могут принести ему некоторое благо. Стремясь к познанию безличного Абсолюта, человек отказывается от плодов своего труда, занимается медитацией и пытается философски постичь разницу между материей и духом. Все это необходимо до тех пор, пока он не начал общаться с чистым преданным Господа. Однако тем, у кого сразу появляется желание обрести сознание Кришны и заниматься чистым преданным служением, на их счастье, не нужно проходить через все эти ступени духовного самопознания. Преданное служение, описанное в шести срединных главах «Бхагавад-гиты», гораздо более соответствует природе живого существа. Преданному не нужно беспокоиться о средствах к существованию. Милостью Господа все необходимое приходит к нему само собой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вот доводы Арджуны против сражения:




> Бг 1.36
> 
> папам эвашрайед асман
> хатваитан ататайинах
> тасман нарха вайам хантум
> дхартараштран са-бандхаван
> сва-джанам хи катхам хатва
> сукхинах сйама мадхава
> Пословный перевод: 
> ...


А вот ответ на это Верховного Господа Шри Кришны:




> Бг 2.19
> 
> йа энам ветти хантарам
> йаш чаинам манйате хатам
> убхау тау на виджанито
> найам ханти на ханйате
> Пословный перевод: 
> йах — который; энам — этого; ветти — знает; хантарам — убийцей; йах — который; ча — также; энам — этого; манйате — считает; хатам — убитого; убхау — оба; тау — они; на — не; виджанитах — знают; на — не; айам — это; ханти — убивает; на — не; ханйате — убивается.
> Перевод: 
> ...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Бг 2.39

эша те ’бхихита санкхйе
буддхир йоге тв имам шрну
буддхйа йукто йайа партха
карма-бандхам прахасйаси
Пословный перевод: 
эша — этот; те — тебе; абхихита — описанный; санкхйе — аналитически; буддхих — разум; йоге — в деятельности не ради плодов; ту — но; имам — этот; шрну — слушай; буддхйа — разумом; йуктах — соединенный; йайа — которым; партха — о сын Притхи; карма-бандхам — от бремени греха; прахасйаси — оставишь.
Перевод: 
До сих пор Я излагал тебе это знание аналитически, а теперь буду говорить о нем с точки зрения бескорыстной деятельности. О сын Притхи, действуя в соответствии с этим знанием, ты освободишься от рабства последствий своей деятельности.
Комментарий: 
Согласно ведическому словарю «Нирукти», слово санкхйа означает «дисциплина, подробно описывающая вещи и явления». Санкхья — это философия, которая описывает истинную природу души, а йога — это практика, помогающая обуздать свои чувства. Желание Арджуны уклониться от сражения было не что иное, как потворство собственным чувствам. Забыв о своем первоочередном долге, он хотел отказаться воевать, поскольку думал, что, сохранив жизнь своим родным и близким, обретет большее счастье, чем то, которое принесет ему царство, завоеванное ценой гибели его двоюродных братьев, сыновей Дхритараштры. Делая свой выбор, он руководствовался эгоистическим стремлением удовлетворить прихоти своих чувств. Счастье, которое принесет Арджуне победа в сражении, так же как и счастье, которое он испытает, увидев своих сородичей живыми и невредимыми, основано на его личных интересах, ради которых он был готов пренебречь своим долгом и поступить вопреки рассудку. Поэтому Кришна хотел объяснить Арджуне, что, убив тело своего деда, он не убьет его душу. Господь рассказал ему о том, что все индивидуальные существа, включая Самого Господа, вечно остаются таковыми: они были личностями в прошлом, являются ими в настоящем и сохранят свою индивидуальность в будущем. Все мы вечно являемся индивидуальными душами. Мы меняем тела, как одежду, но сохраняем свою индивидуальность, даже когда сбрасываем с себя оковы материального тела и обретаем освобождение. Господь Кришна очень ясно и подробно описал Арджуне природу души и тела. Такое всестороннее описание души и тела по определению словаря «Нирукти» называют санкхьей. Эта санкхья не имеет ничего общего с философией санкхьи атеиста Капилы. Задолго до появления самозванца Капилы и его санкхьи истинная философия санкхьи была изложена в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» Господом Капилой, воплощением Господа Кришны, который объяснил ее Своей матери Девахути. Он учил, что пуруша, Верховный Господь, действует и что Он создает материальный мир, бросая взгляд на пракрити. О том же самом говорится в Ведах и в «Гите». В Ведах сказано, что Господь бросил взгляд на пракрити, материальную природу, и оплодотворил ее крошечными индивидуальными душами. В материальном мире все эти души действуют ради удовлетворения потребностей собственных чувств и, околдованные материальной энергией, считают себя наслаждающимися. Такая душа не может избавиться от этого образа мыслей вплоть до освобождения из материального плена, которое она обретает, желая слиться с Богом. Это последняя ловушка майи, иллюзии, заставляющей живое существо искать чувственных удовольствий, и только после множества жизней, проведенных в погоне за наслаждениями, самые возвышенные души предаются Васудеве, Господу Кришне, завершая таким образом свои поиски высшей истины.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Верховный Господь Шри Кришна объясняет цель Своего прихода в этот мир:

Бг 4.8

паритранайа садхунам
винашайа ча душкртам
дхарма-самстхапанартхайа
самбхавами йуге йуге

Пословный перевод: 

паритранайа — для освобождения; садхунам — преданных; винашайа — для уничтожения; ча — и; душкртам — злодеев; дхарма — законов религии; самстхапана-артхайа — для восстановления; самбхавами — появляюсь; йуге — век; йуге — за веком.

Перевод: 

*Чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии, Я прихожу сюда из века в век.*

Комментарий: 
Согласно «Бхагавад-гите», садху (святой) — это человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны. Того, кто в полной мере обладает сознанием Кришны, следует считать садху, даже если он не кажется очень набожным. А слово душкртам относится к тем, кто пренебрегает сознанием Кришны. Даже если такие нечестивцы очень образованны, они все равно остаются глупцами и низшими из людей, тогда как человек, поглощенный деятельностью в сознании Кришны, является садху, хотя может и не отличаться высокой образованностью и культурой. *Что касается безбожников, то, чтобы уничтожить их, Верховному Господу нет необходимости приходить Самому, как это было в случае с демонами Раваной и Камсой. У Него есть много помощников, вполне способных справиться с этой задачей.* Господь приходит в материальный мир прежде всего для того, чтобы помочь Своим чистым преданным, которым не дают покоя демоны. Демоны преследуют преданных, даже если те приходятся им родственниками. Так, Махараджа Прахлада был сыном Хираньякашипу, и ему пришлось немало претерпеть от своего отца-демона. Деваки, мать Кришны, была сестрой Камсы, но, несмотря на это, он заточил ее вместе с мужем, Васудевой, в тюрьму — только потому, что у них должен был родиться Кришна. И Господь Кришна пришел в первую очередь для того, чтобы освободить Деваки, а не для того, чтобы убить Камсу, хотя Он одновременно сделал и то, и другое. Вот почему в этом стихе сказано, что Господь приходит в материальный мир в образе различных воплощений, чтобы освободить преданных и уничтожить злодеев-демонов.

В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Мадхья, 20.263–264) Кришнадас Кавираджа дает следующее определение аватары Господа:

сршти-хету йеи мурти прапанче аватаре
сеи ишвара-мурти ‘аватара’ нама дхаре

майатита паравйоме сабара авастхана
вишве аватари’ дхаре ‘аватара’ нама

«Верховный Господь нисходит из Своего царства, чтобы явить Себя в материальном мире. Образ Господа, в котором Он появляется в материальной вселенной, называют Его воплощением, или аватарой. Изначально все эти экспансии пребывают в духовном мире, в царстве Бога, а когда Они приходят в материальный мир, Их называют аватарами».

Есть разные типы аватар: пуруша-аватары, гуна-аватары, лила- аватары, шактьявеша-аватары, манвантара-аватары и юга- аватары. Все они появляются на разных планетах вселенной в строго определенное время. Но Господь Кришна — это Бог в Своем изначальном облике, источник всех аватар. Шри Кришна приходит в материальный мир для того, чтобы утешить Своих чистых преданных, которые жаждут увидеть Господа и Его вечные вриндаванские игры. Итак, главная цель, ради которой Кришна является в этот мир, — порадовать чистых преданных.

Господь говорит, что Он приходит в материальный мир из века в век. Это значит, что Он воплощается и в век Кали. Как сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», в век Кали Господь приходит на землю в образе Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Господь Чайтанья призывал людей поклоняться Кришне, дав им для этого метод санкиртаны (совместного пения святых имен), и Сам распространил сознание Кришны по всей Индии. Он же предсказал, что движение санкиртаны, шествуя из города в город, из селения в селение, распространится по всему миру. Воплощение Кришны, Личности Бога, в образе Господа Чайтаньи описано в сокровенных частях священных писаний, таких как Упанишады, «Махабхарата» и «Бхагаватам», но не прямо, а намеками. Движение санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи очень привлекает всех преданных Кришны. Эта аватара Господа не убивает злодеев, а спасает их по Своей беспричинной милости.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Бг 4.7

йада йада хи дхармасйа
гланир бхавати бхарата
абхйуттханам адхармасйа
тадатманам срджамй ахам

Пословный перевод: 
йада йада — когда и где бы то ни было; хи — безусловно; дхармасйа — религии; гланих — упадок; бхавати — проявляется; бхарата — о потомок Бхараты; абхйуттханам — преобладание; адхармасйа — безбожия; тада — тогда; атманам — Себя; срджами — являю; ахам — Я.

Перевод: 
*Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты.*

Комментарий: 
Особого внимания в этом стихе заслуживает слово срджами. Оно не может означать сотворение, поскольку, как явствует из предыдущего стиха, тело Господа никогда не было сотворено: все Его образы существуют вечно. Поэтому слово срджами указывает на то, что Господь являет Свой истинный образ. Хотя Господь нисходит в материальный мир в определенное время (один раз в день Брахмы, в конце Двапара-юги двадцать восьмой эпохи правления седьмого Ману), Он не обязан строго придерживаться этих сроков, ибо волен поступать так, как Сам того желает. Он приходит в материальный мир по Своей воле всякий раз, когда попирается истинная религия и начинает торжествовать безбожие. Заповеди религии изложены в Ведах, и, нарушая их, люди превращаются в безбожников. В «Бхагаватам» сказано, что законы религии — это законы Бога и установить их может только Сам Бог. Как известно, Веды первоначально были даны Самим Господом, который рассказал их Брахме, находясь у него в сердце. Таким образом, законы дхармы, религии, являются прямыми указаниями Верховной Личности Бога (дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам). Все они предельно ясно изложены в «Бхагавад-гите».

Назначение Вед — утвердить законы религии в соответствии с волей Верховного Господа. В конце «Гиты» Господь прямо говорит, что высший закон религии заключается в том, чтобы предаться Ему и отказаться от всего прочего. Предписания Вед побуждают человека безраздельно предаться Господу, и, когда демоны нарушают их, Господь Сам приходит в материальный мир. Из «Бхагаватам» мы узнаём, что Господь Будда, одно из воплощений Кришны, появился на земле в пору засилья материализма, когда люди оправдывали свои грехи, ссылаясь на предписания Вед. Хотя Веды строго ограничивают принесение в жертву животных, в то время люди с демоническим складом ума совершали жертвоприношения животных, не считаясь с указаниями Вед. Господь Будда пришел на землю, чтобы прекратить этот произвол и утвердить ведический принцип ненасилия. Каждая аватара (воплощение Господа) нисходит в материальный мир с определенной миссией, и все эти аватары описаны в шастрах. Соответственно, того, кто не упомянут в шастрах, нельзя считать аватарой.

Не следует думать, будто Господь появляется только на земле Индии. Он может явиться всюду, где пожелает, и когда Ему угодно. Каждое воплощение Господа говорит людям о религии ровно столько, сколько они способны принять в соответствии с уровнем своего развития и условиями жизни. Но цель у всех аватар одна: побудить людей следовать заповедям религии и помочь им развить сознание Бога. Иногда Господь приходит в материальный мир Сам, иногда посылает Своих представителей в образе Своего сына или слуги, а иногда появляется как скрытое воплощение.

Господь поведал «Бхагавад-гиту» Арджуне, а вместе с ним и другим возвышенным душам, поскольку Арджуна по уровню своего развития значительно превосходил обыкновенных людей, жителей других частей света. Два плюс два равно четырем — как в начальной школе, так и в высшем учебном заведении. Но помимо арифметики существует еще и высшая математика. Подобно этому, все воплощения Господа учат одним и тем же заповедям и законам, однако в зависимости от обстоятельств эти заповеди могут внешне отличаться друг от друга. Высшая религия начинается с разделения общества на четыре варны и четыре ашрама, о чем будет сказано в последующих стихах. Цель прихода всех воплощений Господа — распространить в мире сознание Кришны. Это сознание иногда проявлено в обществе, а иногда нет, в зависимости от обстоятельств.

----------


## Александр Л.

Спасибо за столь обширный ответ. Мне нужно время, чтобы его прочитать полностью и обдумать, чтобы не делать поверхностных выводов.
От вас жду такого же подхода к нашей дискуссии.
Тот кто ищет истину не боится оказаться не правым. Я не боюсь.
Пока что скажу немного.



> Да-да. Много раз я слышал это от так называемых христиан.  Так называемых, потому что большинство из них не следуют заповедям Христа. В частности заповеди "Не убий", не говоря уже о других.


То, что кто-то не следует заповедям Христа, никоим образом не умаляет учение Христа.




> По верованиям христианства, только люди имеют душу, а животные  и прочие лишены души.


Не допускайте таких ляпов. Чтобы рассуждать о христианстве, надо прочитать Библию. Вы или плохо читали, или не читали её.
(Книга Бытие 1:30)
"а всем зверям земным, и всем птицам небесным, и всякому пресмыкающемуся по земле, *в котором душа живая*, дал Я всю зелень травную в пищу. И стало так."

По поводу того, что я сектант и ограничиваюсь догмами своей религии. Это не правда. Я тщательно изучаю ведическую литературу, в частности, Бхагавад Гиту и Шримад Бхагаватам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо за столь обширный ответ. Мне нужно время, чтобы его прочитать полностью и обдумать, чтобы не делать поверхностных выводов.
> От вас жду такого же подхода к нашей дискуссии.
> Тот кто ищет истину не боится оказаться не правым. Я не боюсь.
> Пока что скажу немного.
> 
> То, что кто-то не следует заповедям Христа, никоим образом не умаляет учение Христа.
> 
> 
> Не допускайте таких ляпов. Чтобы рассуждать о христианстве, надо прочитать Библию. Вы или плохо читали, или не читали её.
> ...


Вы ушли от ответа на главный вопрос: почему вы отвергаете утверждения Ведических писаний о том, Шри Кришна - Верховный Господь? На каком основании?

----------


## Александр Л.

Я очень вдумчиво прочитал приведённые вами цитаты и комментарии Прабхупады. А также ваши доводы.
В Бхагавад Гите много мудрого. В дополнение к вашим цитатам приведу ещё стихи, с которыми я согласен каждой фиброй своей души:
БГ 16:1-3
Верховный Господь сказал: Бесстрашие, очищение своего бытия, совершенствование в духовном знании, благотворительность, владение чувствами, 
совершение жертвоприношений, изучение Вед, совершение аскезы, простота, отказ от насилия, правдивость, негневливость, самоотречение, спокойствие, 
отсутствие стремления злословить, сострадание ко всем живым существам, отсутствие алчности, мягкость, скромность, решимость, целеустремленность, 
способность прощать, стойкость, чистота, отсутствие зависти и стремления к почестям - таковы, о сын Бхараты, божественные качества праведных людей, наделенных божественной природой.
БГ 16:4
Гордость, высокомерие, тщеславие, гневливость, грубость и невежество - таковы качества людей, наделенных демонической природой, о сын Притхи.

Теперь о том, почему у меня есть сомнения, что Кришна Бог.
Я не собираюсь пытаться доказывать это. Тем более это невозможно, если брать за основу Бхагавад Гиту.
Со своим уставом в чужой дом не входят. Доказывать, что Кришна не Бог на сайт krishna.ru Всё равно меня тут закидают тухлыми помидорами.
Я лишь приведу свои мысли на этот счёт.

Если основываться на Библии, то мы видим следующее:
"Бога не видел никто никогда; Единородный Сын, сущий в недре Отчем, Он явил" (Ин. 1:18).
Если принять это за правду, то получается, что любой, кто начинает описывать Господа и его внешние атрибуты, сразу же становится лжецом. Вы 
преподносите этот стих как отсутствие знания. Но это совершенно конкретное утверждение, в которое либо веришь либо нет. Если веришь, то лжецы все, кто пытаются описывать Бога.

"Господи! покажи нам Отца, и довольно для нас. Иисус сказал ему: столько времени Я с вами, и ты не знаешь Меня, Филипп? Видевший Меня видел Отца; 
как же ты говоришь, покажи нам Отца? Разве ты не веришь, что Я в Отце и Отец во Мне? Слова, которые говорю Я вам, говорю не от Себя; Отец, 
пребывающий во Мне, Он творит дела. Верьте Мне, что Я в Отце и Отец во Мне; а если не так, то верьте Мне по самым делам" (Ин. 14:8-11).
В этих стихах Иисус косвенно говорит, что он и есть воплощение Бога, и даже если не верите, что это так, смотрите на дела мои, говорит Он.
Дела Его мы прекрасно знаем. Он никого не убивал. Он проповедовал любовь и ненасилие. Нагорная проповедь это квинтэссенция его учения.
Его учение конкретное, земное, без абстрактных понятий, он не говорит о других мирах, о полубогах, о энергиях Господа, о его играх, о йогамайи, о 
строении Вселенной.
Он говорит, любите Бога, любите друг друга, любите, даже если вас убивают и распинают на кресте, всё равно любите и молитесь за тех, кто делает эти злодеяния.
"И мы познали любовь, которую имеет к нам Бог, и уверовали в нее. Бог есть любовь, и пребывающий в любви пребывает в Боге, и Бог в нем."
(1Иоан.4:16)

В Библии есть такая сущность как дьявол, и сказано, что "Ныне суд миру сему; ныне князь мира сего будет изгнан вон;" (Ин.12:31)
По ведам такой сущности нет. Нет зла, которое пытается противостоять Богу.
Христиане говорят: главная хитрость дьявола, это его попытки убедить людей, что его нет.




> В чем же ваша так называемая истина, от которой по вашему мнению уводит людей Кришна?


В том, что насилие оправдано. В том, что убийства допустимы. И Он показывает это Своим примером.

Несколько отрывков из сокровенной части Шримад Бхагаватам, которая описывает лилы(духовные игры) Господа. Считается, что душа очищается читая их.
ШБ песнь 10 часть 2 глава 44
ТЕКСТЫ 24-25
В это время Муштика ударил кулаком Господа Балабхадру. Получив от Господа ответный удар ладонью, демон задрожал от боли, изо рта у него хлынула 
кровь, и, бездыханный, он рухнул на землю, словно дерево, поваленное ветром.

ТЕКСТ 26
О царь, затем на арену вышел борец Кута, однако Господь Баларама, лучший из борцов, ударом левой руки играючи убил его.

ТЕКСТ 27
Затем Кришна пальцами ноги ударил борца Шалу в голову, отчего голова Шалы раскололась надвое. Так же Господь поступил и с Тошалой, и оба борца 
упали на землю замертво.

ТЕКСТ 28
Видя, что Чанура, Муштика, Кута, Шала и Тошала мертвы, все остальные борцы, спасая свою жизнь, разбежались.

ТЕКСТ 29
Затем Кришна и Баларама созвали Своих юных друзей пастушков и вместе с ними принялись плясать и резвиться под аккомпанемент музыкальных 
инструментов и перезвон ножных колокольчиков.

ТЕКСТ 30
Все, кроме Камсы, радовались удивительному подвигу Кришны и Баларамы. Лучшие из брахманов и великие святые восклицали: «Великолепно! Великолепно!»

ШБ песнь 10 часть 2 глава 54
ТЕКСТ 6
Герои армии Господа, во главе с Гадой и Санкаршаной, не могли спокойно терпеть нападки своих противников. Своими железными стрелами они стали 
убивать вражеских лошадей, слонов в уничтожать колесницы.

ТЕКСТ 7
Головы воинов, сражавшихся на колесницах, лошадях и слонах, миллионами падали на землю; некоторые головы были в тюрбанах, другие в шлемах и с 
серьгами.

ТЕКСТ 8
Повсюду валялись бёдра, ноги и ладони без пальцев, руки со сжатыми в них мечами, булавами и луками, а также головы лошадей, ишаков, слонов, 
верблюдов, диких ослов и людей.

----------


## Александр Л.

> Диаметр нашей вселенной четыре миллиарда миль


Сам я проверить не могу, но астрономы утверждают, что даже до ближайшей звезды Проксима Центавра 4 световых года, это около 4*300000*365*24*3600 = 38 триллионов километров, в милях примерно 23.5 триллионов миль.
Либо ошибка в ведах (которые, как вы сказали, претендуют на научное знание), либо ошибаются астрономы.
Также скажу, что утверждения некоторых христиан, что наша земля была сотворена 6000 лет назад, считаю глупостью.

----------


## Александр Л.

БГ 10:21
Из Aдитьев Я - Вишну, среди светил - лучезарное солнце, из Марутов Я - Маричи, а среди звезд Я - луна.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: "Из двенадцати Aдитьев главный - Кришна. Из всех небесных светил главное - солнце, которое в «Брахма-самхите» названо сияющим оком Верховного Господа. В космическом пространстве дует пятьдесят ветров, и Маричи, божество, управляющее их движением, олицетворяет Кришну.

Среди звезд самой яркой на ночном небе является луна, поэтому она также представляет Кришну. Из этого стиха явствует, что луна относится к числу 
звезд. Отсюда можно заключить, что звезды, мерцающие в небе, тоже отражают свет солнца. *Веды отвергают представления о существовании во вселенной 
множества солнц. Солнце одно, а звезды, так же как и Луна, светят отраженным светом.* Поскольку в этом стихе «Бхагавад-гиты» луна отнесена к 
категории звезд, мерцающие в небе звезды не являются солнцами, но подобны луне."

Веды отвергают представления о существовании во вселенной множества солнц?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Позже я отвечу на ваши аргументы, а сейчас вот вам пока еще материал для осмысления:

ШБ 7.9.11

наиватманах прабхур айам ниджа-лабха-пурно
манам джанад авидушах каруно врините
йад йадж джано бхагавате видадхита манам
тач чатмане прати-мукхасйа йатха мукха-шрих

на — не; эва — несомненно; атманах — ради Себя; прабхух — Господь; айам — это; ниджа-лабха-пурнах — черпающий удовлетворение в Самом Себе (и не нуждающийся в том, чтобы другие удовлетворяли Его своим служением); манам — почтение; джанат — от человека; авидушах — не знающего (что смысл жизни — доставлять удовольствие Верховному Господу); карунах — (Верховный Господь) милостивый (к этому глупому, невежественному человеку); врините — принимает; йат йат — которое; джанах — человек; бхагавате — Верховной Личности Бога; видадхита — предлагает; манам — поклонение; тат — то; ча — поистине; атмане — для него самого; прати-мукхасйа — отраженного (в зеркале) лица; йатха — как; мукха-шрих — украшения на лице.

Верховный Господь, Личность Бога, всегда полностью удовлетворен. Когда преданные подносят что-либо Господу, эти подношения по Его милости совершаются на благо самих же преданных, ибо Господь не нуждается в том, чтобы Ему служили. Так, если человек украшает свое лицо, отражение его лица в зеркале тоже становится украшенным.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Тому, кто встал на путь бхакти-йоги, преданного служения, следует применять девять методов: шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада-севанам арчанам ванданам дасйам сакхйам атма-ниведанам . Преданно служить Господу, слушая о Нем, прославляя Его и т.д., рекомендуется вовсе не потому, что это нужно Господу: пользу от служения получает сам преданный. Господь и так славен, независимо от того, восхваляют Его или нет, но преданный, прославляя Господа, сам удостаивается славы. Чето- дарпана-марджанам бхава-маха-давагни-нирвапанам . Воздавая хвалу Господу, живые существа очищают свое сердце, и тогда к ним приходит понимание того, что они не часть материального мира, а души, призванные развивать в себе сознание Кришны, чтобы освободиться от материального рабства. Так можно очень быстро потушить пожар материального существования (бхава-маха-давагни-нирвапанам) . Глупые люди недоумевают, когда Кришна говорит: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа — «Оставь всякую религиозную деятельность и просто вручи себя Мне». Некоторые из ученых глупцов даже заявляют, что Кришна требует слишком многого. Но Верховный Господь требует этого не ради Себя, а ради самих же людей. Если люди обретут сознание Кришны и все вместе и каждый по отдельности будут посвящать все, что они делают, Верховной Личности Бога, это принесет им огромное благо. Человек, который не посвящает все Верховному Господу, назван в этом стихе авидушей, невеждой. Точно так же характеризует подобных людей Сам Господь в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.15):

на мам душкритино мудхах
прападйанте нарадхамах
майайапахрита-джнана
асурам бхавамашритах

«Невежественные и глупые грешники, низшие из людей, а также те, чье знание украдено иллюзией, и демоны-безбожники никогда не предаются Мне». Из-за своего невежества и невезения безбожники и нарадхамы, худшие из людей, не вручают себя Верховной Личности Бога. Поэтому, хотя Верховный Господь, Кришна, ни в чем не нуждается, в разные юги Он приходит в материальный мир и требует, чтобы обусловленные души ради своего же блага предались Ему и тем самым вырвались из плена материального бытия. Одним словом, чем больше мы служим Господу, действуя в сознании Кришны, тем большую получаем пользу. Сам же Кришна не нуждается в нашем служении.

----------


## Александр Л.

> Позже я отвечу на ваши аргументы


Хорошо. Жду.

Во истину, Господу не предаются только невежды. 
Отче наш, сущий на небесах, да святится имя Твое!

Псалом 148

Хвалите Господа с небес, хвалите Его в вышних.
Хвалите Его, все Ангелы Его, хвалите Его, все воинства Его.
Хвалите Его, солнце и луна, хвалите Его, все звезды света.
Хвалите Его, небеса небес и воды, которые превыше небес.
Да хвалят имя Господа, ибо Он повелел, и сотворились.
Поставил их на веки и веки; дал устав, который не прейдет.
Хвалите Господа от земли, великие рыбы и все бездны,
Огонь и град, снег и туман, бурный ветер, исполняющий слово Его,
Горы и все холмы, дерева плодоносные и все кедры,
Звери и всякий скот, пресмыкающиеся и птицы крылатые,
Цари земные и все народы, князья и все судьи земные.
Да хвалят имя Господа; ибо имя Его единого превознесенно,
Слава Его – на земле и на небесах.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Очень интересная беседа получилась. Парадокс однако состоит в том, как сами христиане на деле относятся к вопросам о допустимости убийства. На словах они конечно же против. А на деле?

Есть известная книга русского православного философа Ильина "О противлении злу силою". Написана она как полемика взглядам Л. Толстого - его учению о необходимости избегать любого насилия. В книге Ильина с христианских позиций доказывается тезис о необходимости активно - с помощью насилия противостоять злу в этом мире. Очень практично, хотя и не вполне вяжется с цитатами из Евангелия. И очень близко к учению Бхагавад-гиты!!! Где Шри Кришна как раз и призывал Арджуну активно бороться со злом - на поле битвы Курукшетра - тем самым выполняя свой духовный долг!

----------


## Александр Л.

> Очень интересная беседа получилась.


Спасибо моему опоненту.




> Парадокс однако состоит в том, как сами христиане на деле относятся к вопросам о допустимости убийства. На словах они конечно же против. А на деле?


А на деле в Библии мы имеем Ветхий Завет. 
И там Господь часто убивает, наказывает и гневается. Поэтому не удивительно, что многие христиане толерантно относятся к насилию и даже не 
прочь применить его.
Моё мнение относительно Ветхого Завета такое: Ветхий Завет это гремучая смесь истины и лжи. Многие христиане могут запинать меня за такие речи.
Но я также признаю, что в Ветхом Завете есть много мудрого и от Бога.
Однако истиные христиане идут за Христом, слушают и исполняют Его волю, и не делают того, что противоречит Его воле.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Теперь о том, почему у меня есть сомнения, что Кришна Бог.
> Я не собираюсь пытаться доказывать это. Тем более это невозможно, если брать за основу Бхагавад Гиту.
> Со своим уставом в чужой дом не входят. Доказывать, что Кришна не Бог на сайт krishna.ru Всё равно меня тут закидают тухлыми помидорами.
> Я лишь приведу свои мысли на этот счёт.
> 
> Если основываться на Библии, то мы видим следующее:
> "Бога не видел никто никогда; Единородный Сын, сущий в недре Отчем, Он явил" (Ин. 1:18).
> Если принять это за правду, то получается, что любой, кто начинает описывать Господа и его внешние атрибуты, сразу же становится лжецом. Вы 
> преподносите этот стих как отсутствие знания. Но это совершенно конкретное утверждение, в которое либо веришь либо нет. Если веришь, то лжецы все, кто пытаются описывать Бога.


Совсем не обязательно.  В Ведических писаниях есть утверждения, что Бога нельзя увидеть и постичь материальными органами чувств и умом. Увидеть Бога можно только глазами, умащенными бальзамом любви к Богу. Или как говорит Сам Шри Кришна: бхактья мам абхиджанати - познать Меня можно только с помощью бхакти (чистой любви и преданности).  Утверждения, что Бога никто не видел призваны лишь указать на то, что Бог недоступен материального восприятию. Так что противоречие - только кажущееся. Для людей находящихся на определенном уровне духовного развития это нормально, верить в то, что Бога никто не видел и никто не знает, как Он выглядит. Ваш пример показывает, что пока человек не достаточно подготовлен, описание Бога может лишь породить в нем сомнения и беспокойства.  Вам видимо, пока лучше верить, что Бога никто не видел.  :smilies:  





> "Господи! покажи нам Отца, и довольно для нас. Иисус сказал ему: столько времени Я с вами, и ты не знаешь Меня, Филипп? Видевший Меня видел Отца; 
> как же ты говоришь, покажи нам Отца? Разве ты не веришь, что Я в Отце и Отец во Мне? Слова, которые говорю Я вам, говорю не от Себя; Отец, 
> пребывающий во Мне, Он творит дела. Верьте Мне, что Я в Отце и Отец во Мне; а если не так, то верьте Мне по самым делам" (Ин. 14:8-11).
> В этих стихах Иисус косвенно говорит, что он и есть воплощение Бога, и даже если не верите, что это так, смотрите на дела мои, говорит Он.
> Дела Его мы прекрасно знаем. Он никого не убивал. Он проповедовал любовь и ненасилие. Нагорная проповедь это квинтэссенция его учения.
> Его учение конкретное, земное, без абстрактных понятий, он не говорит о других мирах, о полубогах, о энергиях Господа, о его играх, о йогамайи, о 
> строении Вселенной.
> Он говорит, любите Бога, любите друг друга, любите, даже если вас убивают и распинают на кресте, всё равно любите и молитесь за тех, кто делает эти злодеяния.
> "И мы познали любовь, которую имеет к нам Бог, и уверовали в нее. Бог есть любовь, и пребывающий в любви пребывает в Боге, и Бог в нем."
> (1Иоан.4:16)


Христос выступал в роли учителя, проповедника. Да люди могут воспринять Бога через Его представителя, духовного учителя. Об этом говорят и Ведические писания. Однако, ошибка ваша в том, что вы думаете, что Бог Сам не может придти в этот мир. НО Ведические писания описывают множество случаев прихода Бога в этот мир. И когда Бог приходит Сам в этот мир, Он проявляет Свое высшее могущество, в том числе и карая злодеев-демонов. Опять же повторю, Богу нет нужды убивать демонов Самому, эти демоны в любом случае умерли бы, как все в этом мире. Просто, убивая демонов, Господь тем самым проявляет к Ним Свою милость, ведь так ОН дарует им освобождение. Вы снова и снова пытаетесь оценивать деяния Бога с точки зрения мирской морали и представлений двойственности. Но Бог выше двойственности и иллюзии. Он и так является причиной как рождения, так и смерти абсолютно каждого в этом мире. И еще, читать 10 Песнь Шримад Бхагаватам нужно только после того, как вы прочитаете все предыдущие 9 Песней Шримад Бхагаватам, чтобы четко понять, что Шри Кришна - это Верховный Господь, только тогда вы сможете понять Его деяния правильно. Иначе, вы обречены на неверное понимание деяний Бога, считая Его обычным человеком. Шри Кришна Сам говорит об этом:

Бг 9.11

аваджананти мам мудха
манушим танум ашритам
парам бхавам аджананто
мама бхута-махешварам
Пословный перевод: 
аваджананти — осмеивают; мам — Меня; мудхах — глупцы; манушим — человеческое; танум — тело; ашритам — принявшего; парам — трансцендентную; бхавам — природу; аджанантах — не знающие; мама — Мою; бхута — всего сущего; маха-ишварам — верховного владыку.
Перевод: 
Глупцы смеются надо Мной, когда Я прихожу в материальный мир в облике человека. Им неведома Моя духовная природа верховного повелителя всего сущего.
Комментарий: 
Из всего сказанного в предыдущих стихах этой главы ясно, что Верховный Господь, хотя и имеет человеческий облик, не является обыкновенным человеком. Господь, управляющий созиданием, сохранением и уничтожением материального космоса, не может быть обыкновенным человеком. Однако есть немало глупцов, которые считают Кришну просто могущественным человеком, не более того. В действительности же Он изначальная Верховная Личность, что подтверждает «Брахма-самхита» (ишварах парамах кршнах). Он Сам Верховный Господь.

В мире много ишвар, правителей, наделенных разной властью. В материальном мире в системе управления есть руководители разных рангов: директоры и должностные лица, которыми руководят чиновники более высокого ранга; они, в свою очередь, подчиняются министру, а тот — президенту. Все они руководители, но подчинены один другому. В «Брахма-самхите» сказано, что Кришна является верховным правителем; безусловно, в материальном и духовном мире много правителей, но Кришна — верховный повелитель (ишварах парамах кршнах), и тело Его сач-чид-ананда, не материально.

Материальное тело не способно совершать чудеса, о которых рассказывалось в предыдущих стихах. Тело Господа вечно, исполнено блаженства и знания. Хотя Он не относится к числу обычных людей, глупцы смеются над Ним и считают Его человеком. Тело Господа названо здесь манушим, поскольку Он действует как обыкновенный человек, друг Арджуны, воин и дипломат, участвующий в битве на Курукшетре. Во многих ситуациях Он ведет Себя как обыкновенный человек, но на самом деле Его тело — воплощение вечного блаженства и абсолютного знания (сач-чид- ананда-виграха). Это подтверждают и другие ведические писания. Сач-чид-ананда-рупайа кршнайа: «Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Верховной Личностью Бога, Кришной, воплощением вечности, блаженства и знания» (Гопала-тапани-упанишад, 1.1). В Ведах приведены и другие описания. Там экам говиндам: «Ты Говинда, дарующий блаженство коровам и чувствам». Сач-чид- ананда-виграхам: «Тело Твое духовно, вечно, исполнено знания и блаженства» (Гопала-тапани-упанишад, 1.35).

Хотя тело Господа трансцендентно, исполнено блаженства и знания, многие так называемые знатоки писаний и комментаторы «Бхагавад-гиты» принижают Кришну, считая Его обыкновенным человеком. В результате благочестивой деятельности в прошлой жизни эти ученые иногда обладают незаурядными способностями, но их представления о Шри Кришне свидетельствуют о скудости их знаний. Поэтому их называют мудхами, ибо только глупец может считать Кришну обыкновенным человеком. Они называют Кришну обыкновенным человеком потому, что ничего не знают о скрытых от их глаз деяниях Верховного Господа и Его разнообразных энергий. Они не знают, что тело Кришны является олицетворением абсолютного знания и блаженства, что Он владыка всего сущего, способный любому даровать освобождение. Не ведая о бесчисленных духовных качествах Кришны, они насмехаются над Ним.

Им также неизвестно, что приход Верховной Личности Бога в материальный мир — проявление внутренней энергии Господа. Он повелитель материальной энергии. Как мы уже несколько раз объясняли, Господь утверждает (мама майа дуратйайа), что материальная энергия, хотя и обладает необыкновенным могуществом, подчиняется Ему, и каждый, кто предастся Ему, сможет выйти из- под ее власти. Если даже душа, предавшаяся Кришне, способна выйти из-под влияния материальной энергии, то как Верховный Господь, который творит, поддерживает и разрушает материальный космос, может обладать материальным телом, подобным нашему? Такие представления глупы и безосновательны. Однако недалекие люди не могут понять, как Личность Бога, Кришна, который кажется обыкновенным человеком, может повелевать всеми атомами и необъятной вселенской формой. Величайшее и мельчайшее одинаково недоступно их пониманию, поэтому им трудно представить себе, что живое существо, имеющее облик человека, может одновременно держать под Своим контролем беспредельно большое и бесконечно малое. На самом же деле, даже управляя безграничным и ограниченным, Сам Господь находится в стороне от всего этого. Такова Его йогам аишварам, непостижимая трансцендентная энергия, благодаря которой Он способен одновременно управлять беспредельно большим и бесконечно малым и вместе с тем оставаться в стороне от всего. Хотя глупцы не представляют себе, как Кришна, который появляется в этом мире в облике человека, может держать под Своим контролем бесконечно большое и бесконечно малое, чистые преданные Господа принимают это как данность, ибо знают, что Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога. Поэтому, безраздельно предавшись Ему, они посвящают себя деятельности в сознании Кришны, преданному служению Господу.

Между имперсоналистами и персоналистами не утихают споры о человеческом облике Господа. Однако, обратившись к «Бхагавад- гите» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», авторитетным писаниям, где изложена наука о Кришне, мы поймем, что Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога. Приходя на землю в обличье обыкновенного человека, Он в действительности не является таковым. В первой главе Первой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» мудрецы во главе с Шаунакой, спрашивая о деяниях Кришны, говорят:

кртаван кила кармани
саха рамена кешавах
ати-мартйани бхагаван
гудхах капата-манушах

«Господь Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, вместе с Баларамой играли роль людей и в этом обличье совершили множество сверхчеловеческих деяний» (Бхаг., 1.1.20). Появление Господа в человеческом облике вводит глупцов в заблуждение. Ни один человек не смог бы совершить тех чудес, которые совершил Кришна, когда находился на земле. Сначала Он предстал перед Своим отцом и матерью, Васудевой и Деваки, в четырехруком образе, но, вняв их молитвам, принял облик обыкновенного младенца. Как сказано в «Бхагаватам» (10.3.46), бабхува пракртах шишух: Он превратился в обыкновенного ребенка. Данный стих также указывает на то, что способность Господа принимать человеческий облик является одним из свойств Его трансцендентного тела. О том же говорится в одиннадцатой главе «Бхагавад-гиты», где Арджуна просит Кришну показать Свой четырехрукий облик (тенаива рупена чатур-бхуджена). Представ перед ним в этом облике, Кришна по просьбе Арджуны снова принял Свой изначальный человеческий образ (манушам рупам). Обыкновенный человек не имеет таких возможностей.

Некоторые из тех, кто презирает Кришну, зараженные философией майявады, стремятся доказать, что Кришна является обыкновенным человеком, и цитируют стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.29.21): ахам сарвешу бхутешу бхутатмавастхитах сада — «Верховный Господь пребывает в каждом живом существе». Вместо того чтобы слушать объяснения сомнительных комментаторов, насмехающихся над Кришной, лучше обратиться к комментариям, написанным такими ачарьями вайшнавов, как Джива Госвами и Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур. Объясняя этот стих, Джива Госвами говорит, что Кришна в виде Своей полной экспансии, Параматмы, или Сверхдуши, находится во всех движущихся и неподвижных живых существах, поэтому преданный-неофит, сосредоточенный на поклонении арча-мурти, образу Верховного Господа в храме, но не способный уважать других живых существ, не получает никаких результатов такого поклонения. Есть три категории преданных, и неофиты — это преданные самого низкого уровня. Преданный-неофит уделяет Божеству в храме больше внимания, чем другим преданным. Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур советует изменить такой образ мыслей. Преданный должен понимать, что Кришна в образе Параматмы пребывает в сердце всех живых существ и, следовательно, тело каждого является храмом Верховного Господа. С тем же почтением, с каким мы относимся к храму Господа, мы должны относиться к телам всех живых существ, ибо в них находится Параматма. Поэтому нужно уважать каждого и никем не пренебрегать.

Многие имперсоналисты насмехаются и над поклонением Господу в храме. Бог пребывает всюду, говорят они, так зачем же нам ограничивать себя, поклоняясь Ему в храме? Но если Бог всюду, то почему Он не может находиться в храме или в Божестве? Споры между персоналистами и имперсоналистами никогда не кончатся, но чистый преданный, обладающий сознанием Кришны, знает, что Кришна, оставаясь Верховной Личностью, вместе с тем вездесущ, что подтверждает «Брахма-самхита». Хотя Он вечно находится в Своей обители на Голоке Вриндаване, в виде Своих разнообразных энергий и полных экспансий Господь пребывает всюду, в каждом уголке материального и духовного миров.




> В Библии есть такая сущность как дьявол, и сказано, что "Ныне суд миру сему; ныне князь мира сего будет изгнан вон;" (Ин.12:31)
> По ведам такой сущности нет. Нет зла, которое пытается противостоять Богу.
> Христиане говорят: главная хитрость дьявола, это его попытки убедить людей, что его нет.


Да, Ведические писания не поддерживают верования христианства в Дьявола, как противника Бога. Никто не может противостоять Богу, нет никакой силы, которая могла бы противостоять Богу. У Бога нет соперников. Веды говорят: Бог - асамаурдхва - это значит, что нет никого равного Ему и никого выше Его. Концепция Дьявола или Сатаны, которой христиане пытаются объяснить наличие зла в этом мире - очень несовершенная и противоречивая концепция. Если признать то, что существует Сатана, с которым Бог не может совладать, то получается, что такой "Бог" и не Бог вовсе, раз Он не всесилен.  Эта концепция является причиной, почему многие разумные люди отвергают христианство. Слишком уж противоречива эта концепция. Насколько я понимаю, она возникла в христианстве, когда христианство отвергло концепции кармы и реинкарнации. Нужна была концепция, которая могла бы объяснить наличие зла и страданий в этом мире. Так и возникла концепция Сатаны. 

В Ведических писаниях есть описания Папа Пуруши-олицетворенного греха, Майи - иллюзорной энергии, Кали - правителя Калиюги. Их можно сравнить с концепцией Сатаны в христианстве, однако, в отличие от христианства в Ведических писаниях говорится, что все эти личности находятся в полной власти Господа и вся их деятельность - это служение Богу, они призваны заниматься душами, которые отвернулись от Бога. Некоторые также сравнивают описание Господа Шивы с описанием Сатаны в христианстве. Но опять же Господь Шива является экспансией Господа Кришны и всегда служит Ему. В Ведических писаниях описывается Ямарадж - повелитель смерти и адских планет. Его слуги - Ямадуты вполне подходят под описание чертей в христианстве.  :smilies:   Но Ямарадж также является великим бхактой Господа Шри Кришны, и выполняет свои функции во Вселенной (судьи греховных живых существ) как служение Господу. Ведическая концепция гораздо более целостная и она лишена противоречий, которые, к сожалению, присущи верованиям христиан. 





> В том, что насилие оправдано. В том, что убийства допустимы. И Он показывает это Своим примером.
> 
> Несколько отрывков из сокровенной части Шримад Бхагаватам, которая описывает лилы(духовные игры) Господа. Считается, что душа очищается читая их.
> ШБ песнь 10 часть 2 глава 44
> ТЕКСТЫ 24-25
> В это время Муштика ударил кулаком Господа Балабхадру. Получив от Господа ответный удар ладонью, демон задрожал от боли, изо рта у него хлынула 
> кровь, и, бездыханный, он рухнул на землю, словно дерево, поваленное ветром.
> 
> ТЕКСТ 26
> ...


Насилие оправдано лишь тогда, когда оно не противоречит законам Бога. И Бог приходя в этот мир восстанавливает справедливость. Я уже немало говорил на эту тему. Для поддержания порядка и закона насилие бывает необходимо. В христианстве тоже есть представления о Боге, как о Высшем судье. Высшему судье нет необходимости Самому вершить Свой суд, у Него есть немало слуг, которые выполняют Его решения. Материальная природа способна уничтожить любых демонов, что она регулярно и делает. Но когда Бог приходит в этот мир, Он показывает Свою высшую власть.  Те, кого Он убивал, были ужасными демонами, которые причинили множество страданий людям. Поэтому все праведные живые существа очень радовались тому, что Господь положил конец бесчинствам демонов. И это проявления высшего сострадания Господа. Все демоны, кого Он лично убил получили освобождение из этого мира и вернулись в царство Бога. Так говорят Ведические писания. И если вы принимаете описание того, как Господь убивал демонов, принимайте и описание Вед, которые объясняют, что это - проявление милости Бога.

На мой взгляд, ваша главная проблема - в избирательном принятии утверждений Священных писаний. вы принимаете то, что вам нравится, и отвергаете те утверждения писаний, которые вам кажутся непонятными или неправильными. Но это в корне неверный подход.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо моему опоненту.
> 
> 
> А на деле в Библии мы имеем Ветхий Завет. 
> И там Господь часто убивает, наказывает и гневается. Поэтому не удивительно, что многие христиане толерантно относятся к насилию и даже не 
> прочь применить его.
> Моё мнение относительно Ветхого Завета такое: Ветхий Завет это гремучая смесь истины и лжи. Многие христиане могут запинать меня за такие речи.
> Но я также признаю, что в Ветхом Завете есть много мудрого и от Бога.
> Однако истиные христиане идут за Христом, слушают и исполняют Его волю, и не делают того, что противоречит Его воле.


С таким подходом сложно надеяться на получение духовного знания. Вы пытаетесь судить своим умом, что принимать, а что отвергать в Священных писаниях, но это лишь ловушка иллюзии.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Сам я проверить не могу, но астрономы утверждают, что даже до ближайшей звезды Проксима Центавра 4 световых года, это около 4*300000*365*24*3600 = 38 триллионов километров, в милях примерно 23.5 триллионов миль.
> Либо ошибка в ведах (которые, как вы сказали, претендуют на научное знание), либо ошибаются астрономы.
> Также скажу, что утверждения некоторых христиан, что наша земля была сотворена 6000 лет назад, считаю глупостью.


Насчет 6000 лет. Нужно понять, что есть разные шкалы времени. В Шримад Бхагаватам это описано. Например, утверждается, что Брахма живет 100 лет, и столько же существует эта Вселенная. Но один день Брахмы (12 часов) длится 1000 махаюг по земному исчислению, а 100 лет Брахмы - длятся более чем 40 триллионов земных лет. Так что я бы не торопился с выводами. 

Насчет концепций ученых и утверждений Вед. Обычные люди не могут ни доказать ни опровергнуть ни доводы ученых ни утверждения Вед, в том, что касается описания Вселенной. Остается лишь выбирать, кого принимать за авторитет. Если выбрать верить ученым и в науку,в вашей жизни будет один результат, если принять утверждения Вед - будет совсем другой результат.  Веды описывают Вселенную с другого уровня восприятия. С других измерений, если хотите. Ученные пытаются получать знания через непосредственное восприятие и измышления. Очевидно, что такой путь познания далек от совершенства, поскольку наши чувства и ум ограничены. По большому счету, нам абсолютно всё равно, какое расстояние до Проксима Центавры.  :smilies:   У нас есть гораздо более важные проблемы: рождение, старость, болезни и смерть. Вот что нужно решать. Наука не может нам помочь решить эти главные проблемы, но Веды могут. Выбор за вами.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Изучать Священные писания нужно под руководством духовного учителя, иначе неизбежны неправильные выводы и ошибочное понимание.

----------


## Александр Л.

Спасибо за ответ и потраченое время.
Я благодарен вам за ваши старания, терпение и разъяснения.

Что сказать. Каждому своё.
Я доверяю своим внутренним ощущениям, сердцу и разуму; по вашей вере мы все в иллюзии и доверять им нельзя.
Мне больше импонирует простота и "приземлённость" учения Иисуса, в противовес многословию вед.
Мне понятней представлять Бога в образе Иисуса Христа, который похож на человека, в противовес миллионам воплощений Кришны, которые то с 8 руками, 
то с головой льва, то с хоботом  :smilies: 
Мне понятней молиться на русском языке, понимая смысл произносимых слов, а не "заклинания" на чужом языке.
Как бы то ни было, да будет воля Твоя, Господи, но не моя. Аминь.

Ещё раз спасибо.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо за ответ и потраченое время.
> Я благодарен вам за ваши старания, терпение и разъяснения.
> 
> Что сказать. Каждому своё.
> Я доверяю своим внутренним ощущениям, сердцу и разуму; по вашей вере мы все в иллюзии и доверять им нельзя.
> Мне больше импонирует простота и "приземлённость" учения Иисуса, в противовес многословию вед.
> Мне понятней представлять Бога в образе Иисуса Христа, который похож на человека, в противовес миллионам воплощений Кришны, которые то с 8 руками, 
> то с головой льва, то с хоботом 
> Мне понятней молиться на русском языке, понимая смысл произносимых слов, а не "заклинания" на чужом языке.
> ...


Главное  не допускайте оскорбительного отношения, даже если вам что-то не понятно или кажется странным. Поскольку в Библии нет подробного описания Бога, то я бы на вашем месте не спешил отвергать описания Бога, которые даны в Ведах, лишь на том основании, что в Библии этих описаний нет. Вы пытаетесь оценивать Бога своим ограниченным умом, и думаете, что поскольку вы не способны сделать то, что может сделать Бог, то и Бог не может этого?  Вам приятно думать, что Бог - почти как человек. Но это лишь проявление зависти к Богу. Бог всемогущ, поэтому для Него нет ничего невозможного. Вы же пытаетесь уложить Бога в рамки своих детских представлений.  :smilies:  Описание же проявления могущества Бога вас пугает и вызывает раздражение и отвержение. Вам хотелось бы верить, что "Бог почти как человек". Однако даже Библия говорит о всемогуществе Бога, хотя и не так подробно. 

Насчет ощущений, эти ощущения сформированы внешней средой и по сути дела даже не являются вашими собственными. Материальные ум, разум и ложное эго - это три тонких материальных энергии, то есть являются частью иллюзии. У души есть изначальные ум и разум и изначальное духовное тело, а ощущения, которые мы считаем своими, пока заключены в клетку материального тела, мы лишь ошибочно считаем своими. Каждое новое тело диктует нам новые представления о себе и новые ощущения.  :smilies: 

Если идет речь про родной язык, то Библия и христианство также не являются русскими, эта традиция была принесена в Россию из Византии, до чего она возникла на Ближнем Востоке. Так что, увы, но это аргумент весьма спорный. Вы читаете переводы, как молитв, так и писаний. Вообще, молиться можно на любом языке, потому что Бог понимает все языки. Кстати, богослужения в христианских церквях в России идут на церковно-славянском языке, который не является родным для современных россиян. Для многих эти молитвы на церковно-славянском тоже звучат как "заклинания".  :smilies:  Кому-то и истории древних евреев в Библии кажутся чужими и они задаются вопросом, какое отношение это имеет к нам, пример - Лев Толстой.  :smilies:  Всё это примеры мирского сознания, попытки судить о духовных предметах с позиции временных материальных представлений. Если же человек действительно ищет знание о Боге, он примет  его, не обращая внимания на "свое" или "чужое". 

В любом случае, постарайтесь избавиться от сектантских шор, это сильно увеличит ваши шансы на пробуждение сознания Бога.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Аминь.


Аминь - это не заклинание на чужом языке?  :mig:  

В русском языке есть слово веда и производные от него ведать и т.д., это если уж вы так привязаны к родному языку.  :mig:   На территории России есть немало санскритских названий: Сура, Мокша, Кама и т.д. Это случайно, как вы считаете? Так что даже если говорить о родной традиции, то тут не всё так однозначно, как вы пытаетесь представить. Христианство было принесено на Русь всего тысячу лет назад. Вся дохристианская история нашей страны была практически уничтожена. По некоторым признакам можно судить, что Ведическая культура была и на территории России. Не так давно в Поволжье археологами было найдено Божество Вишну, которое датируется 7 веком н.э. Это к слову о "родной традиции".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если уж в России не сохранилось своей собственной духовной традиции,а христианство, ислам, буддизм, иудаизм и прочие - все эти течения зародились за пределами России, то я не вижу никакой причины отвергать Ведические писания лишь на основании того, что это знание "не наше". В чем принципиальное различие? 

"Нашего" ничего сейчас нет у нас.  :smilies:  Практически никто не ходит в лаптях или сарафанах с кокошниками. Поэтому разговоры про"родное-неродное", на мой взгляд просто смешны.  :smilies: 

Даже у вас, Ветхий Завет вызывает смешанные чувства, но это неотъемлемая часть Писаний христианства. Вы весьма непоследовательны в своих взглядах.  :smilies:

----------


## Александр Л.

Спасибо.
Харе Кришна  :smilies: 
Ударение на е ?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Спасибо.
> Харе Кришна 
> Ударение на е ?


Нет разницы. Ударение не так важно, как понимание к Кому вы обращаетесь произнося "Харе Кришна".

----------


## Александр Л.

> Нет разницы. Ударение не так важно, как понимание к Кому вы обращаетесь произнося "Харе Кришна".


Я тоже так думал. Но когда читал джапу с ударением на А, то она очень быстро надоедала и было чувство дискомфорта, несмотря на усилия думать о 
Кришне. Это было как насилие над своим мозгом.
Потом пробовал читать не акцентируя ударение ни на А ни на Е, но то же самое. (Это было ещё до того как я начал изучать Библию)

А относительно недавно стал читать немного удлиняя Е и делая на него небольшое ударение, и о чудо, мне это стало нравиться, и напрягать мозг не надо, просто слушай звук и наслаждайся  :smilies:  Вот такие дела.

----------


## Александр Л.

ПСАЛОМ 91.

Благо есть славить Господа и петь имени Твоему, Всевышний, возвещать утром милость Твою и истину Твою в ночи, на десятиструнном и псалтири, с 
песнью на гуслях.
Ибо Ты возвеселил меня, Господи, творением Твоим: я восхищаюсь делами рук Твоих.
Как велики дела Твои, Господи! дивно глубоки помышления Твои!
Человек несмысленный не знает, и невежда не разумеет того.
Тогда как нечестивые возникают, как трава, и делающие беззаконие цветут, чтобы исчезнуть на веки,- Ты, Господи, высок во веки!
Ибо вот, враги Твои, Господи,- вот, враги Твои гибнут, и рассыпаются все делающие беззаконие; а мой рог Ты возносишь, как рог единорога, и я 
умащен свежим елеем; и око мое смотрит на врагов моих, и уши мои слышат о восстающих на меня злодеях.
Праведник цветет, как пальма, возвышается подобно кедру на Ливане.
Насажденные в доме Господнем, они цветут во дворах Бога нашего; они и в старости плодовиты, сочны и свежи, чтобы возвещать, что праведен Господь, 
твердыня моя, и нет неправды в Нем.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я тоже так думал. Но когда читал джапу с ударением на А, то она очень быстро надоедала и было чувство дискомфорта, несмотря на усилия думать о 
> Кришне. Это было как насилие над своим мозгом.
> Потом пробовал читать не акцентируя ударение ни на А ни на Е, но то же самое. (Это было ещё до того как я начал изучать Библию)
> 
> А относительно недавно стал читать немного удлиняя Е и делая на него небольшое ударение, и о чудо, мне это стало нравиться, и напрягать мозг не надо, просто слушай звук и наслаждайся  Вот такие дела.


В моём понимании повторение с ударением на Е позволяет мантру более чётко повторять - не проглатывать слоги в первом слове, по крайней мере. Это помогает чище повторять, - поэтому и вкус начинает чувствоваться лучше.

----------


## Александр Л.

> В моём понимании повторение с ударением на Е позволяет мантру более чётко повторять - не проглатывать слоги в первом слове, по крайней мере. Это помогает чище повторять, - поэтому и вкус начинает чувствоваться лучше.


Возможно вы правы.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Мой духовный опыт представлял собой первоначальное (до сознания Кришны) знакомство с христианством и Евангелием, которое духовно вдохновляло меня. Позже я познакомился с учением Бхагавад-гиты, где как мы знаем иначе решается вопрос о насилии, чем христианстве. Смущает то как его решает христианство, на словах утверждая греховность любого насилия и одновременного оправдания его необходимости - для защиты веры, при патриотизме итд. В этом видится какая-то непоследовательность, поскольку более последовательной была бы позиция предполагающая справедливость насилия, связанного с защитой праведников. Т.е. позиция Бхагавад-гиты.

----------


## Александр Л.

> Смущает то как его решает христианство, на словах утверждая греховность любого насилия и одновременного оправдания его необходимости - для защиты веры, при патриотизме итд.


Есть ли в евангелиях слова *Иисуса* оправдывающие насилие? Приведите пример.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Есть ли в евангелиях слова *Иисуса* оправдывающие насилие? Приведите пример.



"не мир пришел Я принести, но меч". Мтф. X. 34-39; Мрк. XIII. 9-13; Луки XII. 51-53

----------


## Александр Л.

> "не мир пришел Я принести, но меч". Мтф. X. 34-39; Мрк. XIII. 9-13; Луки XII. 51-53


Мтф.10:34-37
"Не думайте, что Я пришел принести мир на землю; не мир пришел Я принести, но меч,
ибо Я пришел разделить человека с отцом его, и дочь с матерью ее, и невестку со свекровью ее.
И враги человеку - домашние его.
Кто любит отца или мать более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня; и кто любит сына или дочь более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня;"

На мой взгляд тут не идёт речь о физическом насилии, убийствах или призыв к войне. Это противоречило бы всему учению Христа.
Скорее говорится о разделении в духовном плане, о борьбе духовной, прежде всего.

----------


## Александр Л.

Есть ли у Иисуса что-то поконкретнее, например, похожее на это?
"Вырви из сердца эту постыдную слабость и воспрянь, о герой, карающий врагов."

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Другие христиане иначе трактуют эти слова. Вот позиция православного философа Ильина:

Все это означает, что злодеяние не только вторгается во все души дерзновенным соблазном, призывом, отравой примера, но требует от большинства духовно непосильного для него героизма, видения, духовной зрелости и внешней решительности. Оно отравляет души не только своим взрывом, но и тем ядовитым сознанием собственного предательства, которое оно вызывает в слабых душах и которое само по себе равносильно полупобеде зла. Вот почему понуждающий и пресекающий творит верное дело, драгоценное для всей внутренней борьбы со злом во всех людях; он как бы приемлет -гот меч великого рассечения добра и зла, о котором говорит таинственное слово Евангелия ("не мир пришел Я принести, но меч". Мтф. X. 34-39; Мрк. XIII. 9-13; Луки XII. 51-53). Он героически выявляет противоположность добра и зла, проводит между ними четкую и драгоценную грань, помогает людям осознать эту грань и поддержать ее в своем внутреннем мире, спасает себя и их от вины соучастия и от самопрезрения, удерживает буйный разлив зла и избавляет людей от непосильного для них искушения. Он утверждает в себе и являет другим силу добра, которая, естественно, ищет цельного бытия во внешнем поступке, и притом не только созидающем, но и отражающем. И понятно почему люди, имея в виду эту разделяющую, различающую и ограждающую функцию благой силы, обращаются умственно к светлому образу ангела и именно ангела-хранителя.
Понятно, что, если бы зло совсем не обладало агрессивною тенденциею или не изливалось во внешних поступках, то сопротивление ему посредством физического пресечения было бы ненужно и невозможно. Именно агрессивность зла и необходимость для него изливаться во внешних поступках делают необходимым и противонаступление на него. Напрасно было бы возражать против этого ссылкою на то, что внешний акт не прибавляет ничего к злопыхательству и при наличности последнего является несущественным. Хотящий зла относится к творящему зло, как сдерживающийся к несдерживающемуся, как несмеющий к смеющему, как осуждающий зло (хотя бы еще только уголком своей души) к одобряющему (4), как еще не утвердившийся во зле к тому, кто ему предался. При прочих одинаковых условиях виновность последнего гораздо больше; зловредность же его больше при всяких условиях. Напрасно также думать и говорить, что злое действие вызывается именно внешним противодействием; в реальной исторической действительности дело обстоит как раз обратно...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Вот ещё:

Столетиями и тысячелетиями совершается этот обуздывающий и перевоспитывающий процесс, превращающий человекообразное животное - в существо общественное и дисциплинированное, и чем общественное и дисциплинированнее это животное, тем доступнее оно для духовной культуры и тем доступнее ему самому работа внутреннего самовоспитания. Самая идея о возможности "сопротивляться посредством непротивления" даруется человечеству и оказывается применимой тогда и постольку, когда и поскольку общий, родовой процесс обуздания зверя в человеке грозою и карою ("Ветхий Завет") создает накопленный и осевший итог обузданности и воспитанности, как бы экзистенц-минимум правосознания и морали, открывающий сердца для царства любви и духа ("Новый Завет"). Однако новое учение отнюдь не порицает, не отменяет и не отвергает угрозу и кару; по-прежнему необходим и меч, и "Божий слуга" "в наказание делающему злое" (Римл. XIII. 4). Но помимо этого пути и рядом с ним уже установлен новый, высший, благодатный путь, не единственный, но главный: Божий путь, не осуждающий, но осмысливающий и освящающий прежний путь, путь "Кесаря". Именно там, где зверь укрощен и диавол в душе подавлен,-просыпается способность, и склонность, и объективная общественная возможность воспитывать души словом разума и делом уступчивой любви: но где этого нет, там слово падает на бесплодный камень и расточенная доброта попирается свирепыми животными (Мтф. VII. 6)... Там по-прежнему необходима гроза, посылающая страх и страдание.

----------


## Александр Л.

> Именно агрессивность зла и необходимость для него изливаться во внешних поступках делают необходимым и противонаступление на него.


Не этому учил Христос. 
Сколько раз хотели побить камнями Иисуса и как он поступал? Он уходил. Он не отвечал злом на зло. Он избегал противодействовать злу.
Не можешь образумить разумом и добром, уйди. Но не отвечай злом на зло.
Иисус говорит:
"Не давайте святыни псам и не бросайте жемчуга вашего перед свиньями, чтобы они не попрали его ногами своими и, обратившись, не растерзали вас."
(Св. Евангелие от Матфея 7:6)
Он не говорит наказывайте или уничтожайте свиней и псов. Он говорит по простому, не связывайтесь с ними.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Не этому учил Христос. 
> 
> Он не говорит наказывайте или уничтожайте свиней и псов. Он говорит по простому, не связывайтесь с ними.


Прежде всего, Ваши возражения правильнее было бы аттестовать в контексте именно внутрихристианского нежели межрелигиозного диалога, в этом смысле я бы воздержался от возражений Вам. 

Единственно, что хотелось бы сказать - я не удивлён, что при таком учении Христа распяли - люди считали, что насилие против него будет безнаказанным...

----------


## Александр Л.

> Прежде всего, Ваши возражения правильнее было бы аттестовать в контексте именно внутрихристианского нежели межрелигиозного диалога


Возможно вы правы.




> Единственно, что хотелось бы сказать - я не удивлён, что при таком учении Христа распяли - люди считали, что 
> насилие против него будет безнаказанным...


Единственное, что хотелось бы сказать, если вы одобряете этих "людей", то без комментариев.
Вот как к этим "людям" обращался Христос:

1. Тогда Иисус начал говорить народу и ученикам Своим
2. и сказал: на Моисеевом седалище сели книжники и фарисеи;
3. итак все, что они велят вам соблюдать, соблюдайте и делайте; по делам же их не поступайте, ибо они говорят, и не делают:
4. связывают бремена тяжелые и неудобоносимые и возлагают на плечи людям, а сами не хотят и перстом двинуть их;
5. все же дела свои делают с тем, чтобы видели их люди: расширяют хранилища свои и увеличивают воскрилия одежд своих;
6. также любят предвозлежания на пиршествах и председания в синагогах
7. и приветствия в народных собраниях, и чтобы люди звали их: учитель! учитель!
8. А вы не называйтесь учителями, ибо один у вас Учитель — Христос, все же вы — братья;
9. и отцом себе не называйте никого на земле, ибо один у вас Отец, Который на небесах;
10. и не называйтесь наставниками, ибо один у вас Наставник — Христос.
11. Больший из вас да будет вам слуга:
12. ибо, кто возвышает себя, тот унижен будет, а кто унижает себя, тот возвысится.
13. Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что затворяете Царство Небесное человекам, ибо сами не входите и хотящих войти не допускаете.
14. Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что поедаете домы вдов и лицемерно долго молитесь: за то примете тем большее осуждение.
15. Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что обходите море и сушу, дабы обратить хотя одного; и когда это случится, делаете его сыном геенны, вдвое худшим вас.
16. Горе вам, вожди слепые, которые говорите: если кто поклянется храмом, то ничего, а если кто поклянется золотом храма, то повинен.
17. Безумные и слепые! что больше: золото, или храм, освящающий золото?
18. Также: если кто поклянется жертвенником, то ничего, если же кто поклянется даром, который на нем, то повинен.
19. Безумные и слепые! что больше: дар, или жертвенник, освящающий дар?
20. Итак клянущийся жертвенником клянется им и всем, что на нем;
21. и клянущийся храмом клянется им и Живущим в нем;
22. и клянущийся небом клянется Престолом Божиим и Сидящим на нем.
23. Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что даете десятину с мяты, аниса и тмина, и оставили важнейшее в законе: суд, милость и веру; сие надлежало делать, и того не оставлять.
24. Вожди слепые, оцеживающие комара, а верблюда поглощающие!
25. Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что очищаете внешность чаши и блюда, между тем как внутри они полны хищения и неправды.
26. Фарисей слепой! очисти прежде внутренность чаши и блюда, чтобы чиста была и внешность их.
27. Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что уподобляетесь окрашенным гробам, которые снаружи кажутся красивыми, а внутри полны костей мертвых и всякой нечистоты;
28. так и вы по наружности кажетесь людям праведными, а внутри исполнены лицемерия и беззакония.
29. Горе вам, книжники и фарисеи, лицемеры, что строите гробницы пророкам и украшаете памятники праведников,
30. и говорите: если бы мы были во дни отцов наших, то не были бы сообщниками их в пролитии крови пророков;
31. таким образом вы сами против себя свидетельствуете, что вы сыновья тех, которые избили пророков;
32. дополняйте же меру отцов ваших.
33. Змии, порождения ехиднины! как убежите вы от осуждения в геенну?
34. Посему, вот, Я посылаю к вам пророков, и мудрых, и книжников; и вы иных убьете и распнете, а иных будете бить в синагогах ваших и гнать из города в город;
35. да придет на вас вся кровь праведная, пролитая на земле, от крови Авеля праведного до крови Захарии, сына Варахиина, которого вы убили между храмом и жертвенником.
36. Истинно говорю вам, что все сие придет на род сей.
37. Иерусалим, Иерусалим, избивающий пророков и камнями побивающий посланных к тебе! сколько раз хотел Я собрать детей твоих, как птица собирает птенцов своих под крылья, и вы не захотели!
38. Се, оставляется вам дом ваш пуст.
39. Ибо сказываю вам: не увидите Меня отныне, доколе не воскликнете: благословен Грядый во имя Господне!
(Св. Евангелие от Матфея 23 глава)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Единственное, что хотелось бы сказать, если вы одобряете этих "людей", то без комментариев.
> Вот как к этим "людям" обращался Христос:


Наверное вряд ли корректно делать подобные предположения в мой адрес - не думаю, что я давал повод для возможности одобрения такого рода "людей". В моей фразе относительно того, что не приходится удивляться в насилии над Христом лежит банальное понимание природы демонических личностей - см. в том числе Главу 16 Бхагавад-гиты. Они спокойно могут не верить в трансцендентность, вероломны и жестоки. Таких личностей может удерживать ещё как-то ещё внешняя грубая сила, и она будет проявлена, если мы постулируем потребность богоцентрического социума в защите. О чём говорит также и Кришна. Несколько по своему об этом же говорит и Ильин. Если же мы отрицаем необходимость этой функции, буквально воспринимая слова Христа из Евангелия - ИМХО это нежизнеспособно, утопично и поэтому непрактично. Хотя с определённых идеалистических позиций - это может восприниматься даже как более возвышенный духовный стандарт итд, но какой смысл в подобном идеале, если он по определению этого мира не может быть достигнут в принципе? Зачем нам стремиться к чему то неосуществимому?

----------


## Александр Л.

СтОит начать применять учение Христа в межличностных отношениях и ситуациях, где нет угрозы жизни, и появляется смирение и любовь.
А когда ты внутренне готов наказать за зло, то это уже совсем другой духовный настрой имеющий мало общего со смирением и любовью и в разы 
увеличивающий неблагоприятный исход любой конфликтной ситуации.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.11.8 – 12

сатйам дайа тапах шаучам
титикшекша шамо дамах
ахимса брахмачарйам ча
тйагах свадхйайа арджавам
сантошах самадрк-сева
грамйехопарамах шанаих
нрнам випарйайехекша
маунам атма-вимаршанам
аннадйадех самвибхаго
бхутебхйаш ча йатхархатах
тешв атма-девата-буддхих
сутарам нршу пандава
шраванам киртанам часйа
смаранам махатам гатех
севеджйаванатир дасйам
сакхйам атма-самарпанам
нрнам айам паро дхармах
сарвешам самудахртах
тримшал-лакшанаван раджан
сарватма йена тушйати

Пословный перевод: 

сатйам — правдивость (не отступать от истины и не искажать ее); дайа — милосердие, стремление помочь всем страждущим; тапах — аскетизм (в частности, соблюдение поста хотя бы два раза в месяц, в дни экадаши); шаучам — чистота (для поддержания которой надо не реже, чем два раза в день, утром и вечером, совершать полное омовение и регулярно повторять святое имя Бога); титикша — терпение (стойко переносить смену времен года и всевозможные неудобства); икша — умение отличать хорошее от плохого; шамах — владение умом (не позволять уму думать о чем попало); дамах — владение чувствами (не позволять чувствам заниматься чем угодно); ахимса — отказ от насилия (не подвергать ни одно живое существо тройственным страданиям); брахмачарйам — воздержание, отказ от неправильного расходования своего семени (мужчина не должен вступать в половые отношения ни с кем, кроме своей жены, а также заниматься сексом с женой, когда это запрещено, например, во время менструального периода); ча — и; тйагах — отказ от собственности (раздавать в качестве пожертвований по крайней мере половину своих доходов); свадхйайах — — чтение трансцендентной литературы: «Бхагавад-гиты», «Шримад- Бхагаватам», «Рамаяны», «Махабхараты» (либо, для тех, кто не принадлежит к ведической культуре, — чтение Библии или Корана); арджавам — простота (свобода от двуличия); сантошах — удовлетворенность тем, что можно получить без чрезмерных усилий; самадрк-сева — служение святым, которые не проводят различий между живыми существами, поскольку видят в каждом из них духовную душу (пандитах сама-даршинах); грамйа-иха-упарамах — отказ от ложной благотворительности; шанаих — постепенно; нрнам — людей; випарйайа-иха — ненужных занятий; икша — обсуждение; маунам — серьезность и молчаливость; атма — себя; вимаршанам — — исследование («кто я — тело или душа?»); анна- адйа-адех — еды, питья и прочего; самвибхагах — справедливое распределение; бхутебхйах — живым существам; ча — также; йатха- архатах — в соответствии с их положением; тешу — в них (во всех живых существах); атма-девата-буддхих — считающий (их) душами или полубогами; су-тарам — предварительно; нршу — среди людей; пандава — о Махараджа Юдхиштхира; шраванам — слушание; киртанам — воспевание; ча — также; асйа — Его (Господа); смаранам — памятование (Его слов и деяний); махатам — великих святых; гатех — того, кто является прибежищем; сева — служение; иджйа — поклонение; аванатих — почитание; дасйам — служение; сакхйам — дружба; атма-самарпанам — полное вручение себя; нрнам — людей; айам — эта; парах — высочайший; дхармах — принцип религии; сарвешам — всех; самудахртах — подробно описанная; тримшат-лакшана-ван — имеющая тридцать признаков; раджан — о царь; сарва-атма — Верховный Господь, Сверхдуша всех существ; йена — которой; тушйати — удовлетворяется.

Перевод: 

*Каждый человек должен быть правдивым, милосердным и аскетичным (соблюдая пост в определенные дни месяца); каждый должен совершать полное омовение два раза в день, стойко переносить невзгоды, уметь отличать хорошее от дурного, владеть своим умом, владеть чувствами, не причинять никому страданий, хранить целомудрие, делать пожертвования, читать священные писания, быть прямодушным и удовлетворенным, служить святым, постепенно отказываться от ненужных занятий, осознавать бессмысленность многих видов человеческой деятельности, быть молчаливым и серьезным, избегая пустых разговоров, изучать самого себя («кто я — тело или душа?»), раздавать пищу всем (и людям, и животным) в соответствии с их потребностями, считать каждую душу (особенно, если она воплощена в человеческом теле) частицей Верховного Господа, слушать о деяниях и наставлениях Верховной Личности Бога (того, кто является прибежищем святых), прославлять эти деяния и наставления, всегда помнить о них, стараться служить Господу, поклоняться Ему, выражать Господу почтение, стать Его слугой, стать другом Господа и вручить Ему всего себя. О царь Юдхиштхира, любому, кто родился человеком, следует обрести эти тридцать добродетелей. Этого будет достаточно, чтобы удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога.*

Комментарий: 

Заботясь о том, чтобы люди отличались от животных, великий святой Нарада говорит, что каждого человека следует воспитывать так, чтобы он приобрел эти тридцать качеств. В наши дни везде, по всему миру, пропагандируется идея светского государства — государства, в котором всех интересует лишь материальная деятельность. Но если не воспитывать в людях перечисленные выше добродетели, о каком счастье может идти речь? Например, если все жители страны лживы, разве будет эта страна счастливой? Вот почему каждого человека, будь то индус, мусульманин, христианин, буддист или представитель любой другой религии, нужно учить правдивости. Точно так же всех нужно учить милосердию и все должны в определенные дни поститься. Чтобы поддерживать в чистоте свое тело, каждый человек должен два раза в день совершать омовение и чистить зубы, а для внутренней чистоты, чистоты ума, необходимо помнить святое имя Господа. Кто- то исповедует индуизм, а кто-то — мусульманство или христианство, однако Бог один. Поэтому все должны повторять святое имя Бога, как бы оно ни звучало на разных языках мира. Кроме того, всех мужчин следует учить беречь свое семя, не расходовать его впустую. Это очень важно для человека. Тот, кто не тратит свое семя попусту, обретает великолепную память, непоколебимую решимость, огромную жизненную силу и энергию. Помимо этого, всех надо учить избегать притворства в мыслях и чувствах и довольствоваться тем, что действительно необходимо для тела и ума. Таковы качества, которыми должен обладать каждый человек. В каком он живет государстве — светском или религиозном, — не имеет значения. Если не воспитывать в жителях страны эти тридцать добродетелей, в стране не будет мира. Завершают этот список девять составляющих духовной практики:

шраванам киртанам часйа
смаранам махатам гатех
севеджйаванатир дасйам
сакхйам атма-самарпанам

Каждый человек должен стать преданным Господа: тогда все остальные добродетели разовьются в нем сами собой.

йасйасти бхактир бхагаватй акинчана
сарваир гунаис татра самасате сурах
харав абхактасйа куто махад-гуна
маноратхенасати дхавато бахих

«В том, кто полностью посвятил себя служению Кришне, постепенно проявляются все качества Кришны и полубогов. А у того, кто не предан Верховной Личности Бога, никаких хороших качеств нет, ибо он, идя на поводу у собственного ума, ведет материальное существование и пребывает во власти внешней энергии Господа» (Бхаг., 5.18.12). Таким образом, Движение сознания Кришны предназначено для всех. Людям следует очень серьезно отнестись к этому Движению и построить свою жизнь на его принципах — только тогда на земле воцарится мир.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> СтОит начать применять учение Христа в межличностных отношениях и ситуациях, где нет угрозы жизни, и появляется смирение и любовь.
> А когда ты внутренне готов наказать за зло, то это уже совсем другой духовный настрой имеющий мало общего со смирением и любовью и в разы 
> увеличивающий неблагоприятный исход любой конфликтной ситуации.


Конечно в этих случаях его стОит применять... Но случай с Арджуной Кришной на Курукшетре - БЫЛ ДРУГИМ СЛУЧАЕМ. И эти ДРУГИЕ случаи тоже порой возникают. От этого никуда не уйти - и даже верные последователи Христа - христианская церковь эти случаи учитывала, благословляя на совершение насилия! 

В ведическом обществе для выполнения этой неизбежной социальной функции были призваны кшатрии.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Арнольд Тойнби (1889-1975), «Пережитое. Мои встречи» #цитаты@mindfeed 

Оглядываясь назад, на историю последних пяти тысяч лет, я больше не считаю, что у какого бы то ни было правительства существовало когда-либо моральное оправдание, чтобы начать войну — даже с самыми чистыми целями. Я по-прежнему нахожу оправданным, а в некоторых случаях отношу даже в ранг моральных обязательств сопротивление агрессии (примером может служить сопротивление агрессии Германии, Японии и Италии во Второй мировой войне), но отныне я расцениваю даже «справедливую» войну в защиту своей собственной страны или какой-то другой страны как трагическую необходимость. А теперь я к тому же с опаской отношусь к подобным оценкам, потому что убедился на практике, что справедливость редко оказывается безусловной; что существуют войны (например, война во Вьетнаме), в которых обе страны заявляют — и более или менее верят в это, — что сопротивляются агрессору, а на деле оказывается так что либо одна из воюющих сторон, либо обе они фактически совершают агрессию, а не противостоят ей.

----------

